# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2014



## Dan (1 Fev 2014 às 00:13)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Dematos (1 Fev 2014 às 01:31)

Boa noite, 

continua o chuvisco, vento fraco, 11.°!


----------



## Nickname (1 Fev 2014 às 01:42)

Chuva moderada desde a uma da manhã
8.6ºC


----------



## Norther (1 Fev 2014 às 02:21)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2014*


----------



## Dematos (1 Fev 2014 às 04:00)

Os chuviscos passaram a chuva acerca de 1hora! vento fraco que ficou moderado durante breves instantes quando passou a chover mais!

Neste momento comecou a chover bem!


----------



## xtremebierzo (1 Fev 2014 às 12:04)

Breve nevada esta manha.
Chegou a branquear todo pero o parar derreteuse a neve






Tempertura actual *3.4ºC*


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2014 às 12:05)

Bom dia

Por aqui, temos tido, durante a manhã, alguns aguaceiros que vão intercalando com períodos de sol. Este último aguaceiro já trazia um pouco de graupel.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2014 às 12:08)

Boas .

A meio da noite ainda foi de chuva...deu 2.0mm ,hoje o ambiente na rua anda muito agitado...muito ventoso ,com sol e nuvens e fresco,com 11.2ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (1 Fev 2014 às 12:16)

Todo oscuro e nevando con forza de novo.


----------



## jotackosta (1 Fev 2014 às 12:51)

Boa tarde, céu nublado com algumas abertas. Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro de 10 minutos que fez descer a temperatura em 2ºC. Agora o sol espreita, o vento sopra moderado e sigo com *8,5º*.


----------



## Dematos (1 Fev 2014 às 12:54)

Boa tarde, 

por aqui tambem ventoso com boas abertas!


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2014 às 13:02)

O dia amanheceu solarento na Torre, mas bastou um aguaceiro mais violento para a estrada voltar a ficar assim:






O vento mantém-se muito forte.
A temperatura ronda os -3ºC.

As estradas de acesso cá acima mantém-se fechadas.


----------



## jpmartins (1 Fev 2014 às 13:35)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2014*

Acabo de chegar de um tentativa de subida à torre, as estrada estava fechada a partir dos 1500m, logo a seguir à lagoa grande. Estavam -2ºC e nevava bem


----------



## jotackosta (1 Fev 2014 às 13:39)

AnDré disse:


> O dia amanheceu solarento na Torre, mas bastou um aguaceiro mais violento para a estrada voltar a ficar assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se assim continuar, teremos neve na Serra (Torre) até ao Verão.
A nossa Estrela está do melhor este Inverno!


----------



## Mr.Henrique (1 Fev 2014 às 14:01)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2014*

Neva no alto de Espinho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2014 às 14:01)

Boas,aguaceiros frios puxados a vento forte,com 9.2ºC.


----------



## Talhada (1 Fev 2014 às 14:06)

Na gralheira também ja neva


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Fev 2014 às 14:08)

Talhada disse:


> Na gralheira também ja neva


De manha caíram alguns aguaceiros de neve por lá e chegou a começar a pegar, mas entretanto derretou tudo.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (1 Fev 2014 às 14:14)

Neva no Alto de Espinho...


----------



## Talhada (1 Fev 2014 às 14:41)

MeteoFan foi pena nao ter acumulado. Mas ja se nota que ja esta a acumular pelo menos no telhado.






Eu era para usar a citação mas não sei xD


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Fev 2014 às 14:44)

Talhada disse:


> Eu era para usar a citação mas não sei xD



Para citares fazes "Citar" e depois escreves depois do QUOTE.  Colocas lá o cursor e dás um ENTER


----------



## Talhada (1 Fev 2014 às 14:45)

Meteofan disse:


> Para citares fazes "Citar" e depois escreves depois do QUOTE.  Colocas lá o cursor e dás um ENTER



Penso que seja assim, Obrigado


----------



## RaFa (1 Fev 2014 às 14:46)

Começa a acumular bem na Gralheira!


----------



## miguelgjm (1 Fev 2014 às 14:48)

Na gralheira já acumula bem, assim como em outras partes do montemuro.

A cota de neve não se encontra mais baixa que o suposto a esta hora pelos modelos?


----------



## RaFa (1 Fev 2014 às 14:59)

Começa a nevar nas Penhas da Saúde.


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2014 às 15:02)

Boa tarde!

Por vezes caiem uns flocos dispersos aqui em Bragança apesar de estar sol e apenas algumas nuvens. 

Temperatura é 5ºC.


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2014 às 15:07)

Um chuvisco de neve/graupel


----------



## Mr.Henrique (1 Fev 2014 às 15:14)

Marão , 1200m agora mesmo .


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2014 às 15:17)

Por Lamego chuva fria,quase neve.estão 3 graus


----------



## actioman (1 Fev 2014 às 15:23)

AnDré disse:


> O dia amanheceu solarento na Torre, mas bastou um aguaceiro mais violento para a estrada voltar a ficar assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grande André!

Que espectáculo de imagem.
Vai mantendo aqui as malta informa por favor. E se possível com umas imagens. Cálculo que a net não seja grande coisa.

Abraço e bom fim de semana!


----------



## rodri (1 Fev 2014 às 15:30)

Por Viseu a temperatura varia entre os 3 graus (aguaceiros) e 6 graus céu limpo


----------



## Norther (1 Fev 2014 às 15:33)

> O dia amanheceu solarento na Torre, mas bastou um aguaceiro mais violento para a estrada voltar a ficar assim:
> 
> O vento mantém-se muito forte.
> A temperatura ronda os -3ºC.
> ...



Também dormiste na Torre? Sabe bem andar nessas condições não sabe  parece a Sibéria  amanha vou caminhar ate a Torre se ainda ai andarem pode ser que vos veja pela hora de almoço.

O vento é constante?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2014 às 15:54)

Boas.Sol e nuvens com o vento moderado,com 9.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2014 às 16:21)

Céu pouco nublado e 9.4ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (1 Fev 2014 às 16:21)

Sol em Vila Real com uns mini-mini flocos de neve a cair de onde a onde, arrastados pelo vento.


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Fev 2014 às 16:25)

VILA REAL disse:


> Sol em Vila Real com uns mini-mini flocos de neve a cair de onde a onde, arrastados pelo vento.


Aqui tá igual, sem tirar nem por


----------



## xtremebierzo (1 Fev 2014 às 16:28)

Acabo de subir co carro da miña nai aqui o monte a 1200m 
















NA autoestrada como e tipico en todas as saidas da auto estrada as limpaneves paradas a espera de neve... que non creo que caiga






Pouca cousa a verdade, haber se neva algo po la noite


----------



## Mjhb (1 Fev 2014 às 16:39)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2014*

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu, hoje está um dia bem fresco, com vento fraco a moderado, céu maioritariamente a pouco nublado, com bastante sol.

Atual 6,8ºC.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2014 às 16:52)

Por Lamego aguaceiro com pequenos flocos misturados com chuva.temperatura de 3


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2014 às 16:54)

xtremebierzo disse:


> Acabo de subir co carro da miña nai aqui o monte a 1200m
> 
> 
> Pouca cousa a verdade, haber se neva algo po la noite




Aqui as cotas de neve sofreram uma boa subida 

Subiu de 600m a 800m, e não acredito que neve muito, a precipitação é mesmo muito pouca. 

Acho que tenho que pensar em ir viver para um sítio mais alto, porque realmente as vezes que ocorrem cotas de neve baixas, contam-se pelos dedos das mãos. Oxalá não se meta ai o nosso amigo anti-ciclone. Quem me cá dera uma cota de neve de uns 300m.


----------



## panda (1 Fev 2014 às 17:09)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2014*

Dia  com *7.6ºC* e *48%Hr*
Máxima de hoje 10.3ºC
Céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco


----------



## Barreto (1 Fev 2014 às 17:13)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2014*

Parece que na próxima madrugada de 2ª feira há probabilidade de nevar na Covilhã. Parece que desta vez haverá mais precipitação, que por sua vez faltou na madrugada da ultima 4ª. 

Pena que vou deixar de viver na nesta cidade já amanhã..


----------



## Albifriorento (1 Fev 2014 às 17:17)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2014*

Boas, dia de vento aqui por Cb, que em combinação com as baixas temperaturas de hoje dão uma sensação térmica bastante desagradável.

Céu nublado tendo a única precipitação do dia ocorrido por volta das 13H, mas foram apenas alguns pingos tresmalhados que não chegaram para molhar o piso.

EDIT:

Peço desculpa á moderação por postar aqui, só agora é que reparei que este é o tópico de janeiro, peço desculpa.


----------



## Albifriorento (1 Fev 2014 às 17:20)

Boas, dia de vento aqui por Cb, que em combinação com as baixas temperaturas de hoje dão uma sensação térmica bastante desagradável.

Céu nublado tendo a única precipitação do dia ocorrido por volta das 13H, mas foram apenas alguns pingos tresmalhados que não chegaram para molhar o piso.


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2014 às 17:27)

Vão caindo uns flocos agora. Cristais de neve bem definidos.


----------



## xtremebierzo (1 Fev 2014 às 17:56)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aqui as cotas de neve sofreram uma boa subida
> 
> Subiu de 600m a 800m, e não acredito que neve muito, a precipitação é mesmo muito pouca.
> 
> Acho que tenho que pensar em ir viver para um sítio mais alto, porque realmente as vezes que ocorrem cotas de neve baixas, contam-se pelos dedos das mãos. Oxalá não se meta ai o nosso amigo anti-ciclone. Quem me cá dera uma cota de neve de uns 300m.



Aqui de momento o problema e a precipitaçao 

E o lunes esperase neve, aquí si que dudo da cota, e mais con vento sur, que aqui e fohen

Xa se verá por que e lamentable iste inverno en canto a xeadas e neve.


----------



## VILA REAL (1 Fev 2014 às 18:35)

Neste momento registo 7º.
No céu... nuvens carregadas de um lado (SW)... ceú limpo de outro (W).


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2014 às 18:36)

Céu pouco nublado e 6.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2014 às 18:53)

Por aqui um céu quase sem nuvens e a temperatura já inferior a 2ºC.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2014 às 18:56)

Por Lamego algumas nuvens e temperatura de 3


----------



## xtremebierzo (1 Fev 2014 às 19:21)

De novo volta  a nevar branqueando algunhas superficies
*1.2°*


----------



## Nickname (1 Fev 2014 às 19:22)

3.8ºC céu nublado.
Dia frio, máxima de 7ºC ( a partir da madrugada, porque pouco depois da meia noite estavam 9ºC)


----------



## Mjhb (1 Fev 2014 às 19:30)

Boas.

Por cá, está tudo calmo, o vento amainou, não chovisca desde a hora de almoço, a temperatura está relativamente estável. Enfim, uma paz.

Atual 5,8ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (1 Fev 2014 às 19:35)

Pedro disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Por cá, está tudo calmo, o vento amainou, não chovisca desde a hora de almoço, a temperatura está relativamente estável. Enfim, uma paz.
> 
> Atual 5,8ºC.



Por aqui a mesma coisa...um pouco mais frio, com 4,7ºC


----------



## Serrano (1 Fev 2014 às 19:38)

3.7ºC no Sarzedo, agora com um vento mais calmo...


----------



## jotackosta (1 Fev 2014 às 19:42)

Está um autocarro (parece-me) a "estragar" a paisagem da webcam da Gralheira


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2014 às 19:46)

Boas ,não se pode andar na rua ,céu pouco nublado e vento  de NW,com 7.0ºC 58%HR.

Dados de hoje 3.5ºC / 11.5ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Dematos (1 Fev 2014 às 19:59)

Limpo com vento fraco, bem fresquinho, 8.°!


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2014 às 20:18)

0.9° por aqui


----------



## INFANTE (1 Fev 2014 às 20:25)

Será de esperar alguma precipitação esta noite?!


----------



## Talhada (1 Fev 2014 às 21:04)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2013*

Depois de um dia inteiro sem nevar. Ela voltou!


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2014 às 21:16)

Boa noite!

Durante a tarde tivemos alguns aguaceiros de fracos de neve por aqui, mas entretanto o céu limpou e a temperatura baixou para 1.7ºC na estação do IPB.

O meu sensor do Lidl recém adquirido marca 1.7ºC.

A estação do Z13 marca 0.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2014 às 21:17)

Boas ,com o vento mais fraco de W,a temperatura vai descendo,com 5.7ºC 70%HR,algumas nuvens .


----------



## jotackosta (1 Fev 2014 às 21:26)

Depois de um aguaceiro muito rápido a temperatura desceu até aos *3.3ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Fev 2014 às 21:33)

boas

por aqui a madrugada e manha foram de aguaceiros, acompanhados de vento moderado, com algumas rajadas mais fortes. de tarde já não choveu, o sol esteve praticamente sempre presente. Com o vento mais fraco.

atualmente o céu esta praticamente limpo, o vento também já parou e prepara-se para uma noite de geada... sigo com 5.8ºC

extremos:    7.3ºC minima \ 13.3ºC maxima


----------



## panda (1 Fev 2014 às 22:22)

Temperatura nos *3.7ºC* e *72%Hr*


----------



## HFSantos (1 Fev 2014 às 23:10)

Boa Noite,

Já repararam na webcam da Gralheira?
A neve é recente?


----------



## Nickname (1 Fev 2014 às 23:12)

Hoje o meu pai esteve em Vila Nova de Paiva ao final da tarde, a 800 e picos metros de altitude e segundo os relatos dele parece-me que caiu água-neve.


Por aqui 3.4ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2014 às 00:11)

Aguaceiros fracos e 5.2ºC


----------



## jotackosta (2 Fev 2014 às 00:13)

Por aqui já se nota a geada, algumas nuvens no céu.

Sigo com *1.7ºC*


----------



## bigfire (2 Fev 2014 às 00:15)

Boas....

A manhã foi passada com alguns aguaceiros, que por vezes traziam junto com ela algum granizo, mas nada de significativo, fazendo com que a temperatura anda-se num sobe e desce. Neste momento o céu encontra-se pouco nublado e temperatura é de 6,8º graus.


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2014 às 00:15)

2ºC certos aqui


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2014 às 00:16)

hugosant disse:


> Boa Noite,
> 
> Já repararam na webcam da Gralheira?
> A neve é recente?



É recente sim. Durante a tarde havia alguma neve nos telhados, mas agora nota-se mais


----------



## invent (2 Fev 2014 às 00:27)

Bem, por estes lados os telhados já têm geada, estão 1,9ºC e o céu tá encoberto, pode ser que aconteça alguma surpresa.


----------



## jotackosta (2 Fev 2014 às 00:29)

invent disse:


> Bem, por estes lados os telhados já têm geada, estão 1,9ºC e o céu tá encoberto, pode ser que aconteça alguma surpresa.



Era porreiro caro vizinho! 
Se bem que essa nebulosidade já fez subir a temperatura por aqui, agora 2,4ºC.


----------



## rodri (2 Fev 2014 às 00:54)

Já caiu um aguaceiro de neve aqui!


----------



## Dematos (2 Fev 2014 às 01:14)

Quase limpo por aqui e 4.° bem fresquinhos!


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2014 às 01:24)

jotackosta disse:


> Era porreiro caro vizinho!
> Se bem que essa nebulosidade já fez subir a temperatura por aqui, agora 2,4ºC.



Isso era mais que porreiro, era um sonho concretizado


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2014 às 01:26)

Por aqui vai com céu pouco nublado e 3.0ºC


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2014 às 02:19)

na torre ja esteve -6.7ºC  agora está -5.6ºC


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2014 às 02:24)

0.8ºC
Em Travassós junto ao rio Pavia já deve estar nos negativos.


----------



## INFANTE (2 Fev 2014 às 02:34)

Nickname disse:


> 0.8ºC
> Em Travassós junto ao rio Pavia já deve estar nos negativos.



falta só umas "pinguitas"


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2014 às 02:37)

INFANTE disse:


> falta só umas "pinguitas"



A situação de 10 de Janeiro de 2010 é que foi interessante neste aspeto, tinha estado céu limpo que fez descer muito a temperatura, e durante a madrugada/início da manhã de 10 de Janeiro o frio já instalado juntamente com o frio em altura deram neve a cotas baixas

Penso que foi isto que aconteceu...

Já a 15 de Fevereiro do mesmo ano, não sei o que se passou, mas caía água-neve com 4.0ºC, e de manhã tive uma ótima surpresa


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2014 às 02:44)

Por Lamego à pouco caiu um aguaceiro que trouxe pequenos flocos de neve.na rua está muito frio, cerca de 1 grau


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2014 às 03:08)

3:08 0.9ºC 
Bem que podiam cair uns aguaceiros agora.

3:18 
1.2ºC agora


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2014 às 03:18)

Aguaceiros e 3.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2014 às 03:21)

Ás 2 da manhã: -0.1 em Miranda do Douro
1.2ºC em Chaves
1.5ºC em Viseu(cidade) e Bragança
1.9ºC aldeia Souto
 todas com 0mm de precipitação, mas em Viana, Arouca e Luzim choveu.

Dá pena ver a ausência de estações no mapa do ipma, logo assim à primeira vista faltam logo  Guarda, Braga, Porto e Aveiro. Ridiculo.


----------



## VitorBaia (2 Fev 2014 às 03:27)

As vossas informações são muito úteis, confirma-se uma noite fria mas com pouca precipitaçao. Hoje não posso acompanhar mais. Mas amanhã cá estarei para uma noite épica para o pessoal da neve. Pelo menos em Bragança é certa. Vai ser giro observar as diferenças entre várias zonas. Até amanhã à noite.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2014 às 03:35)

Talvez estes aguaceiros tenham dado neve no Caramulo. Ainda continua a chover, mas a temperatura já vai em 3.3ºC


----------



## Dematos (2 Fev 2014 às 03:59)

Ate agora nada de aguaceiros nem pingas, nada


----------



## Dematos (2 Fev 2014 às 04:11)

Fechou tudo com nevoeiro, nao se ve nada!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2014 às 10:55)

Bom dia .

Noite muito ...sol e nuvens altas com vento fraco,com 8.5ºC 70%HR.


----------



## Z13 (2 Fev 2014 às 12:22)

Bom dia!

De volta ao meu posto de observação, depois de uns dias de ausência... 

Por enquanto céu parcialmente nublado e algum sol que leva a temperatura para os *7,7ºC* actuais.

A mínima desta madrugada foi de *0,5ºC*....

Esta noite promete... um grande nevão ou uma grande desilusão!!! Cá estaremos!!


----------



## jotackosta (2 Fev 2014 às 12:23)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Isso era mais que porreiro, era um sonho concretizado



Mas é sempre difícil quando não estão reunidas todas as condições. Falta sempre a precipitação e um pouco mais de frio lá por cima eheh

Pelo que tenho lido aqui pelo forum, pode ser que aconteça alguma coisa aqui pelos nossos lados a partir de hoje à noite. Pode ser que ainda possamos ver cair algo nestes próximos dias.

Aqui ela cai nem que seja uma vez por ano, é esperar 

Hoje de madrugada o termómetro registou *1,0ºC*, de momento o céu está muito nublado e a temperatura ronda os 8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (2 Fev 2014 às 12:26)

Algumas nuvens no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 6.6ºC.


----------



## Dematos (2 Fev 2014 às 13:02)

Bom dia, 

boas abertas com nuvens, vento fraco!


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2014 às 13:46)

O gfs já está aumentar cota neve,tal como das outras vezes.a cair neve amanhã só a partir dos 750 metros.Este inverno abaixo dos 600 é para esquecer....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2014 às 14:30)

Boas,nuvens altas,médias e baixas ,vento fraco de SWS,com 10.2ºC 51%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2014 às 17:00)

joselamego disse:


> O gfs já está aumentar cota neve,tal como das outras vezes.a cair neve amanhã só a partir dos 750 metros.Este inverno abaixo dos 600 é para esquecer....



Pois... Amanhã se a temperatura não cair aqui até aos 5.5º é para esquecer a neve no Caramulo mais uma vez.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 17:17)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois... Amanhã se a temperatura não cair aqui até aos 5.5º é para esquecer a neve no Caramulo mais uma vez.



Lá em cima no Caramulinho, a quase 1100 metros de altitude acho que tens condições para veres alguns flocos pelo menos, acumulação essa sim vai depender se à superfície estiverem valores próximos dos 0ºc também...


----------



## panda (2 Fev 2014 às 17:36)

Boas tardes
Hoje o dia amanheceu com geada e sol, mas a tarde o céu ficou nublado
Temperatura actual *7.3ºC*  e *72%Hr*

Dados de hoje *1ºC* / *9.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2014 às 17:42)

Boas,tudo calmo ...muito pouco vento,temperatura já a descer,com 8.3ºC 68%HR.

Dados de hoje 1.9ºC / 10.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2014 às 17:45)

jotackosta disse:


> Mas é sempre difícil quando não estão reunidas todas as condições. Falta sempre a precipitação e um pouco mais de frio lá por cima eheh
> 
> Pelo que tenho lido aqui pelo forum, pode ser que aconteça alguma coisa aqui pelos nossos lados a partir de hoje à noite. Pode ser que ainda possamos ver cair algo nestes próximos dias.
> 
> ...



A mínima aqui também foi semelhante 1.1ºC. De momento o céu está nublado por nuvens altas.

T.Atual: 8.2ºC


----------



## DRC (2 Fev 2014 às 18:30)

Boa tarde, no* Sabugal *(a uma altitude que rondará os 800m) o céu está ainda pouco nublado, estão 2ºC e 80% de humidade.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2014 às 18:49)

Vai descendo muito lentamente com este céu nublado.

7.2ºC.


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2014 às 18:51)

Boas!

Em Bragança final de tarde/início de noite calmo, não há vento e o céu está parcialmente nublado, as temperaturas rondam valores entre os 5ºC e os 6ºC nas estações da cidade, o meu sensor marca 5.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2014 às 18:52)

5.9ºC
céu nublado

Máxima ligeiramente mais elevada hoje, 7.8ºC
Mínima de 0.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2014 às 19:00)

Boas,continua tudo calmo ...sem vento e a temperatura bem encaminhada ,com 5.3ºC 78%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Fev 2014 às 19:59)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado, mas com um bom sol, a aquecer o ambiente. não houve vento. 
atualmente esta tudo calmo, não ha vento, céu nublado, e sigo com 7.9ºC

extremos:  1.9ºC minimas  \  13.3ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2014 às 20:19)

Deve estar a entrar humidade ou até ar mais quente, porque se a temperatura baixava 1ºC numa hora, agora baixou 0.7ºC quase numa hora e meia.

T.atual 6.5ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2014 às 20:23)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Deve estar a entrar humidade ou até ar mais quente, porque se a temperatura baixava 1ºC numa hora, agora baixou 0.7ºC quase numa hora e meia.
> 
> T.atual 6.5ºC



As duas coisas, provavelmente. A 300 metros de altitude tens 6.5º? Boa temperatura. No Caramulo, muito provavelmente vai nevar bem...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2014 às 20:24)

Boas ,vento ainda sem aparecer ,com 4.0ºC 89%HR.


----------



## Dematos (2 Fev 2014 às 20:30)

Boas,

pouco nublado, sem vento, 6.°!


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2014 às 20:34)

Em duas horas baixou 2 graus a temperatura.
4ºC certos


----------



## Weatherman (2 Fev 2014 às 20:43)

Por Vouzela temperatura nos 6.2ºC e humidade nos 86%


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2014 às 20:47)

Boas a todos.A 548 m altitude estão 4 graus.frio e sem vento


----------



## camaria (2 Fev 2014 às 20:55)

Boa noite, em baião (alt 570m), estão 4,5º e céu limpo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2014 às 20:55)

Meteofan disse:


> As duas coisas, provavelmente. A 300 metros de altitude tens 6.5º? Boa temperatura. No Caramulo, muito provavelmente vai nevar bem...



É verdade neste momento até estão 6.4ºC é e na estação velha ainda é mais baixa com 6.2ºC, mas uma coisa eu tenho certeza é que a temperatura anda na casa dos 6ºC, contudo se começar a chover isto vai num estantinho parar à casa dos 7ºC ou mais.

Mas está muito difícil de descer... Olhe o tempo que passou desde o meu último post e o que a temperatura desceu.


----------



## jPdF (2 Fev 2014 às 21:00)

Oficiais do IPMA:
As 20.00
Viseu - 4.5 °C
Vila Real - 5.2 °C
Bragança - 4.6 °C
As três cidades em descida... Vamos ver até quando e até que valores irão. 
Para acompanhar!


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2014 às 21:00)

Aqui em Bragança ainda 5.1ºC no meu sensor, a temperatura não tem conseguido descer eficazmente, isto pode comprometer a neve à chegada da frente... 

Outras estações da cidade:
ESA-IPB: 4.9ºC
Z13:  4.7ºC


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2014 às 21:05)

A chegada da neve será entre a 1/2 h da madrugada.até lá deverá descer


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 21:07)

Na Torre marca -5,2ºc por isso continua a entrar ar frio em altitude!


----------



## Hermano1x (2 Fev 2014 às 21:08)

Boa noite 
sigo com 4ºc certos a temperatura tem vindo a descer bem desde 20h caio 2.5ºc vamos aguardar ao céu esteve meio aberto o a temperatura desceu


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2014 às 21:09)

joselamego disse:


> A chegada da neve será entre a 1/2 h da madrugada.até lá deverá descer



É capaz de a temperatura se estabelecer por aqui nos 5.5ºC mais coisa menos coisa, até porque depois junto a essas horas o teor de humidade será maior.

6.1ºC e céu nublado com várias abertas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2014 às 21:10)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui em Bragança ainda 5.1ºC no meu sensor, a temperatura não tem conseguido descer eficazmente, isto pode comprometer a neve à chegada da frente...
> 
> Outras estações da cidade:
> ESA-IPB: 4.9ºC
> Z13:  4.7ºC



a chuva para aí ainda deve demorar umas 4 horitas 

o importante e ter cerca de 1ºC e solo seco!


----------



## salgado (2 Fev 2014 às 21:10)

Aqui a temperatura passou dos 4 para os 2º, entre as 18 e as 21 horas, estou a gostar.


----------



## jotackosta (2 Fev 2014 às 21:10)

Boa noite!

Por aqui céu nublado e frio com a temperatura a descer até aos *3.7º*neste momento.

Hoje à tarde fui até à aldeia de Lamas de Olo em pleno Parque Natural do Alvão. Boas paisagens, recomendo!! Acumulação de neve visível sempre ao longo das eólicas e lá ao longe no cimo da Serra do Marão onde deve já ter caído alguma coisa ao fim da tarde. Nesta madrugada aquilo deve esbranquiçar bem


----------



## cova beira (2 Fev 2014 às 21:20)

em altitude a temperatura é bastante baixa em superficie é que me parece que não está a descer como o previsto


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2014 às 21:23)

Falta saber a opinião/previsões do VitorBaia


----------



## Weatherman (2 Fev 2014 às 21:24)

Temperatura a subir 7.7ºC e a humidade a descer 72% com o vento de sudeste


----------



## panda (2 Fev 2014 às 21:24)

Neste momento estão *5.5ºC* e *80%Hr*
P 1014 hpa


----------



## Mr.Henrique (2 Fev 2014 às 21:27)

jotackosta disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Por aqui céu nublado e frio com a temperatura a descer até aos *3.7º*neste momento.
> 
> Hoje à tarde fui até à aldeia de Lamas de Olo em pleno Parque Natural do Alvão. Boas paisagens, recomendo!! Acumulação de neve visível sempre ao longo das eólicas e lá ao longe no cimo da Serra do Marão onde deve já ter caído alguma coisa ao fim da tarde. Nesta madrugada aquilo deve esbranquiçar bem



O que vias era gelo e não neve... Andei de jipe pelos montes que falas e acredita , a dita neve era tao dura que o jipe não deixava marcas


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2014 às 21:28)

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/ ( escolham a opção iso cero)

aqui podem ver a iso 0 neste momento zona da serra da estrela muito bem posicionada para começar a nevar a 600 M penso eu de que!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2014 às 21:28)

Weatherman disse:


> Temperatura a subir 7.7ºC e a humidade a descer 72% com o vento de sudeste



Isso é que é pior, se o vento se cá põe cedo, até os flocos de neve que podem cair no Caramulo voam para além de a temperatura subir até mais não.

5.8ºC e as abertas permanecem.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2014 às 21:33)

Acho que a chuva vai chegar mais cedo, olhem o que vem no radar ainda no oceano. E parece vir ainda dar aqui à zona.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 21:35)

Não querendo ser pessimista, parece-me que não devem esperar muito com a chegada da frente...pelo menos abaixo dos 1000 metros parece-me que não haverá nada!
Amanhã depois no pós frontal a coisa tende a melhorar e aí a cota vai baixar...


----------



## jotackosta (2 Fev 2014 às 21:37)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> O que vias era gelo e não neve... Andei de jipe pelos montes que falas e acredita , a dita neve era tao dura que o jipe não deixava marcas



Eheh, falta-me um jipe! Subir até ali já foi um esforço para o meu bolinhas 
Obrigado pelo reparo então :P


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2014 às 21:38)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não querendo ser pessimista, parece-me que não devem esperar muito com a chegada da frente...pelo menos abaixo dos 1000 metros parece-me que não haverá nada!
> Amanhã depois no pós frontal a coisa tende a melhorar e aí a cota vai baixar...



estas bastante pessimista Mario, da uma olhadela na ultima run


----------



## cova beira (2 Fev 2014 às 21:40)

ultima run nota se a influencia da serra de estrela a segurar a iso zero isso também se nota no meteoclimatic


----------



## bejacorreia (2 Fev 2014 às 21:40)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não querendo ser pessimista, parece-me que não devem esperar muito com a chegada da frente...pelo menos abaixo dos 1000 metros parece-me que não haverá nada!
> Amanhã depois no pós frontal a coisa tende a melhorar e aí a cota vai baixar...



Por Mangualde mais um evento a "passar ao lado".


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 21:48)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> estas bastante pessimista Mario, da uma olhadela na ultima run



Sinceramente a previsão da run das 18 está muito boa para termos neve a cotas mais baixas, mas com o tempo que falta eu apoio-me mais no seguimento actual...e a verdade é que a temperatura em superfície não baixou tanto como se previa...
Eu prevejo neve a cotas de 700/800 metros , mas não com a chegada da frente, apenas amanhã a partir do inicio da manhã...Até lá só nos sitio do costume!


----------



## Weatherman (2 Fev 2014 às 21:51)

temperatura nos 8.3ºC depois de já ter estado nos 6.0ºC com o vento de sudeste com 10km/h


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Fev 2014 às 21:54)

Nos locais em que a iso0 se mantenha poderá nevar apenas houver precipitação. 3.7°


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 21:54)

Covilhã e Bragança, por exemplo, ambas acima dos 4ºc, e tendência a subir parece-me!
Logo abaixo dos 800 metros está fora de questão para já...


----------



## Mr.Henrique (2 Fev 2014 às 21:55)

jotackosta disse:


> Eheh, falta-me um jipe! Subir até ali já foi um esforço para o meu bolinhas
> Obrigado pelo reparo então :P



Hehe, já agora ficam aqui 3 fotos  

Serra do Marão. Mas também andamos pelo Alvão.


----------



## jPdF (2 Fev 2014 às 21:59)

21.00
Viseu - 4,2 °C
Vila Real - 3,4 °C
Bragança - 4,4 °C
Incrivelmente Bragança a sustentar as temperaturas mais positivas e Vila Real tomba cerca de um grau numa hora. 
A altitude das estações não difere 150 m entre elas.


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Fev 2014 às 22:10)

Em Bragança e segundo a estação do Z13, que modestia à parte me parece muito fiável estão 3.2° e a descer... À cerca de 5 minutos fui à varanda e viam-se muitas estrela, o que favorece a inversáo térmica.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 22:13)

ferreira5 disse:


> Em Bragança e segundo a estação do Z13, que modestia à parte me parece muito fiável estão 3.2° e a descer...



No IPB 4,2ºc mas tem descido cerca de 0,1ºc por cada 10 minutos!Veremos...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2014 às 22:15)

Neve a cotas baixas à chegada da frente? 

Nunca vi tal coisa numa situação semelhante! Já tivemos neve com chegadas de frentes mas com muito, muito ar frio acumulado, geralmente a entrar pelo sul... ainda no ano passado tivemos uma situação semelhante a esta e neve com a frente apenas acima dos 900/1000m e já a ser optimista, esta deverá ser semelhante... a cota descerá sim, mas apenas amanhã a partir do fim da manhã inicio da tarde.


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2014 às 22:16)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> a chuva para aí ainda deve demorar umas 4 horitas
> 
> o importante e ter cerca de 1ºC e solo seco!



Solo seco temos, a temperatura é que pode falhar mas vamos ver como correm as coisas até à chegada da precipitação.

Flor da Ponte (Z13): 3.3ºC
Campus IPB: 4.2ºC
Zona Oeste (MSantos): 4.4ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2014 às 22:16)

mas ainda há duvidas está excelente a temperatura no interior para começar a cair o elemento branco!!!
tendo em conta que está a descer


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Fev 2014 às 22:18)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Neve a cotas baixas à chegada da frente?
> 
> Nunca vi tal coisa numa situação semelhante! Já tivemos neve com chegadas de frentes mas com muito, muito ar frio acumulado, geralmente a entrar pelo sul... ainda no ano passado tivemos uma situação semelhante a esta e neve com a frente apenas acima dos 900/1000m e já a ser optimista, esta deverá ser semelhante... a cota descerá sim, mas apenas amanhã a partir do fim da manhã inicio da tarde.



Eu já vi neve com a chegada de uma frente e depois Bragança não é propriamente uma cota baixa...e tem bastantes particularidades em relação ao fenómeno da queda de neve, até existem estudos sobre isso.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 22:19)

Atenção à cidade da Guarda já com 2,1ºc a 850 metros de altitude! Poderá nevar mesmo na cidade...


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2014 às 22:21)

Lamego já com 3 graus e frio


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Fev 2014 às 22:21)

Sinceramente os meteogramas do GFS indicam queda de neve em Bragança e por acaso até funcionam bem os cálculos para Bragança.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 22:24)

ferreira5 disse:


> Sinceramente os meteogramas do GFS indicam queda de neve em Bragança e por acaso até funcionam bem os cálculos para Bragança.



A próxima hora será importante para ver que factor irá provocar a aproximação da frente, se as temperaturas baixarem até aos 2ºc pode ser que neve, senão parece-me muito difícil algo mais que uns flocos...
Continuo a ser da opinião que abaixo dos 800 metro será difícil à chegada da frente...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2014 às 22:25)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> mas ainda há duvidas está excelente a temperatura no interior para começar a cair o elemento branco!!!
> tendo em conta que está a descer



À chegada da frente a temperatura deverá subir um pouco creio! 
Espero que estejam correctos e a neve perca de vez a "timidez" que a tem caracterizado este inverno e caia como deve ser... e nos traga o tão esperado e desejado elemnto branco pelo qual esperamos todo o ano!


----------



## bigfire (2 Fev 2014 às 22:25)

A estação de Vila Real indica 2,9ºC, fica na cota baixa, poderia ocorrer alguma supresa?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2014 às 22:26)

Boas ,continua tudo calmo ,vento muito fraco de S,com 3.4ºC 87%HR.


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Fev 2014 às 22:27)

Flaviense21 disse:


> À chegada da frente a temperatura deverá subir um pouco creio!
> Espero que estejam correctos e a neve perca de vez a "timidez" que a tem caracterizado este inverno e caia como deve ser... e nos traga o tão esperado e desejado elemnto branco pelo qual esperamos todo o ano!



Eu acredito que a presença da iso 0° a 850hpa deve atenuar essa subida de temperatura.


----------



## camaria (2 Fev 2014 às 22:27)

Todos os anos neva em Baião, mas tal ainda não aconteceu, espero que seja desta...!!!


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 22:31)

Sobe a temperatura na Torre e nas Penhas da Saúde, - 4,4ºc e -1,8ºc respectivamente!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2014 às 22:32)

Sobe também em Bragança, Flor da Ponte: 4ºC no mapa do Wunder


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2014 às 22:34)

Aposto que neva em V.N. de Paiva, Moimenta da Beira, Penedono e Sernancelhe em termos de capitais de concelhos do distrito de Viseu.
Com sorte talvez no Sátão, S.J. Pesqueira, Lamego e Castro D'aire.
Para Viseu só com muita sorte. 
Os de Mortágua acho que podem esquecer 

Aqui também vem subido muito ligeiramente, já esteve a 3.8ºC, está agora a 4.4ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2014 às 22:35)

Sobe também a temperatura em Santa Valha (Valpaços): 4ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2014 às 22:38)

Vila Real disparou para 5ºC


----------



## bigfire (2 Fev 2014 às 22:39)

A temperatura sofreu uma brutal subida desde a última mensagem, 4,9ºC neste momento


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2014 às 22:42)

bigfire disse:


> A temperatura sofreu uma brutal subida desde a última mensagem, 4,9ºC neste momento



A frente aproxima-se... a resposta é essa... neve com a chegada da frente só acima dos 900/1000m.

Também já sobe em Loriga.


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2014 às 22:42)

Lamego Tb subiu, 5.... Parece que já podemos esquecer a neve....só para sítios do costume


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (2 Fev 2014 às 22:43)

as temperaturas devem subir mais ainda com a passagem da frente, só de madrugada é que devem abrir as cortinas e ver os flocos tão desejados


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Fev 2014 às 22:44)

Por aqui vai-se aguentando 3.6°. A primeira nebulosidade da frente não traz precipitação...só lá para as 3.


----------



## Paulo Santos (2 Fev 2014 às 22:49)

Preparem-se para o embate!


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2014 às 22:49)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por aqui vai-se aguentando 3.6°. A primeira nebulosidade da frente não traz precipitação...só lá para as 3.



As maiores desilusões no que toca à neve em Bragança são quase sempre com entradas deste tipo (Noroeste e sem grande frio instalado), espero que esta fuja à regra... 

O meu sensor à janela marca 4.4ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (2 Fev 2014 às 22:50)

Por aqui também vai subindo, *4.1ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2014 às 22:52)

Para Bragança aposto de olhos fechados que esta noite irá ne nevar.se tudo correr bem...será uma boa nevada...


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 22:52)

Não desesperem! A cidade da Guarda continua a prometer, 1,7ºc! Já sabíamos que era complicado a cota baixar além dos 800 metros de madrugada, amanhã ao inicio da manhã deverá melhorar!
Atenção que a humidade pode também fazer a diferença (devido ao ponto de orvalho)!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2014 às 22:53)

MSantos disse:


> As maiores desilusões no que toca à neve em Bragança são quase sempre com entradas deste tipo (Noroeste e sem grande frio instalado), espero que esta fuja à regra...
> 
> O meu sensor à janela marca 4.4ºC.



Francamente como referi atrás nunca vi numa situação destas nevar à chegada da frente a cotas que o forum fala... A meu ver Bragança terá chuva durante a noite que poderá passar a neve amanhã de manhã. Claro está que em meteorologia tudo pode acontecer... por isso aqui estamos.


----------



## actioman (2 Fev 2014 às 22:56)

Vejo aqui muito debate nas temperaturas e certamente elas têm importância , mas com 3ºC e 4ºC acho que é mais importante olharem para a H.R.. Se ela não subir muito, do género manter-se abaixo dos 80% ainda acredito que tenham alguma chance. 

Sorte a ver se é desta. Que este Inverno está ser um  verdadeiro inferno...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2014 às 22:56)

Onde anda o MeteoMontalegre? :P O que ele postar aqui à chegada da frente poderá definir tudo!


----------



## rodri (2 Fev 2014 às 22:58)

Céu já muito nublado em Viseu! Temp no meu carro 3.5 graus


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Fev 2014 às 22:58)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Francamente como referi atrás nunca vi numa situação destas nevar à chegada da frente a cotas que o forum fala... A meu ver Bragança terá chuva durante a noite que poderá passar a neve amanhã de manhã. Claro está que em meteorologia tudo pode acontecer... por isso aqui estamos.



A última saída do GFS aponta 450m no início da precipitação seria um erro bastante grande...

E já leram o post do Davidsf na previsão?


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 22:59)

Numa entrada de NE as coisas poderiam ser diferentes, mas a precipitação seria mais escassa também! Mas o IPB continua a descer, agora com 3,9ºc e na Guarda 1,6ºc...

Na Torre e nas Penhas da Saúde vai subindo a temperatura! São vários factores em combate nesta madrugada, veremos quem sairá vencedor


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Fev 2014 às 22:59)

3.2°


----------



## Paulo H (2 Fev 2014 às 23:00)

Não dêem demasiada importância à  temperatura, que de uma hora para a outra sobe.. Sobe porquê?
- vento que mistura as camadas de ar (está mais frio à superfície)
- entrada de alguma nebulosidade (reflete de volta o calor irradiado)

Embora não estejamos com inversão térmica pura (por assim dizer), a verdade é que vários pontos na mesma cidade estão com temperaturas diferentes. Zonas mais baixas e mais abrigadas do vento, estão com temperatura mais baixa.

Com a entrada de nebulosidade a temperatura vai aumentar, e dpx com a precipitação volta a baixar de novo!

Ps: se estivéssemos com uma inversão térmica pura, e temperaturas à superfície nos zero graus, com uma T850 superior a zero, em vez de nevar ocorreria chuva gelada (freezing rain). 

Para este evento espero neve acima dos 700m com a chegada de precipitação, subindo aos 800m, mas podendo descer de novo no fim da manhã.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2014 às 23:01)

ferreira5 disse:


> A última saída do GFS aponta 450m no início da precipitação seria um erro bastante grande...
> 
> E já leram o post do Davidsf na previsão?



Qual previsão?


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2014 às 23:02)

Parece que na Guarda vai nevar bem.
Estes meteogramas(ECMWF) são porreiros. 

http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Guarda/Guarda/hour_by_hour.html


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 23:03)

Mas pelas previsões (nomeadamente o GFS), a esta hora Bragança estaria já abaixo de 0ºc e ainda está bem longe disso...
Para já o GFS falha...


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2014 às 23:07)

Por aqui a temperatura bateu nos 5.5ºC, tal e qual como disse, mas já vai subindo.

T.Atual: 6.3ºc


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2014 às 23:08)

o ecmwf dá para a meia noite cerca e 2/3ºC para bragança depois vai se mantendo +ou- na mesma temperatura e depois lá para as 6h (final da madrugada, inicio da manhã) começa a descer a temperatura
sigam o ecmwf que até agora está mais certo que o gfs que já falhou


----------



## DRC (2 Fev 2014 às 23:09)

Está bastante frio pelo Sabugal, *1.7ºC* e 82% de humidade.


----------



## rodri (2 Fev 2014 às 23:18)

Pela webcam de trancoso já chove :S


----------



## xtremebierzo (2 Fev 2014 às 23:20)

Uff o tema de neve e complicado, aquí baixou a temperatura ata os 0ºC e agora non para de subir, xa estamos en *2.9ºC*


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Fev 2014 às 23:21)

2.8° a descer lentamente


----------



## salgado (2 Fev 2014 às 23:24)

DRC disse:


> Está bastante frio pelo Sabugal, *1.7ºC* e 82% de humidade.



Qual a fonte da tua temperatura, não é a estação da colónia agrícola pois não?


----------



## DRC (2 Fev 2014 às 23:28)

salgado disse:


> Qual a fonte da tua temperatura, não é a estação da colónia agrícola pois não?



Não, é de uma estação própria. 
Estou agora com 1.9ºC e 84% de humidade. (Bairro dos Pinhos, junto ao espaço do Mercado/Centro de Saúde)


----------



## jonyyy (2 Fev 2014 às 23:33)

Boas

Noite de incertezas, e para ficar colado a janela

Por agora, 1.5ºC com muito vento de Sul, vamos ver como evolui, já que pequenas variações, podem ditar grandes alterações no resultado final.

Uma coisa parece certa, amanha será um dia bem fresquinho


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Fev 2014 às 23:33)

rodri disse:


> Pela webcam de trancoso já chove :S



Se no litoral aínda não chove, como é que ja chove em Trancoso?


----------



## actioman (2 Fev 2014 às 23:34)

rodri disse:


> Pela webcam de trancoso já chove :S



Pela webcam? 

Queres dizer que a estação dessa webcam está a prever chuva correcto?







Aqui fica a imagem e nada de chuva que se vislumbre:






E que tal um pouco mais de cuidado no momento de escrever seja o que for? É que assim ficamos todos a ganhar...


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Fev 2014 às 23:41)

Deve ter confundido o "glare" das luzes com chuva. É apenas reflexo.


----------



## Serrano (2 Fev 2014 às 23:45)

4ºC no Sarzedo e toca a esperar pela precipitação...


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2014 às 23:45)

Avizinha-se a primeira chuva da noite com 6.4ºC


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2014 às 23:45)

Lamego Tb 4


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2014 às 23:47)

a cota de neve deve  neste momento rondar os 800 M a julgar pelas temperaturas em lamego


----------



## amarusp (2 Fev 2014 às 23:52)

Loriga, temperatura desce lentamente. Agora com 3.9º


----------



## jonyyy (2 Fev 2014 às 23:57)

Autentico vendaval por aqui!!


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2014 às 00:06)

jonyyy disse:


> Autentico vendaval por aqui!!



Curiosamente em Bragança não há vento nenhum, tudo calmo lá fora e a temperatura mantêm-se  numa descida lenta, as diferenças entre as estações aumentam, sinal que a inversão já está a actuar. 

Campus IPB: 3.3ºC
Flor da Ponte (Z13): 2.8ºC
Zona Oeste (MSantos): 3.7ºC


----------



## Hermano1x (3 Fev 2014 às 00:08)

5ºc com 65% de humidade por aqui ceu muito nublado e tudo calmo sem vento


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2014 às 00:13)

Tudo calmo no que toca a ventos, 6.5ºC e já pingou.


----------



## jonyyy (3 Fev 2014 às 00:16)

MSantos disse:


> Curiosamente em Bragança não há vento nenhum, tudo calmo lá fora e a temperatura mantêm-se  numa descida lenta, as diferenças entre as estações aumentam, sinal que a inversão já está a actuar.
> 
> Campus IPB: 3.3ºC
> Flor da Ponte (Z13): 2.8ºC
> Zona Oeste (MSantos): 3.7ºC



Pois, são mundos diferentes
A temperatura por aqui ta estável, mas a sensação térmica é bem gelada...
Vamos aguardar...


----------



## Hermano1x (3 Fev 2014 às 00:21)

Começa a pingar por aqui com 5ºc


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2014 às 00:46)

Os pingos voltaram e a temperatura sobe, sobe. 6.8ºC


----------



## Talhada (3 Fev 2014 às 00:48)

na Gralheira parece que ja cai alguma coisa!


----------



## farp29 (3 Fev 2014 às 00:49)

Estou em Mogadouro (750m) esta 1 grau e algum vento.. A ver se é desta que neva


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 00:50)

Aqui ainda não caiu nada, seja chuva seja neve.
3.6ºC


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2014 às 00:51)

A precipitação já está a entrar em força pelo Litoral Norte, por aqui prossegue a calmaria com uma estabilização das temperaturas, tudo na expectativa! 

O meu sensor Auriol marca 3.5ºC.

ESA-IPB: 3.1ºC.

Z13: 2.8ºC.

As temperaturas deviam ser 2ºC mais baixas...  Veremos como reagem à chegada da frente.


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2014 às 00:52)

Céu totalmente nublado por aqui e com *5.6ºC*.
Ainda não pingou, de novo só o vento que vai soprando cada vez mais forte.


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 00:57)

temperaturas à meia-noite segundo o ipma:
Miranda 0.8ºC
Pampilhosa da Serra 2.9ºC
Bragança 3.2ºC
Viseu (aeródromo) 3.6ºC
Manteigas 3.8ºC
.....
Vila Real 4.7ºC
Chaves 6.9ºC

Ainda bastante elevadas


----------



## farp29 (3 Fev 2014 às 00:57)

1grau e o piso seco... Em Mogadouro


----------



## Dematos (3 Fev 2014 às 01:04)

Muito nublado, vento fraco!
A temperatura desceu ate' aos 5.° e agora subiu para os 7.°!


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 01:06)

farp29 disse:


> 1grau e o piso seco... Em Mogadouro



Estás a que altitude?


----------



## rodri (3 Fev 2014 às 01:07)

actioman disse:


> Pela webcam?
> 
> Queres dizer que a estação dessa webcam está a prever chuva correcto?
> 
> ...



Induziu me em erro a imagem. Acalma-te, já estás assim tão nervoso e ainda não se passou nada? Relax


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (3 Fev 2014 às 01:07)

Bom se começamos com chuva na gralheira a 1120 metros de altitude, então estamos mal...


----------



## farp29 (3 Fev 2014 às 01:07)

Nickname disse:


> Estás a que altitude?



750 metros


----------



## Paula (3 Fev 2014 às 01:08)

MaurícioMoreira disse:


> Bom se começamos com chuva na gralheira a 1120 metros de altitude, então estamos mal...



Relax que em Montalegre já neva


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (3 Fev 2014 às 01:10)

Ja neva em montalegre e com bastante intensidade, 
temp 1°


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (3 Fev 2014 às 01:11)

pois mas a gralheira tem mais 200 metros de altitude do que montalegre


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 01:13)

4.1ºC está a aquecer  o que não é de estranhar, porque a nebulosidade está a aumentar.
O segredo é ter poucas expectativas, eu até com chuva fria já me dou por satisfeito, purifica a alma


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2014 às 01:13)

Paula disse:


> Relax que em Montalegre já neva



Montalegre (não sei por causa das bruxarias) tem tido sempre uma pontinha de sorte! Agora mais a serio, Montalegre está a 1000 metros, e embora protegida a O/NO pelo Gerês, esse facto confere-lhe alguma protecção em termos da humidade marítima...mantendo a temperatura mais fria e menos húmida...
Quando quiserem neve, desloquem-se até lá...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2014 às 01:14)

MaurícioMoreira disse:


> pois mas a gralheira tem mais 200 metros de altitude do que montalegre



Montalegre está bem mais a norte, neste momento com uma cota mais baixa garantidamente...


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 01:14)

MarioCabral disse:


> Montalegre (não sei por causa das bruxarias) tem tido sempre uma pontinha de sorte! Agora mais a serio, Montalegre está a 1000 metros, e embora protegida a O/NO pelo Gerês, esse facto confere-lhe alguma protecção em termos da humidade marítima...mantendo a temperatura mais fria e menos húmida...
> Quando quiserem neve, desloquem-se até lá...



Eu tenho a Estrela mais próxima 
Mas para o 1 milhão de minhotos é uma boa dica.


----------



## Talhada (3 Fev 2014 às 01:17)

na gralheira penso que seja neve mas a imagem pode induzir em erro.


----------



## INFANTE (3 Fev 2014 às 01:18)

Começa a Chover em Viseu


----------



## farp29 (3 Fev 2014 às 01:21)

No distrito do porto tem alerta laranja para queda de neve.. E em braganca, vila real c.branco apenas amarelo...


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 01:22)

INFANTE disse:


> Começa a Chover em Viseu



confere


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2014 às 01:23)

Nickname disse:


> Eu tenho a Estrela mais próxima
> Mas para o 1 milhão de minhotos é uma boa dica.



A Estrela tem 2 grandes problemas...o primeiro é que neve mesmo com boas acumulações ultimamente só acima dos 1300 metros, o que te obriga a subir serra acima...depois qualquer coisa mais forte e fecham as estradas! É um bom método de resolver os problemas...fechar as coisas...
Além disso, se for num fim de semana esquece que é uma confusão. Montalegre, talvez por ser ainda um lugar pacato, sem tanta visibilidade e mais longe do sul acaba por ficar mais "protegida" dessas ameaças...
As coisas boas do Turismo podem ser também ameaças verdadeiras aos sistemas ecológicos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2014 às 01:25)

E se no litoral a chuva ainda desce a temperatura, aqui só sobe.

7.1ºC e chuva fraca. 

Penso que a temperatura ainda vai subir até perto do 8ºC


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (3 Fev 2014 às 01:25)

agora sim neve


----------



## bigfire (3 Fev 2014 às 01:26)

MarioCabral disse:


> A Estrela tem 2 grandes problemas...o primeiro é que neve mesmo com boas acumulações ultimamente só acima dos 1300 metros, o que te obriga a subir serra acima...depois qualquer coisa mais forte e fecham as estradas! É um bom método de resolver os problemas...fechar as coisas...
> Além disso, se for num fim de semana esquece que é uma confusão. Montalegre, talvez por ser ainda um lugar pacato, sem tanta visibilidade e mais longe do sul acaba por ficar mais "protegida" dessas ameaças...
> As coisas boas do Turismo podem ser também ameaças verdadeiras aos sistemas ecológicos.



Só para fugir um bocado do seguimento, acham que alguma coisa parecida com uma estância de ski, seria rentável na zona do Gerês?


----------



## farp29 (3 Fev 2014 às 01:26)

MaurícioMoreira disse:


> agora sim neve



Onde ?


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 01:28)

bigfire disse:


> Só para fugir um bocado do seguimento, acham que alguma coisa parecida com uma estância de ski, seria rentável na zona do Gerês?



Eu conheço pouco dos regimes de precipitação/neve do Gerês, mas diria que não.


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (3 Fev 2014 às 01:28)

na gralheira e na minha aldeia a 800 metros


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 01:28)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E se no litoral a chuva ainda desce a temperatura, aqui só sobe.
> 
> 7.1ºC e chuva fraca.
> 
> Penso que a temperatura ainda vai subir até perto do 8ºC



Tondela é um forno 
4.3ºC e chuva algo mais que fraca, mas menos que moderada por aqui.


----------



## jonyyy (3 Fev 2014 às 01:29)

Continua o vendaval e começa a nevar


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 01:30)

MaurícioMoreira disse:


> na gralheira e na minha aldeia a 800 metros



A 800 metros já neva por ai?


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2014 às 01:30)

A precipitação chegou a Bragança, e vem liquida 

O meu sensor marca 3.4ºC.


----------



## ZeppY (3 Fev 2014 às 01:30)

Bem, mas que nevao na gralheira


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (3 Fev 2014 às 01:31)

muita neve mesmo, acumulação imediata, ta visto que a nossa N321 vai fechar pela centésima vez este ano, ou seja estamos isolados


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 01:32)

MaurícioMoreira disse:


> muita neve mesmo, acumulação imediata, ta visto que a nossa N321 vai fechar pela centésima vez este ano, ou seja estamos isolados



Deve ser a estrada que mais fecha, incrivel.
Deviam ter sempre um limpa-neves localizado ai em Castro D'aire ou Cinfães de Dezembro a Março


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2014 às 01:32)

bigfire disse:


> Só para fugir um bocado do seguimento, acham que alguma coisa parecida com uma estância de ski, seria rentável na zona do Gerês?



Desconheço que o Gerês tenha algum planalto onde pudessem tirar proveito das acumulações de neve...já a estância na Estrela aproveita o planalto para poder ter as condições ideais para tal. Quem conhece bem a Estrela, principalmente quem sobe pela encosta norte sabe que depois da Lagoa Comprida temos um vasto planalto até à Torre com encostas não muito íngremes que possibilitem a construção de pistas...


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2014 às 01:34)

MaurícioMoreira disse:


> agora sim neve



E em força parece-me!


----------



## ZeppY (3 Fev 2014 às 01:34)

Sou capaz de dar um salto a serra de Montemuro amanha já que tou de folga, vou la pelo menos uma vez por ano (comer o arroz de salpicão ) e costuma ser sempre no grande nevão do ano, a minha serra de eleiçao (Serra da Freita, visto Arouca ser a minha aldeia) está muito exposta a currente maritima e mesmo com cotas médias-baixas se neva lá muito raramente e com acumulaçao mas esta madrugada/manha ate acredito que possa ter alguma acumulaçao vamos a ver mas Montemuro e garantido

edit: A aldeia da gralheira já ta coberta por assim dizer só falta acumular


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 01:34)

Não havia neve ainda ao bocado


----------



## bigfire (3 Fev 2014 às 01:36)

MarioCabral disse:


> Desconheço que o Gerês tenha algum planalto onde pudessem tirar proveito das acumulações de neve...já a estância na Estrela aproveita o planalto para poder ter as condições ideais para tal. Quem conhece bem a Estrela, principalmente quem sobe pela encosta norte sabe que depois da Lagoa Comprida temos um vasto planalto até à Torre com encostas não muito íngremes que possibilitem a construção de pistas...



Sim, tirando os planaltos, as acumulações dariam para tal, ou seria bastante dispendioso para manter a neve nas mesmas? Por acaso já estive na estância da Serra da Estrela, mas não me convenceu muito.


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (3 Fev 2014 às 01:37)

pah o problema é que há poucos limpa-neves para tantos quilómetros de estradas acima dos 1000 metros nesta serra. Na aldeia da gralheira sei que têm limpa-neves particular, sempre ajuda


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2014 às 01:38)

MSantos disse:


> A precipitação chegou a Bragança, e vem liquida
> 
> O meu sensor marca 3.4ºC.



Alguma água neve também... a temperatura no meu sensor caiu para 3.1ºC com a chegada da precipitação que ainda é muito fraca.


----------



## dlourenco (3 Fev 2014 às 01:39)

MarioCabral disse:


> Desconheço que o Gerês tenha algum planalto onde pudessem tirar proveito das acumulações de neve...já a estância na Estrela aproveita o planalto para poder ter as condições ideais para tal. Quem conhece bem a Estrela, principalmente quem sobe pela encosta norte sabe que depois da Lagoa Comprida temos um vasto planalto até à Torre com encostas não muito íngremes que possibilitem a construção de pistas...



Onde há as maiores acumulações será pela zona das minas dos carris mas mesmo assim não são muito frequentes por isso seria pouco viável... Agora apostar mais no turismo sim


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2014 às 01:40)

Eu acho que o culpado de a temperatura estar a subir é também o vento e nem tanto a chuva.
7.3ºC


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (3 Fev 2014 às 01:41)

bem assim vamos ter à vontade 30 cm


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 01:42)

Aqui em Viseu chove moderadamente e estão 3.7ºC.
A temperatura baixou meio grau com a chegada da precipitação.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2014 às 01:43)

bigfire disse:


> Sim, tirando os planaltos, as acumulações dariam para tal, ou seria bastante dispendioso para manter a neve nas mesmas? Por acaso já estive na estância da Serra da Estrela, mas não me convenceu muito.



É preciso ver que a estância da Estrela está a mais de 1900 metros e no Gerês no máximo terias algo nos 1200 ou pouco mais...o que em termos de acumulação de neve e mesmo no gastos dos canhões para manter a neve torna a Estrela muito mais apetecível. O Gerês é sem dúvida muito mais arborizado, duvido que alguém deixa-se entrarem PNPG a dentro para construir algo do género...Ao invés a Estrela é desprovida de vegetação em muitos locais...mesmo na Estrela acho que foi um mau investimento, porque há anos com pouco nevões...este anos até tem sido bom para aquelas bandas!


----------



## jonyyy (3 Fev 2014 às 01:47)

Venha ela!! aqui neste momento o fenómeno mais significativo é mesmo o vento, a neve é bem seca mas em pouca quantidade, agora se com a intensificação da precipitação se mantiver este vento amanha penso que haverá sítios com acumulações consideraveis


----------



## INFANTE (3 Fev 2014 às 01:47)

Nickname disse:


> Aqui em Viseu chove moderadamente e estão 3.7ºC.
> A temperatura baixou meio grau com a chegada da precipitação.



À contra luz da iluminação publica dá para ver agua neve por vezes


----------



## bartotaveira (3 Fev 2014 às 01:48)

Boas.

Por aqui chegou a precipitação com água-neve.

2,7ºC

Vams ver se isto desce...


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 01:49)

INFANTE disse:


> À contra luz da iluminação publica dá para ver agua neve por vezes



Também me parece que sim, mas não queria levantar eventuais falsos testemunhos.

P.S: Sem dúvida, algumas gotas arrastam-se mais que outras, estou esperançoso.


----------



## farp29 (3 Fev 2014 às 01:52)

em Mogadouro aumenta o vento. Não chove.. Piso seco . Temperatura:1 grau


----------



## bartotaveira (3 Fev 2014 às 01:56)

Temperatura a descer lentamente, 2,6ºC e já é quase 100% de neve!


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2014 às 01:56)

Por Lamego água-neve por vezes.3,8 graus


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 01:56)

Chove bem agora, ainda com algumas gotas a arrastarem-se mais que outras.
Aos 700 metros já devem ser bem nitidos alguns flocos entre a chuva.


----------



## Fil (3 Fev 2014 às 01:56)

Por aqui cai neve bastante húmida com alguma chuva à mistura, ainda sem qualquer acumulação. A temperatura é de 2,3ºC.


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2014 às 01:56)

A maior desilusão do Inverno está a confirmar-se aqui em Bragança, temos chuva fraca/moderada por vezes caiem uns flocos no meio da chuva, vamos ver se isto melhora... 

0.3mm acumulados e 3ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2014 às 01:59)

MSantos disse:


> A maior desilusão do Inverno está a confirmar-se aqui em Bragança, temos chuva fraca/moderada por vezes caiem uns flocos no meio da chuva, vamos ver se isto melhora...
> 
> 0.3mm acumulados e 3ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.





Ao inicio da manhã ou mesmo antes passará neve 100%....


----------



## farp29 (3 Fev 2014 às 01:59)

começou agora chuva e neve. Mogadouro 750m


----------



## jonyyy (3 Fev 2014 às 02:00)

Esta a querer aumentar  de intensidade, os flocos são grandes e "andam para cima e para baixo" ate que finalmente caem e ficam no chão e não derretem, tou esperançado num bom nevão, mas o grosso do frente ainda não chegou, e a noite ainda é uma criança


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2014 às 02:00)

Fil disse:


> Por aqui cai neve bastante húmida com alguma chuva à mistura, ainda sem qualquer acumulação. A temperatura é de 2,3ºC.



Estás um pouco mais alto 40/50m o que está a fazer a diferença aqui quase só chuva... o meu sensor marca 2.7ºC


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 02:00)

jonyyy disse:


> Esta a querer aumentar  de intensidade, os flocos são grandes e "andam para cima e para baixo" ate que finalmente caem e ficam no chão e não derretem, tou esperançado num bom nevão, mas o grosso do frente ainda não chegou, e a noite ainda é uma criança



A Guarda não falha.
3.5ºC Bastante chuva, alguma neve muito derretida por entre esta.


----------



## filipecastela (3 Fev 2014 às 02:04)

Boa noite,
Aqui também já neva com muito vento... (Parada, Almeida, distrito da Guarda, 820m)


----------



## jonyyy (3 Fev 2014 às 02:07)

Pareço um puto doido à janela
Se bem que agora chegou um "gajo" que eu não gosto, mas que já estava a contar com ele, o santo nevoeiro


----------



## Dematos (3 Fev 2014 às 02:08)

Por aqui, caiu agora as primeiras pingas com o vento a aumentar de intensidade!


----------



## Stinger (3 Fev 2014 às 02:08)

Fotos fotos !!


----------



## farp29 (3 Fev 2014 às 02:09)

esteve a chover com alguma neve no meio.. Mas já parou. Mogadouro, Bragança (750m)


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2014 às 02:14)

A cota de neve para já próxima do apontado pelas previsões (acima dos 800 metros) com excepção a Bragança em que foram prevista cotas a rondar os 500 metros...mais baixas até...


----------



## farp29 (3 Fev 2014 às 02:17)

apesar de pouca e miudinha começa a nevar em Mogadouro, Bragança (750m)


----------



## bartotaveira (3 Fev 2014 às 02:18)

Cai neve mas não acumula... 

2,0ºC


----------



## filipecastela (3 Fev 2014 às 02:19)

Agora água-neve... 2.8ºC, 820m


----------



## rodri (3 Fev 2014 às 02:20)

isto esta bom é para regar as couves -.-


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 02:21)

Alguém da bela localidade de Penedono por aqui? Amanhã dava lá um saltinho se eventualmente nevasse por lá, está a 900/930 metros de altitude.

Por aqui continua a chuva moderada, com 3.6ºC agora.


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2014 às 02:23)

O IPMA já aumentou nos alertas para laranja, por causa vento,chuva e neve....


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2014 às 02:29)

Água-neve, na parte mais baixa da cidade 665m


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 02:30)

Chuva forte agora, tanta precipitação mal aproveitada(ainda não parou desde a uma da manhã, muitas vezes moderada), se toda esta chuva estiver a cair como forma de neve no Montemuro parece-me que vão acordar com grande acumulação amanhã.


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2014 às 02:30)

Continua a chover com flocos de neve misturados aqui em Bragança, entretanto já está tudo molhado devido à chuva complicando qualquer acumulação se a precipitação passar a 100% neve, o que ainda não ocorreu aos 700m. 

Registo 2.2ºC no meu termómetro digital.


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2014 às 02:31)

Quase só neve agora!


----------



## jonyyy (3 Fev 2014 às 02:36)

O chão está a ficar gelado, e se assim for não tardara a começar a acumular, no entanto continua um vento que mete medo e o nevoeiro bem cerrado..
1ºC e uma sensação de gelo


----------



## VitorBaia (3 Fev 2014 às 02:36)

A procissão ainda vai no adro. Há locais que vão ter um bom nevão.
Na Guarda neva agora com intensidade já vai pintando tudo de branco.


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2014 às 02:39)

VitorBaia disse:


> A procissão ainda vai no adro. Há locais que vão ter um bom nevão.
> Na Guarda neva agora com intensidade já vai pintando tudo de branco.



Quais os locais e previsão de cota mínima?obrigado!


----------



## Fil (3 Fev 2014 às 02:39)

Aqui é só neve e já começa a acumular nos jardins. Os carros já estão pintados de branco.

Temperatura nos 1,9ºC.


----------



## filtheskull (3 Fev 2014 às 02:41)

A caminho de Gimonde chove ... só e simplesmente... 
Anda lá neve, aparece!!


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2014 às 02:41)

Fil disse:


> Aqui é só neve e já começa a acumular nos jardins. Os carros já estão pintados de branco.
> 
> Temperatura nos 1,9ºC.



Eu avisei que Bragança teria neve.amanhã de manhã estará tudo branco por aí


----------



## Serrano (3 Fev 2014 às 02:42)

Já neva no Sarzedo com 2ºC, mas pouca intensidade...


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2014 às 02:42)

Aqui já neva.


----------



## bartotaveira (3 Fev 2014 às 02:43)

Temperatura nos 1,3ºC.

Neva fraco agora, mas ainda não vejo acumulação....


----------



## farp29 (3 Fev 2014 às 02:45)

Mogadouro muito vento começa mesmo a nevar. 750m


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2014 às 02:47)

A precipitação é 100% neve em Bragança, veremos se começa a acumular por aqui, o meu sensor marca 1.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 02:47)

Finalmente abranda a chuva por aqui, chuva muito miudinha.
3.4ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Fev 2014 às 02:49)

Boa noite, pessoal!
As cotas de neve não estão um pouco abaixo do esperado? Estou em Viseu (centro da cidade) e com uma valente infecção na garganta. Devia ir dormir mas a esperança mantém-me acordada...


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2014 às 02:49)

Lamego também 3,4


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 02:50)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Boa noite, pessoal!
> As cotas de neve não estão um pouco abaixo do esperado? Estou em Viseu (centro da cidade) e com uma valente infecção na garganta. Devia ir dormir mas a esperança mantém-me acordada...



Eu ia dormir, tão cedo não neva (pelo menos a sério), se é que neva.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Fev 2014 às 02:55)

Nickname disse:


> Eu ia dormir, tão cedo não neva (pelo menos a sério), se é que neva.



Obrigada, Nickname. Preferia que a resposta fosse contrária mas acho mesmo que o conselho é o mais sensato. Ainda por cima o antibiótico dá um sono tramado. Se começar a nevar em Viseu, pessoal daqui, gritem para eu acordar, ok?


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2014 às 02:58)

Temperatura a baixar em todos os locais, terão certamente neve a cotas abaixo dos 800 metros, talvez mesmo perto dos 600 antes do pós frontal.
Baixou bastante em Bragança no IPB até aos 1,8ºc actuais, Covilhã com 2,9ºc e já cai aguá-neve e a Guarda com 1,3ºc...

Tudo se conjuga para que o incio da manhã seja brilhante


----------



## VitorBaia (3 Fev 2014 às 03:01)

joselamego disse:


> Quais os locais e previsão de cota mínima?obrigado!



Vai ser muito variàvel consoante as zonas. Penso que de uma forma geral pode acumular aos 700m. Nas zonas da fronteira com Espanha, quer a Norte quer a Leste pode acumular mais baixo. Pode nevar momentaneamente mais baixo quando chegarem as grandes nuvens de convecção. Acumulações significativas será acima dos 900m. Mas como lhe digo é uma situação bem complexa e variável.


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2014 às 03:04)

VitorBaia disse:


> Vai ser muito variàvel consoante as zonas. Penso que de uma forma geral pode acumular aos 700m. Nas zonas da fronteira com Espanha, quer a Norte quer a Leste pode acumular mais baixo. Pode nevar momentaneamente mais baixo quando chegarem as grandes nuvens de convecção. Acumulações significativas será acima dos 900m. Mas como lhe digo é uma situação bem complexa e variável.



Sim,a acumular será acima dos 700. Penso que poderá ver-se neve a 600 metros no pós-frontal


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 03:06)

3.6ºC chuva fraca


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2014 às 03:07)

MarioCabral disse:


> Temperatura a baixar em todos os locais, terão certamente neve a cotas abaixo dos 800 metros, talvez mesmo perto dos 600 antes do pós frontal.
> Baixou bastante em Bragança no IPB até aos 1,8ºc actuais, Covilhã com 2,9ºc e já cai aguá-neve e a Guarda com 1,3ºc...
> 
> Tudo se conjuga para que o incio da manhã seja brilhante



Quando chegou a precipitação a Bragança com 3ºC e era praticamente só chuva temi o pior, que fosse tudo por água a baixo, mas entretanto a chuva passou a neve mas isto ainda está muito tremido por aqui, a neve é muito húmida por vezes a chuva parece querer voltar. 

O meu termómetro digital  marca 1.8ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (3 Fev 2014 às 03:14)

A minha janela está assim


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2014 às 03:19)

MSantos disse:


> Quando chegou a precipitação a Bragança com 3ºC e era praticamente só chuva temi o pior, que fosse tudo por água a baixo, mas entretanto a chuva passou a neve mas isto ainda está muito tremido por aqui, a neve é muito húmida por vezes a chuva parece querer voltar.
> 
> O meu termómetro digital  marca 1.8ºC.



Aqui no litoral chove bem e a temperatura baixou quase 1,5ºc desde a meia noite...! talvez não irá ser o sonho que se esperava para essas bandas, a humidade relativa vai subindo e vai ser difícil acumular a cotas de 600 metros, mas mesmo assim terás neve e as serras todas pintadas de branca ao amanhecer...
Que o pós frontal seja generoso!


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 03:23)

Chuva forte 3.5ºC

P.S: A Gralheira já se está a compor


----------



## jonyyy (3 Fev 2014 às 03:30)

Bem, com muita pena minha terei que ir descansar que amanha é dia d trabalho e logo agora que isto ta a melhorar.
Quanto ao ponto da situação, por aqui verdadeira "tempestade", neve forte e vento muito forte, este faz com que o chão esteja "varrido" em alguns sítios e já com 4 ou 5 cm onde junta
Continuação de Boa Noite MeteoLoucos


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2014 às 03:44)

Flocos grandes, agora. Neva com intensidade e já está tudo branco, mesmo aqui na parte mais baixa da cidade. Temperatura de 1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2014 às 03:52)

Neva bem!! 

Começa a acumular por aqui, o meu termómetro digital marca 0.8ºC.


----------



## Stinger (3 Fev 2014 às 03:56)

Fotos ou webcam existe ?


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 03:59)

chuva moderada
3.7ºC


----------



## Paelagius (3 Fev 2014 às 04:12)

Depois de um período de chuva intensa resta agora algum vento a soprar moderadamente. O termómetro digital marca 8.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2014 às 04:28)

Ainda está escuro, mas cá vai uma foto da nevada de hoje.





Continua a nevar com 0,5ºC por agora.


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 04:44)

3.4ºC
Água-neve, mas pouca neve ainda


----------



## Serrano (3 Fev 2014 às 04:57)

0.5ºC no Sarzedo, e neva, e neva... tudo branquinho!


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 05:57)

chuva, chuvinha, chuvona .....
3.7ºC


----------



## jonyyy (3 Fev 2014 às 07:15)

Boas

Bem está qualquer coisa de especial por aqui, camadas de mais de 20 cm onde juntou, e continua a nevar intensamente, acho que não vou poder ir trabalhar.. mais logo ponho fotos


----------



## bartotaveira (3 Fev 2014 às 07:46)

Bom dia.

Por aqui foi uma desilusão, nem um pouco de neve no chão.

Acumulou a partir dos 850m.


----------



## baojoao (3 Fev 2014 às 08:08)

Vendo a webcam de Trancoso, parece que começou a nevar.
Por aqui só chuva e vento e neste momento nem isso.


----------



## baojoao (3 Fev 2014 às 08:21)

Bigorne.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201469429005653&set=gm.564976050264495&type=1&theater


----------



## farp29 (3 Fev 2014 às 08:33)

Mogadouro , Bragança 750m, não ha nada a registar..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2014 às 08:49)

Não desesperem a frente já passou e agora entra o ar frio... a cota vai descer!

Previsão AEMET:



> MUY NUBOSO O CUBIERTO. PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES LOCALMENTE
> MODERADAS, GENERALIZADAS, QUE PODRIAN SER LOCALMENTE PERSISTENTES
> EN EL OESTE, OCASIONALMENTE CON TORMENTA Y GRANIZO. *COTA DE NIEVE
> EN DESCENSO DE 900 A 600 METROS*. TEMPERATURAS MINIMAS EN LIGERO
> ...


----------



## jonaslor (3 Fev 2014 às 08:54)

Bom dia. Neva com grande intensidade em LOriga


----------



## baojoao (3 Fev 2014 às 08:55)

Daqui consigo ver que existiu acumulação no caramulo


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 08:55)

UIIIIII quase neve agora em Viseu.

Tivemos aqui um minuto de precipitação com 75% de neve sem duvida, agora é água-neve 50/50


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 08:58)

75% de neve novamente
1.9ºC

P.S:  Agora parou lol, mas promete


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 09:00)

Vejam ai a acumulação em cima do autocarro na Gralheira (parece que foi ai colocado de propósito para facilitar a leitura)


----------



## baojoao (3 Fev 2014 às 09:01)

Nickname disse:


> 75% de neve novamente
> 1.9ºC
> 
> P.S:  Agora parou lol, mas promete



Então que recomece. Pois se nevar em Viseu também neva em Nelas, pode ser é menos


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 09:06)

Já deu para levar as vistas aquele minutinho, o que a escassez faz  , mesmo que não neve mais já me dou por satisfeito.


----------



## HFSantos (3 Fev 2014 às 09:07)

baojoao disse:


> Daqui consigo ver que existiu acumulação no caramulo



Confirmo, a vertente norte está branca.
Não consegui estimar a cota a partir da qual há acumulação.


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 09:11)

9:11 Volta a precipitação, agora sem neve infelizmente, parece-me.

9:13 Já se vislumbra (pouca)neve outra vez no meio da chuva.

Aqui na zona de Viseu deve estar a cair neve pura a partir dos 650 metros por agora.

9:17 Chuviscos de água-neve apenas. Os carros têm uma pequena camada de gelo no cimo.


----------



## white_wolf (3 Fev 2014 às 09:21)

Nickname disse:


> Volta a precipitação, agora sem neve infelizmente, parece-me.
> 
> 9:13 Já se vislumbra (pouca)neve outra vez no meio da chuva.
> 
> Aqui na zona de Viseu deve estar a cair neve pura a partir dos 650 metros por agora.



Sim sem duvida, em Fornelos - Cinfães, 600 metros de altura, durante toda a noite foi um festival de chuva e vento, após as 7h da manha a ultima chuva que passou, virou de repente a neve, após a uma rajada forte de vento.
As estrada em Cinfães, fonte de um amigo meu, que liga entre castro d aire, estão cortadas sem informação de quando reabrem. 
Poderemos ter neve a baixo dos 600metros basta que o frio não se vá, e que a humidade e que o ponto de orvalho não suba... digo eu


----------



## white_wolf (3 Fev 2014 às 09:22)

A sensação que dá na Gralheira, é a de um nevão a antiga...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (3 Fev 2014 às 09:30)

enormes flocos bem visíveis na webcam da Covilhã: http://www.meteocovilha.com/web.html


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 09:31)

Tudo calmo, não se passa nada.  1.8ºC


----------



## ecobcg (3 Fev 2014 às 09:33)

Na Guarda, hoje de manhã:




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...14902555993.2127582.1348570498&type=1&theater


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2014 às 09:36)

Por Lamego neve misturada com chuva...na serra meadas ,ao lado da cidade...tudo branco


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2014 às 09:38)

Bom dia.

Quando me fui deitar estava a nevar com intensidade e acumulava, acordo à pouco e vejo que a acumulação é quase ZERO, só ficou por cima dos carros e pouco mais, tudo parecia tão bem encaminhado e afinal... 

Cai água-neve com 2.8ºC.


----------



## HFSantos (3 Fev 2014 às 09:41)

Reparem na Webcam de Trancoso!!!!


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Fev 2014 às 09:47)

hugosant disse:


> Reparem na Webcam de Trancoso!!!!



Link: Webcam de Trancoso


----------



## CidadeNeve (3 Fev 2014 às 09:50)

Em Manteigas também se começa a notar nos telhados... E nos montes à volta nem se fala! 

Link: http://weather.no.sapo.pt/webcam.html


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 09:50)

Volta a precipitação, em forma de chuva por agora

9:52
água-neve 50/50
1.5ºC


----------



## ppereira (3 Fev 2014 às 09:52)

Manteigas também já acumula nos telhados.

http://weather.no.sapo.pt/webcam.html

Na Gralheira já é um nevão 

E Bragança?


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 09:53)

água-neve(50% neve), céu muito escuro, vento gélido

Cai muito intensamente agora

9:57 já acalmou, e agora é quase só chuva
1.3ºC após este aguaceiro.

A temperatura tem variado entre o 1.5ºC  e os 2.5ºC nas últimas 3 horas.


----------



## panda (3 Fev 2014 às 09:57)

Bons dias
Chuva e por vezes misturada com neve.
Vento moderado 
Temperatura *3.9ºC* e *86%Hr*
 acumulada *13.2mm*


----------



## sergiosilva (3 Fev 2014 às 10:04)

dlourenco disse:


> Onde há as maiores acumulações será pela zona das minas dos carris mas mesmo assim não são muito frequentes por isso seria pouco viável... Agora apostar mais no turismo sim



A zona das minas já daria para qualquer coisa, até pelo relevo da zona, já menos íngreme. Já para não falar que é quase sempre preveligiada neste tipo de eventos. 
Ainda não fizeram nada desse tipo devido a ser uma zona protegida.


----------



## ppereira (3 Fev 2014 às 10:07)

imagens da Guarda.
Fonte: Radio Altitude (https://www.facebook.com/AltitudeFM.Guarda)


----------



## ppereira (3 Fev 2014 às 10:09)

Mais da Guarda
Fonte: Radio Altitude (https://www.facebook.com/AltitudeFM.Guarda)


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2014 às 10:11)

Belissimas fotos da Guarda.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2014 às 10:13)

recomeça a nevar bem em trancoso com 0,7 ºc


----------



## ppereira (3 Fev 2014 às 10:17)

Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/AltitudeFM.Guarda

esta tem cerca de 15 min. já se pode considerar um nevão


----------



## farp29 (3 Fev 2014 às 10:24)

Mogadouro, Bragança 750m nem um floco !


----------



## ppereira (3 Fev 2014 às 10:30)

farp29 disse:


> Mogadouro, Bragança 750m nem um floco !



Algo estranho. mas é falta de precipitação?

esta imagem é de Aldeia do Bisto, a cerca de 4 km da Guarda e a 850/900m de Altitude. no final da imagem vê-se uma boa acumulação e não deve ter mais de 700/750m de altitude...


----------



## Serrano (3 Fev 2014 às 10:33)

No Sarzedo acumulou 4-5 cms dentro da localidade, nada mau!!!

Aqui vai uma foto cerca das 08:30 horas:


----------



## farp29 (3 Fev 2014 às 10:35)

ppereira disse:


> Algo estranho. mas é falta de precipitação?
> 
> esta imagem é de Aldeia do Bisto, a cerca de 4 km da Guarda e a 850/900m de Altitude. no final da imagem vê-se uma boa acumulação e não deve ter mais de 700/750m de altitude...



Esteve já a 50\50 neve e chuva mas já parou de novo. O chão já se encontra molhado por isso muito dificilmente ira pegar..


----------



## DRC (3 Fev 2014 às 10:37)

No Sabugal (800m) foi um fiasco. A madrugada e manhã foram de sleet e só agora há cerca de meia-hora é que caiu um aguaceiro forte de neve.

Neste momento céu muito nublado mas com boas abertas.


----------



## Talhada (3 Fev 2014 às 10:37)

Em Trancoso neva bem!


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2014 às 10:39)

A24, Bigorne, esta manhã:





@ Nuno Alves

Trancoso, agora mesmo:





Gralheira:





Vila Nova de Paiva, Viseu




@ Município de Vila Nova de Paiva


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2014 às 10:44)

Em Lamego a serra meadas está um espetáculo. tudo branco.... na cidade já caiu água-neve
temperatura de 3 graus


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2014 às 10:47)

Temporal de neve nas Penhas da Saúde às 9h30:

 Vídeo, facebook, de Mancha - Instrutor Snowboard


À mesma hora também nevava em Unhais da Serra, mas com pouca acumulação, que rapidamente derreteu.

Estradas de acesso à Serra da Estrela:







Mais uma da Guarda, logo ao início da manhã:





@ Marta Cairrão

Sarzedo, Covilhã:











@ Eugénio Lopes


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Fev 2014 às 10:49)

Por aqui vê-se que caiu neve no Marão e Alvão... mas nada de extraordinário 
Caem alguns aguaceiros, por vezes o sol aparece e o vento é moderado.


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2014 às 10:50)

Sobre Montalegre:

Noticia do Jornal de Noticias. 



> Queda de neve em Montalegre obrigou ao encerramento de escolas
> Publicado às 09.26
> 
> A queda de neve em Montalegre obrigou, esta segunda-feira, ao encerramento de escolas por não estarem reunidas as condições de segurança para os transportes escolares circularem, informou o comandante dos bombeiros locais.
> ...


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2014 às 10:52)

Uma viagem algo complicada de Bragança para Miranda, esta manhã, mas a paisagem estava bonita. Logo coloco umas fotos.


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2014 às 10:55)

Por aqui apenas água neve e pouca! Fui até Aguiar da Beira e no alto da aldeia de Rãs nevava com alguma intensidade e acumulava mesmo com o piso um pouco molhado, eram sensivelmente 9h30. Vou tentar postar um video mais tarde.


----------



## jonaslor (3 Fev 2014 às 10:55)

Por Loriga. começou a nevar por volta das 8:00 da manha... Algumas fotos
































Continua nevando...


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2014 às 11:08)

Precipitação no interior norte e centro a aguentar-se até ao meio - dia ... depois passagem a regime de aguaceiros, cada vez menos frequentes, e já com abertas. Vento moderado a forte nas terras altas.

*Imagem de satélite às 10h00*





"CopyRight Eumetsat 2014"


----------



## Norther (3 Fev 2014 às 11:17)

André hoje só saias de limpa neves da Torre :-) ou a pé


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Fev 2014 às 11:20)

Depois de uns largos minutos de sol, cai agora um aguaceiro de água-neve.


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2014 às 11:30)

Quando começou a nevar em Rãs (Concelho do Sátão), a 701m de altitude.


----------



## jonyyy (3 Fev 2014 às 11:34)

ppereira disse:


> Algo estranho. mas é falta de precipitação?
> 
> esta imagem é de Aldeia do Bisto, a cerca de 4 km da Guarda e a 850/900m de Altitude. no final da imagem vê-se uma boa acumulação e não deve ter mais de 700/750m de altitude...



Só uma pequena correção, a altitude média da centro de Aldeia do Bispo é de 940, por essa imagem e por esta que vou meter arriscaria que acumulou aos 750 ou 780m porque este vale engana
Vê-se a Cova da Beira e a Gardunha ao fundo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2014 às 11:49)

Bom dia .

Por aqui...foi só água ,até agora 13.0mm,já não chove e faz ,muitas nuvens e sol,com 8.4ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## DRC (3 Fev 2014 às 11:55)

No Sabugal, após um aguaceiro forte de neve, brilha o Sol e o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado. Vê-se muita neve nas serras em redor.


----------



## jonyyy (3 Fev 2014 às 11:55)

Mais umas fotos de a bocado


----------



## PedroNTSantos (3 Fev 2014 às 12:00)

Melhor evento de neve até ao momento deste outono/inverno.

Pela Covilhã, vários aguaceiros de neve ao longo da manhã mas sem acumulação visível na cidade:





Neste momento, este é o postal da Estrela a partir da cidade, já com alguma neve derretida, com acumulação acima dos 900m:





Imagem da encosta da cidade a 1000 m, esta manhã:





Fotos: https://www.facebook.com/meteocovilha


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2014 às 12:02)

Em Bragança foi um fiasco, as acumulações começam por volta dos 730m abaixo disso praticamente não há acumulações, não sei porque é que ainda acredito em entradas de Noroeste,  são quase sempre desilusões.

Por agora céu nublado com abertas, por vezes tivemos uns aguaceiros de neve ao longo da manhã.

Aproveitei a manhã livre e fui ao bairro mais alto da cidade (Vale Churido), acima dos 750m a acumulação começava a ser mais generalizada, as acumulações acima dos 900m devem ser brutais. 

Deixo aqui algumas fotos do meu passeio:

Vale Churido ~750m
















Nesta foto vê-se bem que a acumulação não chegou a toda a cidade





Lameiro do IPB ~680m sem neve.





Este foi o "nevão" possível por aqui, o Inverno ainda não acabou pode ser que ainda haja mais oportunidades.

Ainda pode nevar hoje e talvez nas primeiras horas de amanha mas será difícil acumular infelizmente, mas cá estarmos para fazer o seguimento.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (3 Fev 2014 às 12:15)

Novo aguaceiro de neve pela Covilhã:


----------



## Silknet (3 Fev 2014 às 12:30)

Bom dia a todos! Viseu, para pena minha que adoro neve, não tem sido contemplado, e do muito pouco que percebo parece-me que será muito difícil pois tem de estar reunidos uma serie de fatores que não são fáceis de juntar...
Cá vamos sonhando!


----------



## Mjhb (3 Fev 2014 às 12:33)

Bons dias.

Por Viseu, a temperatura não desceu abaixo dos 4°C, choveu bem chovido toda a madrugada, sem agua-neve ou algo que se lhe pareça. 

Sem querendo desconfiar, mas tenho família perto de Rio de Loba e não viram nada de água-neve ou temperatura baixo dos 3°C, mas o nosso colega de Rio de Loba regista sempre temperatura tão baixas em relação às minhas estações e às do IPMA. Em que zona de Rio de Loba vive?


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2014 às 12:37)

Norther disse:


> André hoje só saias de limpa neves da Torre :-) ou a pé



Eheh! Mais tarde hei-de partilhar algumas fotos.

----------------------------------


Aguaceiro de neve, também em Trancoso:


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2014 às 12:46)

Por aqui está sol e vento. Algum _sleet_ quando cai um ou outro aguaceiro, tem sido assim...como era de esperar


----------



## INFANTE (3 Fev 2014 às 12:47)

Pedro disse:


> Bons dias.
> 
> Por Viseu, a temperatura não desceu abaixo dos 4°C, choveu bem chovido toda a madrugada, sem agua-neve ou algo que se lhe pareça.
> 
> Sem querendo desconfiar, mas tenho família perto de Rio de Loba e não viram nada de água-neve ou temperatura baixo dos 3°C, mas o nosso colega de Rio de Loba regista sempre temperatura tão baixas em relação às minhas estações e às do IPMA. Em que zona de Rio de Loba vive?



Caiu agua neve de madrugada, pelo menos até às 04h00 e não foi assim tão pouca e já hoje por volta das 12h00 caíram uns flocos bem definidos por breves momentos.


----------



## panda (3 Fev 2014 às 13:03)

Sol e nuvens
Temperatura *7.3ºC* e *72%Hr*
P 1009 hpa
 acumulada *15.5mm*


----------



## bigfire (3 Fev 2014 às 13:03)

Aguaceiro de neve neste momento com 6ºC


----------



## farp29 (3 Fev 2014 às 13:04)

neve em forca agora em Mogadouro, Bragança (750m)


----------



## bigfire (3 Fev 2014 às 13:08)

Trovoada, granizo, e alguns flocos de neve pelo meio, é assim neste momento por aqui.


----------



## Royal Village (3 Fev 2014 às 13:10)

bigfire disse:


> Trovoada, granizo, e alguns flocos de neve pelo meio, é assim neste momento por aqui.



Confirmo, foram alguns minutos mas já só chove por aqui.


----------



## Scuderia (3 Fev 2014 às 13:11)

Montalegre


----------



## Hermano1x (3 Fev 2014 às 13:12)

Neve com chuva


----------



## bigfire (3 Fev 2014 às 13:13)

Royal Village disse:


> Confirmo, foram alguns minutos mas já só chove por aqui.



Mas já se vê o sol, nas serras deve tar um grande nevão


----------



## jonaslor (3 Fev 2014 às 13:23)

Loriga ao acordar..


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2014 às 13:29)

Neva com 4° !!!


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2014 às 13:31)

Há pouco postei a foto, agora fica o link para o video:




De momento *7,6ºC* e sol aqui por Pindo!


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Fev 2014 às 13:33)

boas

por aqui a madrugada e manhã marcada por aguaceiros por vezes fortes. com algum granizo da parte da manhã. vento moderado durante os aguaceiros . devem estar uns 10.C


----------



## invent (3 Fev 2014 às 13:40)

Nickname disse:


> UIIIIII quase neve agora em Viseu.
> 
> Tivemos aqui um minuto de precipitação com 75% de neve sem duvida, agora é água-neve 50/50



Também apanhei esse momento, exactamente a essa hora, tavam 3,5°C, ia na zona industrial de Coimbrões a caminho de Viseu.


----------



## INFANTE (3 Fev 2014 às 13:47)

O Caramulo ainda vai mantendo alguma acumulação nos pontos mais altos!


----------



## rodri (3 Fev 2014 às 14:00)

Aí vem ela !!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2014 às 14:05)

Boas ,nuvens e sol,vento mais fraco neste momento de NW,com 9.8ºC 54%HR.


----------



## Silknet (3 Fev 2014 às 14:06)

rodri disse:


> Aí vem ela !!!!!!!!



Onde?


----------



## salgado (3 Fev 2014 às 14:07)

Aquela mancha nublosa que está agora a entrar (sat24) não trás precipitação?


----------



## rodri (3 Fev 2014 às 14:10)

salgado disse:


> Aquela mancha nublosa que está agora a entrar (sat24) não trás precipitação?



É isso que estou para ver, já aqui chegou


----------



## Hermano1x (3 Fev 2014 às 14:16)

E assim esta a serra do alvão vou la hoje a tarde dar uma voltinha


----------



## Royal Village (3 Fev 2014 às 14:22)

Hermano1x disse:


> E assim esta a serra do alvão vou la hoje a tarde dar uma voltinha



Vem aí mais uma descarga... vamos lá ver se traz algo mais.


----------



## jpmartins (3 Fev 2014 às 14:28)

Esta manhã estive em Bigorne (A24) a 950m e consolei-me.
O manto branco era incrível e nevava com bastante intensidade.
Logo coloco as fotos desta aventura.


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (3 Fev 2014 às 14:30)

Boas, 
montalegre acordou com o maior nevao deste inverno, excelentes acumulacoes a 950, 1000m de altitude... cont a nevar.. intercalada com algumas abertas sol, temp 1°.l.
facebook/meteomontalegre


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Fev 2014 às 14:32)

De volta água-neve...


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2014 às 14:46)

Chuva puxada a vento, temperatura desce sempre que cai um aguaceiro: *7,5ºC*


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Fev 2014 às 14:59)

De volta água-neve e... trovoada. Ficou bastante escuro. Vamos lá ver o que vem aí.


----------



## ppereira (3 Fev 2014 às 15:01)

Bem... temos alertas amarelo e laranja para neve a partir das 13h00 para cotas acima dos 600-800m 
vamos ver o que isto vai dar... pena Montalegre não ter uma webcam para se ir acompanhando


----------



## rodri (3 Fev 2014 às 15:04)

Último aguaceiro foi de neve em Viseu. Aproxima se mais uma mancha cinzenta.


----------



## PedroAfonso (3 Fev 2014 às 15:06)

A neve intensa na serra da estrela está a impedir a circulação em todas as estradas. 

Aqui entre nós mais vale fecharem as estradas de Novembro a Abril.


----------



## INFANTE (3 Fev 2014 às 15:11)

Chuva e granizo...


----------



## Silknet (3 Fev 2014 às 15:12)

rodri disse:


> Último aguaceiro foi de neve em Viseu. Aproxima se mais uma mancha cinzenta.



Caro Rodri se não é indiscrição em que zona de Viseu mora?

Moro perto do Recheio em Rio de Loba mas não me apercebi de nada.


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2014 às 15:13)

Por lamego sempre água neve e por vezes um aguaceiro de neve....na serra à volta cidade tudo branco


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2014 às 15:13)

INFANTE disse:


> Chuva e granizo...



Deverá chegar aqui dentro de instantes...


----------



## INFANTE (3 Fev 2014 às 15:14)

Foi breve


----------



## rodri (3 Fev 2014 às 15:18)

Não foi granizo. Na altura que vi estava em rio de loba ao pé da sessiportas empresa de portões.


----------



## pimigas (3 Fev 2014 às 15:23)

Fiz Amarante - Vila Real pelo ip4. Nevava no Alto de Espinho e depois agua neve até à Campeã. Dai para baixo só chuva e pouca.


----------



## vitamos (3 Fev 2014 às 15:36)

rodri disse:


> Não foi granizo. Na altura que vi estava em rio de loba ao pé da sessiportas empresa de portões.



Face à cota de neve actual e a essa altitude parece-me improvável (contudo não impossível) ser neve pura. Não terá sido um aguaceiro de sleet?

Já agora nunca é demais recmendar a todos a visualização deste tópico: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprend...e-sleet-graupel-granizo-saraiva-etc-4092.html

Por vezes a distinção de hidrometeoros não é fácil e as confusões acontecem naturalmente, é algo normal


----------



## jonyyy (3 Fev 2014 às 15:38)

À momentos, Graupel com força por aqui com 1ºC..


----------



## xtremebierzo (3 Fev 2014 às 15:45)

PedroAfonso disse:


> A neve intensa na serra da estrela está a impedir a circulação em todas as estradas.
> 
> Aqui entre nós mais vale fecharem as estradas de Novembro a Abril.



POr que sempre estan pechadas esas estradas??  Tanta neve??

Por aqui agora mesmo nevando intensamente

A ratos branquea pero o parar descongelase todo


----------



## Norther (3 Fev 2014 às 15:56)

xtremebierzo disse:


> POr que sempre estan pechadas esas estradas??  Tanta neve??
> 
> Por aqui agora mesmo nevando
> 
> A ratos branquea pero o parar descongelase todo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2014 às 16:00)

Este ano de facto está dificil aquele nevão geral que agradasse a todos... Na minha terra continua a nevar, mas não é aquele nevão...


----------



## miguelgjm (3 Fev 2014 às 16:04)

rodri disse:


> Não foi granizo. Na altura que vi estava em rio de loba ao pé da sessiportas empresa de portões.



Desculpa duvidar um pouco das tuas observações, mas acho muito improvável. É que encontro-me a reportar de castro-daire a cerca de 650 metros e até agora só caiu água neve, sem no entanto serem definidos os flocos sequer.


----------



## bigfire (3 Fev 2014 às 16:04)

Vim agora do Alto de Espinho, continua a cair neve, com vento por vezes forte, caio um aguaceiro de granizo, que deixou algumas zonas brancas, pelo menos a 650/700 metros.


----------



## diogortrick (3 Fev 2014 às 16:11)

Aqui na Guarda continua a cair mas em pouca quantidade.


----------



## Dematos (3 Fev 2014 às 16:12)

Acredito que muitas vezes fecham os acessos a Serra da Estrela para evitar acidentes com turistas ou curiosos! Muita gente desconhece os perigos da serra e tem comportamentos que poem em risco as suas vidas e a dos outros!


----------



## vitamos (3 Fev 2014 às 16:19)

Dematos disse:


> Acredito que muitas vezes fecham os acessos a Serra da Estrela para evitar acidentes com turistas ou curiosos! Muita gente desconhece os perigos da serra e tem comportamentos que poem em risco as suas vidas e a dos outros!



Numa situação de precipitação sob a forma de neve a cotas tão baixas (tendo em conta a serra claro) é totalmente impossível garantir a limpeza da estrada ao ponto de a abrir à circulação. Tendo em conta as previsões os acessos até deverão abrir brevemente, mas nos acessos à torre (a partir das Penhas e da Lagoa Comprida) duvido que tal aconteça nas próximas (largas) horas...


----------



## baojoao (3 Fev 2014 às 16:23)

rodri disse:


> Não foi granizo. Na altura que vi estava em rio de loba ao pé da sessiportas empresa de portões.



Aqui aconteceu algo semelhante, por volta das 12:45. Por muito que tentasse não cheguei a perceber bem o que era.


----------



## xtremebierzo (3 Fev 2014 às 16:24)

Dematos disse:


> Acredito que muitas vezes fecham os acessos a Serra da Estrela para evitar acidentes com turistas ou curiosos! Muita gente desconhece os perigos da serra e tem comportamentos que poem em risco as suas vidas e a dos outros!



Imaxino que será por eso, por que aqui para cortar o acceso de unha carretera ten que ser moi gorda a nevada, fai anos era posible pero oxe en dia ca gran cantidad de limpaneves que existe sobre todo na red de carreteras do estado e moi dificil, salvo nos puertos a mais de 1600 metros de altitude


----------



## INFANTE (3 Fev 2014 às 16:27)

Acabei de comprar um termómetro digital...neste momento indica 7.1ºc. Alguém em Viseu me pode confirmar que temperatura têm?


----------



## james (3 Fev 2014 às 16:29)

xtremebierzo disse:


> Imaxino que será por eso, por que aqui para cortar o acceso de unha carretera ten que ser moi gorda a nevada, fai anos era posible pero oxe en dia ca gran cantidad de limpaneves que existe sobre todo na red de carreteras do estado e moi dificil, salvo nos puertos a mais de 1600 metros de altitude



Eu penso que tambem cortam os acessos a serra da estrela por causa de as pessoas irem para la mais em lazer e nao em trabalho . 

Na A24 , por exemplo , no Alvao ha muitas vezes grandes nevoes e a estrada quase nunca fecha , ha limpa - neves sempre a trabalhar .


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2014 às 16:31)

Boa tarde. Aqui na cova ou forno de Tondela como disse o Nickname a mínima não passou de 5.5ºC, e posso assegurar que embora a neve no Caramulo se tenha mantido até mais tarde, não significou mais queda de neve, a acumulação andava maioritariamente a partir dos 900m, nalguns ponto devia andar pelos 850m. 

Nada de especial, de facto enquanto a cota de neve não descer aos 300m eu posso esquecer, coisa que parece estar complicada de acontecer neste Fevereiro, e neste Inverno. 

A madrugada foi de chuva moderada a forte e a temperatura não descolava dos 6.8. Caiu um aguaceiro com bastante granizo pelas 10:20h e depois disso ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos, o resto da manhã foi de abertas até sensivelmente agora.

Aguaceiros fracos e 8.1ºC.


----------



## INFANTE (3 Fev 2014 às 16:33)

Neva com grande intensidade na Sra. da Lapa


----------



## bigfire (3 Fev 2014 às 16:34)

Aqui ficam umas fotos, foi pena estar vento forte que me impediram de fazer a caminhada que estava programada, ainda assim valeu a pena passar por lá


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Fev 2014 às 16:34)

Regressa mais um aguaceiro de água-neve... será que esta-cidade-que-deveria-ter-mais-400m-de-altitude vai ver algo de jeito durante a noite?


----------



## ppereira (3 Fev 2014 às 16:35)

james disse:


> Eu penso que tambem cortam os acessos a serra da estrela por causa de as pessoas irem para la mais em lazer e nao em trabalho .
> 
> Na A24 , por exemplo , no Alvao ha muitas vezes grandes nevoes e a estrada quase nunca fecha , ha limpa - neves sempre a trabalhar .



O problema da Serra da Estrela não é a falta de limpa-neves nem pelo motivo que as pessoas circulam nas estradas. É pela tipologia das estradas (estreitas, com curvas apertadas e com inclinações acentuadas), pela quantidade de neve que cai (principalmente a partir dos 1600m de altitude) e pelo vento que se faz sentir que arrasta a neve das encostas novamente para as estradas. pode passar um limpa-neves que logo depois a estrada fica coberta de neve que é levada pelo vento.
A A24 é uma auto-estrada e por isso tem outras condições para os limpa-neves trabalharem.


----------



## bigfire (3 Fev 2014 às 16:36)

VILA REAL disse:


> Regressa mais um aguaceiro de água-neve... será que esta-cidade-que-deveria-ter-mais-400m-de-altitude vai ver algo de jeito durante a noite?



Dúvido, a cota, pelo que está nos meteogramas, vais subir


----------



## jonaslor (3 Fev 2014 às 16:41)

Loriga:


----------



## bigfire (3 Fev 2014 às 16:51)

Pessoal de Vila Real, alguém já reparou na run 12, para o dia 11, seria neve a partir dos 700 metros com 45.5 de precipitação!!!!! Seria o nevão do século


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2014 às 16:58)

Continuam os aguaceiros fracos e 7.6ºC depois de já ter batido em 7.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Fev 2014 às 17:07)

Boas tardes.

Tendo estado até agora na cidade, não me apercebi de nenhum floco, água-neve ou parecido. Se calhar ela anda a evitar-me... 
De volta a casa, mínima de 4,7ºC e máxima de 7,6ºC, com 25,5mm.

De momento, tem chovido bem, e o céu está nublado. O vento é fraco mas frio, pois claro. 

Atual 5,5ºC.

__________________________
Tenho relato de familiares em Penedono, que me dizem que neva bem desde madrugada, como seria de esperar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2014 às 17:09)

Pedro disse:


> Boas tardes.
> 
> Tendo estado até agora na cidade, não me apercebi de nenhum floco, água-neve ou parecido. Se calhar ela anda a evitar-me...
> De volat a casa, mínima de 4,7ºC e máxima de 7,6ºC, com 25,5mm.
> ...



É mas isso da neve pelos vistos foi real, tenho uns amigos que apanharam neve na zona do Continente na cidade de Viseu.

7.3ºC


----------



## Dematos (3 Fev 2014 às 17:20)

Caiu agora o segundo aguaceiro da tarde!
 A norte bem escurinho a caminho de Castelo Branco!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2014 às 17:24)

Mais aguaceiros em aproximação. 7.1ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Fev 2014 às 17:29)

Um dia bem fresco também por aqui, com uma mínima de *4.5ºC* às 08:28 e uma máxima de *10.7ºC* às 13:58.

Tem havido alguns aguaceiros durante o dia, por vezes com granizo.

Neste momento a temperatura já se encontra em descida, estando nos *6.7ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2014 às 17:31)

Dematos disse:


> Caiu agora o segundo aguaceiro da tarde!
> A norte bem escurinho a caminho de Castelo Branco!!



É verdade!...muito escuro a WNW e parece vir a ter comigo ,o vento aumentar e a temperatura a descer,com 8.7ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2014 às 17:32)

Aguaceiros por vezes moderados, 6.9ºC.


----------



## Johnny (3 Fev 2014 às 17:37)

Tenho de discordar... vou frequentemente à Suiça e conduzo em estradas de montanha de acesso a estâncias de ski, bem mais estreitas e íngremes que a nossa, e n vejo, NUNCA, estradas fechadas...




ppereira disse:


> O problema da Serra da Estrela não é a falta de limpa-neves nem pelo motivo que as pessoas circulam nas estradas. É pela tipologia das estradas (estreitas, com curvas apertadas e com inclinações acentuadas), pela quantidade de neve que cai (principalmente a partir dos 1600m de altitude) e pelo vento que se faz sentir que arrasta a neve das encostas novamente para as estradas. pode passar um limpa-neves que logo depois a estrada fica coberta de neve que é levada pelo vento.
> A A24 é uma auto-estrada e por isso tem outras condições para os limpa-neves trabalharem.


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Fev 2014 às 17:37)

Disseram-me que em Vila Pouca de Aguiar nevava bem por volta das 16:30/16:45.
Por aqui chove com 4º


----------



## Hermano1x (3 Fev 2014 às 17:46)

Royal Village disse:


> Vem aí mais uma descarga... vamos lá ver se traz algo mais.



Essa descarga trouxe muita neve por que cheguei a aldeia de Muas não subi mais a estrada estava coberta de neve nao arrisquei


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2014 às 17:46)

Os aguaceiros já são fracos e só baixaram a temperatura aos 6.7ºC


----------



## Hermano1x (3 Fev 2014 às 17:48)

Estao 3ºc aqui em vila real e chove


----------



## INFANTE (3 Fev 2014 às 17:49)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Os aguaceiros já são fracos e só baixaram a temperatura aos 6.7ºC



Com a chegada desta precipitação aqui também baixou para os 5º


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2014 às 17:50)

Em lamego tb  3 e chuva fria.durante o dia caiu água-neve


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2014 às 17:55)

Johnny disse:


> Tenho de discordar... vou frequentemente à Suiça e conduzo em estradas de montanha de acesso a estâncias de ski, bem mais estreitas e íngremes que a nossa, e n vejo, NUNCA, estradas fechadas...



Mas não são estradas, sujeitas a ventos médios superiores a 80km/h. 
Atenção: velocidade do vento médio.

Estive no planalto este fim-de-semana. É incrível constatar que sem nevar, a estrada se cobre de neve (arrastada) em poucos segundos. 
São como dunas de areia que se atravessam na estrada.
Andar a pé torna-se impossível.

E no dia de Sábado o vento médio aos 850hPa só andava na casa dos 60km/h.
Não consigo imaginar quando o vento médio aos 850hPa ultrapassa os 100km/h.


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2014 às 17:59)

Hoje pelas 16h00, perto de Ferreira de Aves, Sátão a 830m (google earth), com o sensor auriol a marcar *4.0ºC*(podia ter registado isso também mas nem me lembrei)

Video:
De volta a casa...aqui chove e *5,8ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2014 às 18:00)

Boas,já pinga com alguma intensidade,com 7.8ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2014 às 18:10)

Os aguaceiros fracos continuam. 6.3ºC

Se o gradiente térmico não me enganar no Caramulinho deve estar cerca de 1.7ºC.


----------



## ppereira (3 Fev 2014 às 18:23)

AnDré disse:


> Mas não são estradas, sujeitas a ventos médios superiores a 80km/h.
> Atenção: velocidade do vento médio.
> 
> Estive no planalto este fim-de-semana. É incrível constatar que sem nevar, a estrada se cobre de neve (arrastada) em poucos segundos.
> ...



Exactamente, as estradas para a Torre são muito expostas ao vento.
muito provavelmente as estradas que se fala na Suiça são em vales ou são protegidas por árvores, menos expostas ao vento.

Conheço muitas estâncias de ski (Espanha e Andorra) e nenhuma tem as condições da Serra da Estrela.

E depois, claro está, os nossos meios de limpeza são diferentes desses países. O centro de limpeza das Penhas da Saúde tem, salvo erro 5 limpa-neves, e alguns deles já não são, propriamente, recentes...


----------



## invent (3 Fev 2014 às 18:29)

jotackosta disse:


> Hoje pelas 16h00, perto de Ferreira de Aves, Sátão a 830m (google earth), com o sensor auriol a marcar *4.0ºC*(podia ter registado isso também mas nem me lembrei)
> De volta a casa...aqui chove e *5,8ºC*.



lol, hoje estive mesmo para ir para esses lados ver a neve, ontem até estive a ver as coordenadas/altitudes etc, infelizmente não tive oportunidade, a minha ideia era ir mais ou menos para o seguinte *local*40.834463,-7.664001 , já que era a zona mais perto e com boas cotas para ver neve (~825 m), foi pena.
Tivestes uns bons registos.


----------



## cm3pt (3 Fev 2014 às 18:36)

Bem aqui uma foto em que tento apanhar neve  foi tirada a noite ja meio escuro na direcção da S Alvao.


----------



## cm3pt (3 Fev 2014 às 18:38)

Esta foi tirada mais cedo ai ao meio dia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2014 às 18:40)

Boas,foi pouca chuva,ainda fez correr na estrada,agora alguns pingos e o céu muito nublado,com 6.3ºC 85%HR e o vento perdeu força .

Dados de hoje 4.6ºC / 10.6ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2014 às 18:41)

invent disse:


> lol, hoje estive mesmo para ir para esses lados ver a neve, ontem até estive a ver as coordenadas/altitudes etc, infelizmente não tive oportunidade, a minha ideia era ir mais ou menos para o seguinte *local*40.834463,-7.664001 , já que era a zona mais perto e com boas cotas para ver neve (~825 m), foi pena.
> Tivestes uns bons registos.



Os registos foram conseguidos 1 km depois desse local em direcção a Lamas
Foi ver que estavam as nuvens bem escuras e ir até lá e ter a sorte de apanhar o aguaceiro 
Pelas Rãs, de manhã, também estava assim! Se tiveres oportunidade, vai à noite, ou agora


----------



## DRC (3 Fev 2014 às 18:44)

Acaba de cair um aguaceiro fraco de neve no Sabugal.
Temperatura nos 2/3ºC e humidade nos 86%.


----------



## cm3pt (3 Fev 2014 às 18:44)

invent disse:


> lol, hoje estive mesmo para ir para esses lados ver a neve, ontem até estive a ver as coordenadas/altitudes etc, infelizmente não tive oportunidade, a minha ideia era ir mais ou menos para o seguinte *local*40.834463,-7.664001 , já que era a zona mais perto e com boas cotas para ver neve (~825 m), foi pena.
> Tivestes uns bons registos.





Como ajuda ca vai mapa (Google Maps, visao 3D):


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Fev 2014 às 18:47)

Alguém sabe se já nevou no Caramulo hoje?
Porque pelas imagens de radar, parece-me que neste momento as células vão acertar em cheio na serra e quase de certeza que pode nevar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2014 às 18:50)

Miguel96 disse:


> Alguém sabe se já nevou no Caramulo hoje?
> Porque pelas imagens de radar, parece-me que neste momento as células vão acertar em cheio na serra e quase de certeza que pode nevar.



Já nevou sim senhor. E acho que ainda vai nevar.

Mas ao fim da tarde já muita neve tinha derretido.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2014 às 18:52)

Aguaceiros e 6.1ºC


----------



## salgado (3 Fev 2014 às 19:07)

A precipitação não está a passar da Serra da Estrela para Este!


----------



## panda (3 Fev 2014 às 19:09)

Temperatura actual *4.8ºC* e *89%Hr*
P 1013 hpa
 acumulada *16mm*
Encosta da Covilha esta bonita 
A neve também chegou ao Casal da Serra, Tortosendo. Com acumulação a partir dos 700 e tal Metros.
A Gardunha  também com neve


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2014 às 19:10)

Aguaceiros e pequena subida 6.2ºC.


----------



## Hermano1x (3 Fev 2014 às 19:10)

Cheguei agora da serra do alvão de novo a partir da aldeia de muas ja tem uma boa camada de neve pelo menos 5 cm de neve ja tinha e continuava a nevar


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2014 às 19:19)

Trovoada sobre o Caramulo

Aguaceiros moderados, algo me diz que o frio em altura já não é assim tanto, numa situação normal com esta chuva a temperatura já tinha caído.


----------



## Hermano1x (3 Fev 2014 às 19:19)

Tirada a pouco


----------



## diogortrick (3 Fev 2014 às 19:21)

Na Guarda volta a nevar com intensidade.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2014 às 19:23)

Aguaceiros fortes e o termómetro nem uma nem duas

6.2ºC


Entretanto parece que foi só um raio perdido que iluminou o Caramulo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2014 às 19:41)

A temperatura lá acabou por descer, mas não grande coisa.

6ºC e continua a chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2014 às 19:49)

Deixo aqui algumas fotos da minha viagem para Miranda, esta manhã.
Tiradas de telemóvel e de dentro do carro.


----------



## xtremebierzo (3 Fev 2014 às 19:53)

uNhas fotos da fariñada de neve que caeu a tarde


















1ºC  Agora mesmo e totalmente cuberto


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2014 às 19:56)

Bom desta forma e como a temperatura não se colocou na casa dos 5ºC e continua sim nos 6ºC, penso que as hipóteses de acumulação no Caramulo estão afastadas


----------



## Fil (3 Fev 2014 às 19:57)

Uma foto que tirei antes de me deitar:





Pelos vistos abaixo dos 700 não acumulou grande coisa.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2014 às 20:08)

Chuva fraca e 5.7ºC, se chegasse aos 5.3ºC certamente nevaria bem no Caramulo.

Só espero que esta descida não seja indício de céu limpo, por enquanto está muito nublado.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Fev 2014 às 20:11)

tarde de aguaceiros moderados, acompanhados de vento moderado. houve algumas abertas, em que o sol até era quentinho. 
atualmente chove, vento fraco e sigo com 6.7ºC  

extremos: 6.1ºC minima  \  13.0ºC maxima


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Fev 2014 às 20:14)

em Gouveia, nevou mas não houve acumulação significativa. apenas no alto de Gouveia acumulou, mais o menos 650 a 700m


----------



## Cheiroso (3 Fev 2014 às 20:21)

Após uma volta por terras barrosãs (Serra do Larouco e Montalegre), aqui ficam alguns registos obtidos durante a tarde. Muita neve, belas paisagens. Um nota para as estradas dos concelho. Impecáveis! É incrível como o município está muito bem preparado para estas situações. Um exemplo para outros organismos/ entidades.


Assim vale  pena visitar a região nestes dias.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2014 às 20:26)

Chuviscos e 5.5ºC.


----------



## Royal Village (3 Fev 2014 às 20:27)

bigfire disse:


> Pessoal de Vila Real, alguém já reparou na run 12, para o dia 11, seria neve a partir dos 700 metros com 45.5 de precipitação!!!!! Seria o nevão do século



A ser verdade as serras aqui à volta acumulariam uns 50cm de neve.
Mas vamos lá ver como isto corre, até lá não vai faltar chuva e frio, pode ser que ainda consigamos ver algo de jeito pela cidade.

Por enquanto  ... com força...


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2014 às 20:41)

Royal Village disse:


> A ser verdade as serras aqui à volta acumulariam uns 50cm de neve.
> Mas vamos lá ver como isto corre, até lá não vai faltar chuva e frio, pode ser que ainda consigamos ver algo de jeito pela cidade.
> 
> Por enquanto  ... com força...



Royal qual a temperatura atual?Em Lamego chuva e 3 graus


----------



## xtremebierzo (3 Fev 2014 às 20:42)

Leva un rato nevando intensamente e xa empeza a estar todo branco, esperemos que non pare para que aumente a capa


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2014 às 20:45)

Fil disse:


> Uma foto que tirei antes de me deitar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois não, no teu bairro estava bonito hoje de manhã apesar de não haver grandes acumulados, mas no resto da cidade as parcas acumulações não aguentaram até ao início da manhã... Fica para uma próxima 

Por agora o meu termómetro digital marca 3.4ºC, na ESA-IPB 3.2ºC.


----------



## Geo21 (3 Fev 2014 às 20:50)

Gralheira de volta....brutal acumulação!


----------



## xtremebierzo (3 Fev 2014 às 20:52)

0.6ºC Aumenta a intensidade da nevada xa esta branco completamente e incluso no asfalto


----------



## invent (3 Fev 2014 às 20:53)

Geo21 disse:


> Gralheira de volta....brutal acumulação!



Mesmo, neste momento.


----------



## Hermano1x (3 Fev 2014 às 20:55)

chove chove chove sigo com 3ºc na serra deve estar um nevão


----------



## xtremebierzo (3 Fev 2014 às 21:05)

Xa escoito ise doce som da limpaneves contra o asfalto, que me lembra as boas nevadas de istes anos.


----------



## Royal Village (3 Fev 2014 às 21:05)

joselamego disse:


> Royal qual a temperatura atual?Em Lamego chuva e 3 graus



Também 3ºC. Já choveu mais, agora acalmou um pouco.


----------



## Talhada (3 Fev 2014 às 21:08)

Algumas fotos da Aldeia da Talhada (Serra de Montemuro) Isto de manhã porque agora estará bem mais!


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2014 às 21:10)

Geo21 disse:


> Gralheira de volta....brutal acumulação!



Wow!!

E o que neva!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2014 às 21:19)

Boas ,por aqui já houve tantos aguaceiros e a agora vai pingando ,vai nos 14.0mm,com 5.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Royal Village (3 Fev 2014 às 21:21)

Serra do Marão e Alvão por volta das 14 horas, fotos tiradas a partir de Vila Real na altura em que caiu água-neve.


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2014 às 21:31)

Será que neva com 2?está previsto temperatura de 2 em lamego e vila real esta noite.....


----------



## rodri (3 Fev 2014 às 21:40)

Aqui estão 2,6 e cai água-chuva lol


----------



## INFANTE (3 Fev 2014 às 21:41)

rodri disse:


> Aqui estão 2,6 e cai água-chuva lol



Estás onde?!


----------



## Royal Village (3 Fev 2014 às 21:44)

joselamego disse:


> Será que neva com 2?está previsto temperatura de 2 em lamego e vila real esta noite.....



Segundo o GFS a temperatura baixa um pouco até à meia noite, e a quantidade de precipitação vai aumentar. Mas se chegar aos 2ºC ao menos água-neve deve aparecer para lavar a vista...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2014 às 21:50)

Não se entusiasmem muito... a verdade é que a partir da meia noite o ar frio quer a 850hpa quer a 500hpa vai começar a ceder e a cota a disparar... O ar frio à superficie por si só não garante nada!

O evento está a dar as últimas! E ainda não foi desta! Tá visto que 2013/14 não é ano de neve a cotas baixas! Já a cotas altas está a ser fenomenal!


----------



## Hermano1x (3 Fev 2014 às 21:56)

chuva com neve com 2.5ºc


----------



## DRC (3 Fev 2014 às 21:59)

No Sabugal estão 1.9ºC e 85% de humidade.
EDIT 22:05 - Cai água-neve.


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2014 às 22:04)

Lamego chuva com neve...2,6.C


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2014 às 22:05)

É muito complicado esperar neve a cotas baixas com entradas atlânticas. Se repararem, desde que começou este padrão, segunda quinzena de Dezembro, os valores de temperatura têm apresentado, quase sempre, anomalia positiva. E mesmo estes episódios de neve não se têm caracterizado por valores de temperatura particularmente baixos, daí as acumulações, quase sempre, a cotas superiores a 800-900m.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2014 às 22:08)

Dan disse:


> É muito complicado esperar neve a cotas baixas com entradas atlânticas. Se repararem, desde que começou este padrão, segunda quinzena de Dezembro, os valores de temperatura têm apresentado, quase sempre, anomalia positiva. E mesmo estes episódios de neve não se têm caracterizado por valores de temperatura particularmente baixos, daí as acumulações, quase sempre, a cotas superiores a 800-900m.



Vamos ver se na quinta há mais sorte! A cota volta a baixar aos 600m com bastante precipitação... A ver vamos...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2014 às 22:10)

Por aí em Bragança Dan? Agua neve em Lamego e Vila Real e por aí nada?


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Fev 2014 às 22:12)

A aldeia da Gralheira na Serra de Montemuro está deslumbrante com uma bela camada de neve, eu acho que esta aldeia merece a abertura de uma pista de esqui.
Ainda bem que a imagem webcam voltou.


----------



## camaria (3 Fev 2014 às 22:12)

Neva com grande intensidade em alguns locais de Baião..(Loivos do Monte, Quintela, Gestaçô..), que estão a uma altitude de 600 m.


----------



## Hermano1x (3 Fev 2014 às 22:15)

Sigo com 2.3ºc a temperatura tem vindo a descer!
No final do evento é que ela se lembra de descer xD, com diz o nosso colega Dan as entradas do atlântico e muito difícil ter neve a cotas baixas!
So espero que a subida da temperatura e a chuva que vai cair durante a noite não derreta a neve da serra que amanha ainda gostava de la dar um saltinho!


----------



## Talhada (3 Fev 2014 às 22:15)

Na gralheira o cenário é lindissimo por causa daquela luz de fundo


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2014 às 22:15)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Por aí em Bragança Dan? Agua neve em Lamego e Vila Real e por aí nada?



Não sou o Dan, mas também posso responder , a precipitação deve estar a chegar aqui, por agora estão a cair o que me parecem ser uns micro-flocos. 

O meu termómetro digital marca 3.3ºC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2014 às 22:17)

que pena amanha não esta um rico dia de sol!
era engraçado ver a imagem de satélite e a paisagem!! 
eu imagino como deve estar nas antenas n alto do marão..


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2014 às 22:22)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Por aí em Bragança Dan? Agua neve em Lamego e Vila Real e por aí nada?



Céu nublado, mas não precipita, por enquanto.


----------



## Hermano1x (3 Fev 2014 às 22:27)

vou a serra ver como sigo com 2.5ºc


----------



## Norther (3 Fev 2014 às 22:29)

por aqui chove e a temperatura ronda 3ºC

Uma bela foto da Guarda 






Trancoso 






e em relação aos acessos a Torre digo-vos que é extremamente difícil mantelos abertos


----------



## rodri (3 Fev 2014 às 22:29)

O que não caiu até agora já não cai!


----------



## Royal Village (3 Fev 2014 às 22:32)

Água neve mais sólida, nota-se volume maior e a cair mais devagar...


----------



## INFANTE (3 Fev 2014 às 22:33)

Sigo com 4,0º! Gostava de saber que temperaturas o pessoal de Viseu está a receber para confirmar a fiabilidade do meu termómetro!


----------



## DRC (3 Fev 2014 às 22:34)

Neva bastante pelo Sabugal, uma neve miudinha.


----------



## rodri (3 Fev 2014 às 22:35)

Só tenho do meu carro infante. 3.0


----------



## rodri (3 Fev 2014 às 22:37)

Fui há 1 hora e meia ao aeródromo que julgo estar entre os 600/700 M e caia algo parecido com gelo. O carro marcava 1,5


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2014 às 22:38)

Hoje e até há pouco na zona do Sátão, água-neve só vislumbrei acima dos 600/700 metros e coisa pouca. Neve a sério só mesmo chegando aos 800 metros e com pouquíssima acumulação apesar de cair forte. Alguém sabe como estão as coisas por Vila Nova de Paiva?


----------



## xtremebierzo (3 Fev 2014 às 22:40)

Agora mesmo *0.4ºC* O problema e que ahora non cae nada e asi leva un rato 

Totalmente cuberto


----------



## jotackosta (3 Fev 2014 às 22:49)

Por aqui sigo com *5.0ºC* e céu muito nublado. A estação avisa aumento da pressão atmosférica.


----------



## panda (3 Fev 2014 às 22:57)

Chuva e vento fraco
Temperatura *3.1ºC* e *95%Hr*
 acumulada *21.0mm*
wind chill 2ºC
P 1013 hpa


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2014 às 23:04)

Chuviscos e 5.9, depois de já ter estado nos 5.5ºC, talvez tenha nevado qualquer coisa no Caramulo.


Quanto a cotas baixas de neve, nunca vi tal ano... Nem uma única previsão de 400m (pelo menos), cenários iguais a este ano só quando o Inverno é muito seco, caso contrário tem havido sempre cotas baixas, isto nos últimos 4/5 Invernos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2014 às 23:21)

Volta a nevar imenso na Gralheira! Que bela terra! :P


----------



## rodri (3 Fev 2014 às 23:21)

isto da "cambada da zona" anda a alterar o clima todo :P


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (3 Fev 2014 às 23:23)

Vou amanhã até à Gralheira, espero que a chuva não lave aquilo tudo durante a noite. Se tal não acontecer irei postar fotos lindíssimas aqui de certeza


----------



## bartotaveira (3 Fev 2014 às 23:46)

Boas.

Era suposto a temperatura baixar tanto agora?

Tenho 0,5ºC por aqui e a descer...


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Fev 2014 às 23:47)

Por aqui também está a descer. Tenho agora 3º (a mínima que registei hoje).


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (3 Fev 2014 às 23:48)

O IPMA lançou aviso laranja de neve para alguns distritos durante a madrugada, será que ainda teremos mais alguma coisa?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2014 às 23:56)

todos os avisos de queda de neve estavam em vigor ate às 23h59 alteraram para as 5h59.

a ver vamos...


----------



## INFANTE (3 Fev 2014 às 23:57)

4.4º e nevoeiro sem chuva


----------



## Royal Village (3 Fev 2014 às 23:59)

Aqui 2ºC e parece cada vez mais sólida a precipitação.


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2014 às 00:03)

Lamego também 2.C


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Fev 2014 às 00:04)

Por aqui segue a chuva moderada com 5.8ºC e vento fraco. Gostava se saber alguma coisa do Caramulo


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (4 Fev 2014 às 00:06)

hoje passei por Tondela (IP3) e verifiquei que havia acumulação na serra do caramulo, muito pouca mas havia


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Fev 2014 às 00:08)

MaurícioMoreira disse:


> hoje passei por Tondela (IP3) e verifiquei que havia acumulação na serra do caramulo, muito pouca mas havia



Pois durante a tarde ainda lá havia umas pontas pintalgadas de branco. Só que eu acho que quando lá nevou estava aqui a chover com 5.5ºC e agora só chove com 5.8ºC, não é grande diferença, mas nesta serra acho que tudo conta para poder receber neve.


----------



## bartotaveira (4 Fev 2014 às 00:14)

*0ºC*!


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (4 Fev 2014 às 00:14)

E há uma coisa que tens razão: Tondela é mesmo um forno. Vim de Leiria para Viseu e foi o sitio onde passei que estava mais quente, sem contar com Leiria claro que sai de la com 17 ºC.


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (4 Fev 2014 às 00:17)

Por aqui seguimos com neve,
temp 0°


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Fev 2014 às 00:19)

Cheguei agora da senhora da pena nevava com muita intensidade vou postar uma fotos


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Fev 2014 às 00:19)

MaurícioMoreira disse:


> E há uma coisa que tens razão: Tondela é mesmo um forno. Vim de Leiria para Viseu e foi o sitio onde passei que estava mais quente, sem contar com Leiria claro que sai de la com 17 ºC.



Mas que rico forno. Contudo no Verão não bate recordes de máximas. Eu tenho muito desgosto deste problema de neve e frio desta rica cova onde de vivo, enfim... Parece que fizeram uma reza para nunca descer muito a temperatura por estes lados, e acho que já contagiou o Caramulo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Fev 2014 às 00:20)

Hermano1x disse:


> Cheguei agora da senhora da pena nevava com muita intensidade vou postar uma fotos



Altitude?


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Fev 2014 às 00:22)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Altitude?



600 metros de altitude fica a 5 quilómetros da cidade de vila real, nevava mesmo a serio fiquei espantado


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Fev 2014 às 00:29)

A sensação térmica é agora mais fria (o termometro e sensor deram o berro com a chuva que apanharam). Não há maneira desta chuva passar a neve...


----------



## bartotaveira (4 Fev 2014 às 00:29)

Neva em Vila Real (ou perto) e neva em Montalegre, e aqui no meio-termo destas localidades não cai nada?

Apenas temos frio...


----------



## Royal Village (4 Fev 2014 às 00:31)

Hermano1x disse:


> 600 metros de altitude fica a 5 quilómetros da cidade de vila real, nevava mesmo a serio fiquei espantado



Mas neva mais abaixo? Ou só a partir da Sª da Pena?


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Fev 2014 às 00:31)

E chove, e chove e o termómetro não se mexe

5.8ºC


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Fev 2014 às 00:32)

Deve ser da Sra da Pena para cima.


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Fev 2014 às 00:32)

Pena ter tirado as fotos com o telemóvel que não vale nadinha!
No espaço de 10 minutos fiquei com o carro branco eram uns farrapos muito grandes 
sigo com 2.0ºc


----------



## ZeppY (4 Fev 2014 às 00:33)

MaurícioMoreira disse:


> Vou amanhã até à Gralheira, espero que a chuva não lave aquilo tudo durante a noite. Se tal não acontecer irei postar fotos lindíssimas aqui de certeza



Tambem vou amanha ate a gralheira, por volta de que horas?


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Fev 2014 às 00:33)

Royal Village disse:


> Mas neva mais abaixo? Ou só a partir da Sª da Pena?



Desde da lage já Neva mas não acumula a partir da senhora da pena Neva bem e acumula


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Fev 2014 às 00:36)

É impressão minha ou está uma árvore tombada em cima do telhado daquela casinha ao lado do Coreto na Gralheira? http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


Grande nevão, quem me cá dera metade daquilo tudo.


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Fev 2014 às 00:38)

Deve ser uma ilusão provocada pela luz e neve.


----------



## jotackosta (4 Fev 2014 às 00:40)

Por aqui parece que vai caindo alguma coisa por entre a chuva, com 5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Fev 2014 às 00:41)

UAU, o termómetro já se mexeu, mas para o lado contrário

5.9ºC


----------



## jotackosta (4 Fev 2014 às 00:41)

VILA REAL disse:


> Deve ser uma ilusão provocada pela luz e neve.



Ou até o peso provocado pela neve nalgum dos ramos...
Mas está brutal o cenário


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2014 às 00:42)

Se a temperatura baixa para perto de 1 grau em vila real e lamego será de certeza já neve a 100%....


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Fev 2014 às 00:44)

Ela que baixe, ela que baixe


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Fev 2014 às 00:47)

Nao falta muito mas ela estagnou nos 2ºc
No vidro do carro é que se da conta que é neve chuva (neve choca)


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Fev 2014 às 00:51)

por aqui a temperatura está estagnada a horas, entretanto caiu mais um aguaceiro forte. vento fraco e sigo com 6.4 graus. Ao menos  já que a neve não quer nada por estes lados que viesse uma trovoada para animar a malta


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Fev 2014 às 00:52)

Ja se ve neve no meio da chuva


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2014 às 00:53)

Lamego igual....está quase


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Fev 2014 às 00:54)

Ta quase mesmo Lamego e vila real na mesma escala xD


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Fev 2014 às 00:58)

A temperatura esta descer 1.9ºc


----------



## Royal Village (4 Fev 2014 às 01:11)

Vejo cada vez mais neve no meio da chuva, mas infelizmente também começo a ver nevoeiro...


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Fev 2014 às 01:16)

Royal Village disse:


> Vejo cada vez mais neve no meio da chuva, mas infelizmente também começo a ver nevoeiro...



De que zona de vila real es?


----------



## Royal Village (4 Fev 2014 às 01:19)

Hermano1x disse:


> De que zona de vila real es?



Moro junto ao nó do IP4 na Quinta do Seixo,
o nevoeiro está a entrar por este lado, se ainda não vês deve estar a chegar...
Não é muito cerrado, é um pouco disperso, mas é sempre mau sinal.


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2014 às 01:24)

Lamego 1,5 .C e quase,quase só neve


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Fev 2014 às 01:25)

mais neve agora


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2014 às 01:28)

lamego e vila real parecem uma cópia


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2014 às 01:28)

Já ganhei o dia....só de ver quase neve a 100%


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Fev 2014 às 01:30)

Acho que nós vamos, como habitualmente, ter mais uma desilusão.


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2014 às 01:33)

Como estão as coisas por vila real?


----------



## Royal Village (4 Fev 2014 às 01:37)

joselamego disse:


> Como estão as coisas por vila real?



Neste momento quase parou de chover por estes lados, mantêm-se os 2ºC.

Segundo o site do IPMA estavam 1,3ºC em Vila Real ás 1:00 horas, mas como a estação deles é no Aeródromo (se não me engano), deve estar uns 80 ou 100 metros acima da cidade.
Ou é calculado de outra forma?


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2014 às 01:46)

Em lamego continua 1,5C. Estou a 543 m altitude


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Fev 2014 às 01:50)

Royal Village disse:


> Neste momento quase parou de chover por estes lados, mantêm-se os 2ºC.
> 
> Segundo o site do IPMA estavam 1,3ºC em Vila Real ás 1:00 horas, mas como a estação deles é no Aeródromo (se não me engano), deve estar uns 80 ou 100 metros acima da cidade.
> Ou é calculado de outra forma?



Faz zoom na imagem e tens o valor da cidade que era de 2.3º.


----------



## Royal Village (4 Fev 2014 às 01:56)

VILA REAL disse:


> Faz zoom na imagem e tens o valor da cidade que era de 2.3º.



Desconhecia essa função, obrigado.

Essa estação deve ser uma que está junto ao elevador do parque de estacionamento da Praça do Município/ Avenida Carvalho Araújo.
Pelo menos vejo lá um medidor de vento e uns sensores num dos postes.


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2014 às 02:15)

Subiu para 2C. Parece que este evento já foi....


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Fev 2014 às 02:17)

Royal Village disse:


> Desconhecia essa função, obrigado.
> 
> Essa estação deve ser uma que está junto ao elevador do parque de estacionamento da Praça do Município/ Avenida Carvalho Araújo.
> Pelo menos vejo lá um medidor de vento e uns sensores num dos postes.



Sim tem um medidor, mas também tem um no poste da rotunda da republica


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Fev 2014 às 02:31)

chove com farrapos de neve no meio 
1.7ºc


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2014 às 02:37)

Aqui tb farrapos misturados.não há forma de o "gajo"baixar mais um pouco a temperatura


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Fev 2014 às 02:40)

Ja se vê bastante neve


----------



## Royal Village (4 Fev 2014 às 02:43)

Sim, já tem bastante neve agora.


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2014 às 02:45)

Agora sim,neve ...até que enfim...é pouca mas neve


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2014 às 02:50)

Em Bragança não há precipitação por agora, nas estações da cidade a temperatura anda entre os 2ºC/3ºC.

Bons seguimentos pessoal!


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Fev 2014 às 02:53)

temperatura cai num instante para 1.3ºc


----------



## bigfire (4 Fev 2014 às 09:55)

Ora boas...

Tive pena que na última madrugada não pudesse ter feito o meu seguimento, mas como tive de serviço esta noite, ainda passei por algumas zonas, pelas 22:30 já existia neve com acumulação a partir do nó de Arrabães, que dá acesso ao IP 4, mas o mesmo esteve durante horas congestionado devido a imensa queda de neve que ocorria da zona da Boavista (Campeã) para cima, a estrada N15 foi encerrada pelas 23:20 devido a acumulação. Hoje de manhã todo a volta da cidade tava branco, uma bela imagem que já não se via há muito tempo


----------



## Silknet (4 Fev 2014 às 09:56)

Viseu segue com 5ºC e diminuem as hipóteses de neve...

é pena pois fica deslumbrante coberta de neve!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2014 às 10:40)

Bom dia .

Vai chuviscando com 8.1ºC e vento de sul.


----------



## panda (4 Fev 2014 às 11:26)

Bons dias 
Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura *7.5ºC* e *98%Hr*
 acumulada *3.7mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2014 às 11:38)

Boas ,muito nublado ,não chove e vento moderado de SWS,com 9.0ºC....até ao momento conto com 1.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2014 às 11:42)

Bom dia!

Algum chuvisco para já em Bragança com 5ºC, muita chuva em perspectiva para o dia de hoje.

A estação da ESA-IPB já acumulou as primeiras pingas, vai com 0.3mm, veremos até onde pode acumular.


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2014 às 11:47)

Chuva fraca e 6 graus.será uma tarde de inverno.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2014 às 11:57)

A chuva de volta juntamente com vento moderado ,com 9.1ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Dematos (4 Fev 2014 às 12:38)

Boas,

muito nublado, ainda nao chove e o vento ja' se faz sentir com alguma intensidade!!


----------



## invent (4 Fev 2014 às 12:52)

Céu liso, não tarda deve começar a chover, estão 9,8ºC e algum vento de momento.

edit:já chove.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Fev 2014 às 13:33)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu encoberto com chuva moderada a forte que começou a cair por volta do meio dia. o vento também sopra moderado ao algumas rajadas mais fortes. devem estar uns 10 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2014 às 13:34)

Boas,não chove...pelo radar deve estar a chegar ,com 9.9ºC e vento forte de SW.


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2014 às 13:39)

Pela Torre, o temporal de neve já se faz sentir.







A temperatura é de-0,9ºC.
Nas Penhas da Saúde a temperatura já está em terreno positivo. 2,2ºC de momento.


----------



## Dematos (4 Fev 2014 às 13:40)

Chegou! com intensidade!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2014 às 14:02)

Chuva e vento ,com 9.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2014 às 14:21)

Chuva e vento também por aqui. Por agora 5,7ºC e 2,7ºC de mínima.


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2014 às 14:21)

Boa tarde!

Desde o final da manhã que a precipitação chegou a Bragança sob a forma de chuvisco, intensificando-se desde há cerca de meia hora para a chuva fraca persistente.

2mm


----------



## Norther (4 Fev 2014 às 14:43)

Aqui chove a cântaros, e olhando pela webcam das Penhas da Saúde nem sei se neva ou chove, parece neve na protecção mas a temperatura ja ronda os 3ºC


----------



## Norther (4 Fev 2014 às 14:45)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2014 às 14:47)

Continua  tocada a vento ...ainda vai durar mais algumas horas ,cá te espero em baixo ,com 9.6ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2014 às 14:49)

Seja neve, seja chuva, com 3ºC o efeito é o mesmo, ajudar a fundir a neve que ainda exista no solo. 

-----

Por aqui o a chuva também vai ajudando a fundir a pouca neve que ainda subsistia nas áreas logo acima da cidade. 

Por agora chuva, vento e 5,5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2014 às 14:58)

Boas!

Continua a intensificação progressiva da chuva, já cai moderada com algum vento a acompanhar. 

3mm e 5.7ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## Norther (4 Fev 2014 às 15:09)

Telefonou-me um amigo de la a dizer que neva com intensidade mas que esta no limite a passar para chuva certamente nos próximos minutos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2014 às 16:11)

A chuva continua puxada a vento,agora chove bem ,com 9.6ºC e 9.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2014 às 16:16)

Períodos de chuva moderada, dá gosto ver chover assim, 

Até ao momento: 7.9mm


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (4 Fev 2014 às 17:05)

Montalegre,
chove intensamente, a neve esta quase derretida....
Temp actual: 5°


----------



## Z13 (4 Fev 2014 às 17:11)

Por Bragança a chuva veio com vontade!!

*9mm* nas últimas horas.

A temperatura actual é de *5,7ºC*...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2014 às 17:31)

Boas,por aqui durante uns largos minutos estêve a malhar bem  e vento com rajadas fortes ,a chuva continua moderada e vai nos 16.0mm e 10.1ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Fev 2014 às 17:35)

Está um belo temporal, ai isso está!


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Fev 2014 às 17:52)

Chove muito e com vento assim sim


----------



## bigfire (4 Fev 2014 às 17:54)

Pelo menos chuva, tem sido durante toda a tarde, as rajadas por vezes são um bocado fortes. O problema é a neve que tá a derreter, junta com esta chuva toda, a Régua ainda vai ficar pior que Veneza


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2014 às 18:02)

A intensidade tem variado mas a chove sem parar desde 11:30 sensivelmente aqui em Bragança, a acumulação não se pode comparar com as do Litoral Norte mas temos por aqui  um acumulado simpático, até ao  momento 15.2mm e está para continuar. 

Por agora chove moderadamente, estão 7ºC.


----------



## panda (4 Fev 2014 às 18:10)

Tarde de chuva por aqui.O vento fraco a moderado
Temperatura *9.5ºC* e *97%Hr*
P 1002 hpa


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Fev 2014 às 18:12)

Chuva forte e vento forte de sul. 10.4ºC

Tudo se intensificou agora da parte da tarde


----------



## Royal Village (4 Fev 2014 às 18:37)

Chuva intensa e vento forte, acabei de chegar a casa e o saldo é:



-Menos 2 guarda chuva no agregado familiar!


----------



## jonyyy (4 Fev 2014 às 18:40)

Boas

Dia de temporal, a neve derrete a grande velocidade, com chuva intensa, vento intenso e nevoeiro com 5ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Fev 2014 às 18:42)

Será que nos pontos mais altos da estrela ainda neva? A Torre ainda está nos 0. Com toda esta precipitação deve estar a ficar uma acumulação brutal...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Fev 2014 às 18:42)

E ainda a neve...

*Larouco desde Soutelinho da Raia (Chaves):*






*Gralhas, Montalegre:*






Fotos: Fernando Ribeiro


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2014 às 18:49)

Um "rio" de água aqui na minha rua. 

Muita chuva e algum vento também. A temperatura lá vai aumentando lentamente, 6,5ºC neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2014 às 18:51)

Temporal de vento continua ,a chuva por vezes moderada e vai nos 18.0mm,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Fev 2014 às 18:52)

Chuva forte, vento muito forte. 10.6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Fev 2014 às 19:45)

De certeza que a humidade está a aumentar e a temperatura vai subindo, 11.1ºC.

Chuva forte e vento forte.


----------



## Cheiroso (4 Fev 2014 às 19:54)

Flaviense21 disse:


> E ainda a neve...
> 
> *Larouco desde Soutelinho da Raia (Chaves):*
> 
> ...




É sem dúvida uma vista espetacular da imponente Serra do Larouco. Ontem não tive  chance de a ver desta forma. Belo registo!!!


----------



## snowadd (4 Fev 2014 às 20:00)

Boas,
Sou novo por aqui, mas venho com prazer as imagens de neve dos últimos dias e roo-me de inveja por não poder estar por aí nesta altura 
Já agora sou de uma aldeia perto de Mirandela...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Fev 2014 às 20:05)

Flaviense21 disse:


> E ainda a neve...
> 
> *Larouco desde Soutelinho da Raia (Chaves):*



*Sabes quando abre a estação de esqui?!*

Só falta o frio das décadas de 40 a 60. Com a pluviosidade dessa altura e com o frio que existia, a neve durava semanas e os acumulados de neve mediam-se por vezes em metros.
Dava para uma pequena estação de esqui...


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Fev 2014 às 20:21)

boas

a tarde foi toda de chuva, moderada pontualmente forte, acompanhada de vento moderado, com algumas rajadas mais fortes. atualmente continua a chover forte e feio, vento moderado e sigo com 11.4ºC

extremos:  6.7ºC minima  \  12.3ºC maxima


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2014 às 20:29)

Boa noite! 

Em Bragança estamos a ter um dia bem chuvoso, a estação da ESA-IPB já passou a barreira dos 30mm, neste final de tarde/início de noite a chuva chegou a ser pontualmente forte.

O grosso da precipitação já passou, ainda chove mas menos intensamente, o acumulado para já está nos  31.0mm.


----------



## xtremebierzo (4 Fev 2014 às 20:33)

Unha foto de oxe as 10:00 da miseria que caeu  






Agora chove con *4.3ºC*


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2014 às 20:49)

Várzea da Serra, Tarouca. Ontem à tarde:





Fotografia de Ana Freire

---------------------

Entretanto, na Torre - Serra da Estrela, a temperatura é já positiva.
2,9ºC.

A estação já descongelou, e já registou uma rajada de *121km/h*.
Agora mesmo registou 119km/h e vento médio de 85km/h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2014 às 20:54)

Boas,vendaval de vento e chuva continua,a temperatura a subir,com 11.0ºC e 24.0mm.

Dados de hoje 5.4ºC / 11.7ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (4 Fev 2014 às 21:12)

Boa noite!

Dia de muita chuva e vento forte, muita água por aqui!

Temperatura actual: *9.0ºC*


----------



## Norther (4 Fev 2014 às 21:51)

continua chover a potes  49mm acumulados na minha estação, na Torre a temperatura esta baixar, ja vai com 0,6ºC, deverá cair mais um belo nevão durante a noite.


----------



## PedroSarrico (4 Fev 2014 às 21:59)

É para compensar a que já deve ter derretido esta tarde 
Vou rezar para que no próximo domingo as estradas para a torre estejam abertas


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2014 às 22:04)

Continua a chuva, mas já com menos intensidade. A temperatura também começou a descer. Depois de uma máxima de 8,1ºC, 6,6ºC agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2014 às 22:32)

Chove bem e faz muito vento neste momento ,com 11.7ºC 29.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2014 às 22:44)

O vento mudou para WNW fez descer a temperatura,caiu bem durante 10m,com 11.0ºC e 32.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2014 às 23:26)

A temperatura a descer e vento de NW,com 9.6ºC e passou a aguaceiros com algumas estrelas no céu .


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2014 às 23:43)

Pausa na chuva em Bragança, com o generoso acumulado de 35,3mm na estação da ESA-IPB, o vento continua com rajadas moderadas.

Até amanha pessoal!


----------



## panda (4 Fev 2014 às 23:48)

Temperatura *9.7ºC* e *80%Hr*
A chuva parou e vento moderado
P 1002 hpa


----------



## jotackosta (4 Fev 2014 às 23:49)

Grande chuvada que caiu agora
Os ribeiros aqui da zona já transbordam!

Sigo com *8,1ºC*, a descer.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Fev 2014 às 23:58)

acabou de cair uma chuvada daquelas que ate faz fumo, acompanhada de vento forte, sigo com 9.3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2014 às 00:08)

Chuva moderada, vento moderado e rajadas por vezes fortes.


----------



## Dematos (5 Fev 2014 às 01:25)

Desde o principio da tarde ate' por volta da meia noite sempre choveu tocada a vento, durante cerca de vinte minutos pelas 22:30 foi torrencial! 

Agora, muito nublado, o vento acalmou e vai caindo uns chuviscos; 10.°!


----------



## Dematos (5 Fev 2014 às 03:21)

Levantou-se o vento quase de repente e mais uma chuvada!


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2014 às 09:11)

Segundo informações nevava esta manhã nos arredores de Bragança.


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (5 Fev 2014 às 09:45)

Montalegre, esta a nevar (neve com pouca consistência, quase aguaneve, intercalada com momentos de neve consistente)


----------



## filtheskull (5 Fev 2014 às 09:46)

ferreira5 disse:


> Segundo informações nevava esta manhã nos arredores de Bragança.



Por volta das 7 da manha, mas Era aquela neve misturada com chuva e só nos pontos mais altos da cidade !!!


----------



## Z13 (5 Fev 2014 às 11:10)

filtheskull disse:


> Por volta das 7 da manha, mas Era aquela neve misturada com chuva e só nos pontos mais altos da cidade !!!



É curioso... Pois não há frio em altitude (0ºC/-19ºC a 850mb/500mb) e a temperatura à superficie não baixou dos 2,7ºC na minha estação...

Contudo o IPMA põe-nos em aviso Laranja com cota de neve a 600mts...

Parece-me um exagero... mas quem sou eu!!!


----------



## vitamos (5 Fev 2014 às 11:22)

Z13 disse:


> É curioso... Pois não há frio em altitude (0ºC/-19ºC a 850mb/500mb) e a temperatura à superficie não baixou dos 2,7ºC na minha estação...
> 
> Contudo o IPMA põe-nos em aviso Laranja com cota de neve a 600mts...
> 
> Parece-me um exagero... mas quem sou eu!!!



Atenção que o aviso é só a partir de amanhã  De qualquer forma também acho a cota muito optimista.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2014 às 11:33)

Bom dia .

Tudo mais calmo hoje...depois de ter sido ontem dia de chuva e vento,muitas nuvens e por vezes sol a aparecer ,com 11.8ºC 75%HR.

A precipitação de ontem foi de 33.0mm...boa rega .


----------



## Z13 (5 Fev 2014 às 11:38)

vitamos disse:


> Atenção que o aviso é só a partir de amanhã  De qualquer forma também acho a cota muito optimista.



Tens razão...! Bem observado!


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2014 às 12:35)

Boas!

Grande ventania que está em Bragança, o céu apresenta algumas nuvens mas o sol vai brilhando. 

Dados da estação do IPB:
Precipitação: 4.8mm
Temperatura: 7.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Fev 2014 às 13:19)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu muito nublado mas com boas abertas. de vez enquanto já caem uns aguaceiros não há vento e devem estar uns 12 graus.


----------



## jotackosta (5 Fev 2014 às 13:44)

Boa tarde!

Céu muito nublado, escuro com o vento cada vez mais forte. Está a ser uma semana interessante, muita chuva, neve, vento, frio, o sol a mostrar-se de vez enquanto e mais estará para vir!

Sigo com *10.2ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2014 às 14:32)

Céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e rajadas moderadas a fortes de vento, mas essencialmente moderadas.

Não vou disponibilizar temperaturas enquanto não chegar a noite, infelizmente não sei se os dados são credíveis, porque quando tirei o transmissor para dentro de casa estava numa sopa. Vou aguardar e comparar os dados das duas estações. Se eu tivesse um radiation shield...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2014 às 14:44)

Boas,pela zona o céu vai ficando carregado de nuvens e escuras....a qualquer momento pôde dar molho ,com 11.7ºC e vento de W.


----------



## Cheiroso (5 Fev 2014 às 16:05)

Boa tarde,

De facto, o risco de cheias em algumas zonas é eminente. Acabei de dar agora uma volta al longo do Tâmega (em Chaves) e o leito está mesmo no limite, incluso nalgumas zonas da cidade já está "fora".











Desculpem se não é este o melhor "Tema" para o seguimento.


----------



## xtremebierzo (5 Fev 2014 às 16:10)

Esta manha estubo nevando, pero solamente branqueou por encima dos 800 metros













Agora nubes e claros


----------



## INFANTE (5 Fev 2014 às 16:13)

Cheiroso disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> De facto, o risco de cheias em algumas zonas é eminente. Acabei de dar agora uma volta al longo do Tâmega (em Chaves) e o leito está mesmo no limite, incluso nalgumas zonas da cidade já está "fora".
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelas fotos...já foram muito uteis para "prevenir" algumas pessoas!
Quantas mais melhor de outros locais também! Há pessoas no terreno para quem são "ouro"!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2014 às 16:23)

Boas,as nuvens mais carregadas vão passando mais a sul,não muito longe ,de momento apareceu o sol e vento fraco,com 11.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2014 às 17:30)

Bom, parece que nada se danificou nos sensores exteriores de temperatura. Estive a secá-los bem e a coisa compôs-se. Sei que está tudo bem porque o céu está muito nublado, longe de radiações muito intensas. Assim sendo as estações voltaram à sua habitual diferença de 0.2ºC.

Talvez recolha os transmissores mais cedo, hoje. O vento encharca-me a varanda toda.


Temp. Atual: 11.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2014 às 18:25)

Boas ,por aqui começou agora chuviscar ,céu muito nublado e vento fraco,com 10.5ºC 88%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.9ºC / 12.5ºC.


----------



## panda (5 Fev 2014 às 18:45)

Céu muito carregado e vento fraco
Temperatura *9.5ºC* e *82%Hr*
P 1014 hpa


----------



## LousadaMeteo (5 Fev 2014 às 18:52)

O IPMA prevê neve amanha a tarde para O distrito de vila real , Viseu , Guarda


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Fev 2014 às 21:03)

boas

por aqui a tarde já foi de céu muito nublado, mas sem chuva. o vento esteve fraco. atualmente esta tudo igual, sigo com 10.9ºC 

extremos:  7.8ºC minima  \  14.2ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2014 às 21:26)

Boas,vai pingando e vento de SW,com 10.1ºC 95%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Fev 2014 às 21:41)

afinal começou a chover praticamente á publicação do post anterior XD


----------



## panda (5 Fev 2014 às 21:41)

Por aqui já começou a chover 
Vento fraco
Temperatura *8.8ºC* e *95%Hr*
P 1013 hpa


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2014 às 22:27)

Boa noite!

Aqui em Bragança temos chuvisco para já.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Fev 2014 às 00:33)

tem chovido bastante na última hora.. o vento e fraco


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Fev 2014 às 00:36)

A temperatura nas penhas da saúde estará correta atualmente (13ºC) ?
Site:meteocovilha


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2014 às 00:58)

Por Lamego já chove e temperatura de 8


----------



## Dematos (6 Fev 2014 às 01:21)

Acabou de cair mais uns chuviscos, vento fraco; 12.°!

E foi assim durante a tarde, pequenos periodos de chuviscos e muito nublado!


----------



## snowadd (6 Fev 2014 às 08:19)

Joaopaulo disse:


> A temperatura nas penhas da saúde estará correta atualmente (13ºC) ?
> Site:meteocovilha


A temperatura das Penhas da Saúde, está de certeza errada, marca neste momento 14,3ºC, enquanto que na Torre estão 2.1ºC, a temperatura deve estar a marcar cerca de 10ºC a mais!


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2014 às 11:01)

Bom dia!

O Litoral já está a ser atingido pela frente, nós aqui no Interior ainda temos que esperar mais um pouco pela sua chegada. 

Por agora temos céu nublado mas por vezes ainda com algumas abertas, o vento está em intensificação, soprando moderado com rajadas..

A estação da ESA-IPB marca neste momento 11.4ºC e 7.6mm  durante a noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2014 às 11:20)

Bom dia .

A noite foi de chuva...desde as 9h que não chove,céu com muitas nuvens e com andamento apressado  e vento forte de Sul,com 13.6ºC e até ao momento cairam 6.0mm.


----------



## bigfire (6 Fev 2014 às 11:26)

Ora boas

Por aqui o vento também se faz sentir com algumas rajadas fortes, foi um inicio de manha sem chuva, mas aguaceiros já começaram a aparecer, com temperatura de 11,6º.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Fev 2014 às 11:49)

Chuva forte neste momento, acompanhada de algum vento.


----------



## jotackosta (6 Fev 2014 às 11:56)

Boas!
Muita chuva de madrugada com a manhã a trazer algum sol e temperaturas a chegar aos 13ºC.
Por agora começa a chover intensamente, vento forte e a temperatura  a descer. Sigo com *12.1ºC*.


----------



## Célia Salta (6 Fev 2014 às 11:59)

Por aqui chuva forte acompanhada de vento


----------



## panda (6 Fev 2014 às 12:06)

Boas tardes 
Chuviscos e vento moderado 
Temperatura *11.4ºC* e *92%Hr*
P 1003 hpa
 acumulada *9.0mm*


----------



## bigfire (6 Fev 2014 às 12:07)

Por aqui a chuva também já se faz sentir  de uma maneira mais forte, mas o vento parece que está mais calmo, por enquanto.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2014 às 12:28)

Está cá um vendaval ,ainda sem chuva e com 13.5ºC.


----------



## Dematos (6 Fev 2014 às 12:35)

Chuva!!! chegou acerca de meia hora com vento bem forte!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2014 às 12:40)

Já chegou a ...ainda moderada,com 13.1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2014 às 13:18)

Boas!

Períodos de chuva forte tocada a vento também bastante forte. 

O acumulado está em 11.4mm na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Fev 2014 às 13:29)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu muito nublado. a chuva chegou do força por volta das 11h. 
o
vento sopra moderado com rajadas fortes. devem estar uns 12 graus.


----------



## jotackosta (6 Fev 2014 às 13:32)

Estive a observar durante cerca de 5 minutos a webcam de Gralheira e parece que já vai caindo alguma coisa mais gelada de vez enquando 
De facto o IPMA lançou o aviso amarelo de queda de neve a partir das 15h e ela aí está!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (6 Fev 2014 às 13:44)

Que se passa com a estação????   14.1ºC #penhasdasaude ... impossivel!!!

http://www.meteocovilha.com/penhas-da-saude


----------



## Dematos (6 Fev 2014 às 13:44)

Foi " sol de pouca dura"! Tudo calmo de novo, vai caindo umas pingas, muito nublado! 

A aguardar por mais, que nao deve demorar muito!


----------



## baojoao (6 Fev 2014 às 13:55)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Que se passa com a estação????   14.1ºC #penhasdasaude ... impossivel!!!
> 
> http://www.meteocovilha.com/penhas-da-saude



Eles já comunicaram no facebook que está com problemas


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Fev 2014 às 14:43)

snowadd disse:


> A temperatura das Penhas da Saúde, está de certeza errada, marca neste momento 14,3ºC, enquanto que na Torre estão 2.1ºC, a temperatura deve estar a marcar cerca de 10ºC a mais!



Exatamente, eles hoje de manhã já vieram comunicar que existem problemas na leitura de dados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2014 às 15:05)

Boas,desde o meio dia e meio que começou e não parou....sempre certinha e ventoso ,agora está a abrandar,temperatura sempre a descer,com 9.8ºC que é a miníma até ao momento,de chuva vai nos 13.0mm.


----------



## gomas (6 Fev 2014 às 15:11)

sou novo aqui nao no país esse sim a ser marcado por mais um dia de temporal


----------



## gomas (6 Fev 2014 às 15:15)

pelos calculos meteorologicos esperasse neve para noite


----------



## VILA REAL (6 Fev 2014 às 15:28)

As rajadas de vento muito forte têm-se intensificado nos últimos 15min, por vezes acompanhadas de aguaceiros.


----------



## snowadd (6 Fev 2014 às 15:36)

A cota de neve, começou a baixar e neste momento 15:30 anda por volta dos 1600 metros de altitude


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2014 às 15:50)

O céu continua muito nublado e já com aguaceiros fracos,o vento está a virar para WNW e a temperatura a descer,com 9.6ºC.


----------



## gomas (6 Fev 2014 às 15:55)

tudo calmo nem chuva nem vento


----------



## jotackosta (6 Fev 2014 às 16:16)

Céu muito escuro, vai chovendo e a temperatura vai nos 9.7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (6 Fev 2014 às 16:38)

vento e chuva por Bragança. Já começou o período de alerta amarelo para queda de neve mas a temperatura ainda está nos *8,0ºC*... continuo a achar muito optimista a cota de 600m/800m... vamos esperar pelo pós-frontal.

15mm recolhidos até ao momento


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2014 às 16:46)

A passagem da frente por estes lados, foi bastante intensa, com chuva muito forte e rajadas muito fortes também, os carros abanavam, vasos foram arrastados e tombados, bem como os caixotes do lixo que caíram direitinhos no chão.  A chuva parecia fumo.

Para já vento moderado, e aguaceiros fracos. Não sei onde se meteu o granizo e a trovoada.


----------



## gomas (6 Fev 2014 às 16:48)

por aqui devem estar 8ºgraus muito escuro e recomeçou a


----------



## panda (6 Fev 2014 às 17:12)

Sol a espreitar entre as nuvens
Temperatura *8.7ºC* e *83%Hr*
 acumulada *21.0mm*
P 1004 hpa


----------



## VILA REAL (6 Fev 2014 às 17:17)

As rajadas de vento muito forte regressaram à uns 20min e acompanhadas de uns belos aguaceiros.


----------



## gomas (6 Fev 2014 às 17:41)

​


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2014 às 17:49)

Boas,por aqui já houve abertas com alguns momentos de sol,a sul ainda muito escuro ,abertas e ambiente a ficar  devido ao vento moderado de WNW,com 9.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.8ºC / 13.6ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (6 Fev 2014 às 17:51)

Mais outra carga de água, bem forte esta!! E fria!!


----------



## Teles (6 Fev 2014 às 17:51)

gomas disse:


> ​



Fantástica imagem uma verdadeira onda


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2014 às 18:06)

Bom, o vento forte está de volta contudo o aviso já acabou, a chuva também chegou a matar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2014 às 18:19)

A primeira  célula da passagem pos-frontal a deixar 1.0mm,com 8.9ºC e vento .


----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2014 às 18:26)

gomas disse:


> ​



Bonita imagem do cavado (ar frio) a oeste/noroeste de Portugal Continental  

Será por volta das *03h00* da próxima madrugada que o ar frio chegará em altura ao interior ( - 30 ºC aos 500 hPa e 0 ºC aos 850 hPa em todo o continente, com excepção do Algarve, segundo o modelo GFS). Acredito que está em perspectiva a ocorrência de um bom nevão nas teras altas do interior norte e centro, mas só para depois da meia - noite.


----------



## bartotaveira (6 Fev 2014 às 18:30)

Boas.

Dia de vento e chuva por aqui, rajada máxima de 90km/h e 10,6mm acumulados.


Há pouco a temperatura teve um tombo brutal! 







Será que o aviso para neve não será assim tão descabido...?


----------



## bartotaveira (6 Fev 2014 às 18:32)

Gerofil disse:


> Bonita imagem do cavado (ar frio) a oeste/noroeste de Portugal Continental
> 
> Será por volta das *03h00* da próxima madrugada que o ar frio chegará em altura ao interior ( - 30 ºC aos 500 hPa e 0 ºC aos 850 hPa em todo o continente, com excepção do Algarve, segundo o modelo GFS). Acredito que está em perspectiva a ocorrência de um bom nevão nas teras altas do interior norte e centro, mas só para depois da meia - noite.




Qual achas que será a cota mínima?


----------



## Célia Salta (6 Fev 2014 às 18:46)

A partir de que cota sera esperada neve?
e ainda é provavel vir trovoada e granizo?


----------



## snowadd (6 Fev 2014 às 19:01)

Nas penhas da saúde já neva e acumula..
A cota de neve de momento anda pelos 1400 metros no centro do país, sendo que o ar frio está a entrar de WNW espera-se que a cota esteja mais baixa nas regioes do norte litoral, estendendo-se gradualmente ao interior..


----------



## gomas (6 Fev 2014 às 19:06)

:boas isto tá lindo chuva mais chuva vento forte com rajadas,quanto a neve parece me só cotas altas mas nao descartar como esta entrada fria muito rápida durante a noite neve a cotas baixas entre as 23h e as 3 da manha a sensaçao de frio para a zona de lamego é de 0º graus


----------



## jonyyy (6 Fev 2014 às 19:11)

Boas

Dia de temporal por aqui, muito vento e chuva forte, a partir das 15h passou a regime de aguaceiros, neste momento moderados. Temperatura entre os 8ºC e os 4ºC que se registam neste momento.


EDIT: Pus me a olhar para a luz da rua e parecia que vinham alguns farrapos misturados, fui de propósito ao carro, e confirma-se Deve ter sido da intensidade do aguaceiro, porque o frio só está agora a entrar..


----------



## LousadaMeteo (6 Fev 2014 às 19:49)

jonyyy disse:


> EDIT: Pus me a olhar para a luz da rua e parecia que vinham alguns farrapos misturados, fui de propósito ao carro, e confirma-se Deve ter sido da intensidade do aguaceiro, porque o frio só está agora a entrar..



Que temperatura tens por aí ?


----------



## jonyyy (6 Fev 2014 às 19:54)

A Temperatura está a cair, neste momento 3.5ºC mas durante o aguaceiro deve ter estado mais baixo


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2014 às 20:26)

Por aqui vai chovendo com 5,5ºC, a mínima do dia, por enquanto.

Por Miranda o dia foi de muito vento, chuva e até algum granizo.


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2014 às 20:30)

Por lamego 6 graus e sente se o vento frio


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Fev 2014 às 20:41)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi de chuva por vezes forte, passando a regime de aguaceiros fortes. o vento já abradou assim que começou os aguaceiros. mas durante os aguaceiros o vento é fortíssimo. 
Atualmente na o chove, vento fraco e sigo com 7.4ºC

extremos: 9.6ºC minima  \  15.4ºC maxima


----------



## snowadd (6 Fev 2014 às 21:07)

A cota de neve neste momento no norte deve andar a rondar os 1000 metros, alguém de Montalegre capaz de verificar isso? isto se estiver a ocorrer precipitação de momento...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2014 às 21:11)

Boas ,aguaceiros e vento de W,com 7.5ºC e com 14.0mm.


----------



## salgado (6 Fev 2014 às 21:25)

E na Guarda já neva? Aqui começou a chover, a temperatura deve andar pelos 4/5º. O que aconteceu à estação Sabugal Martim-Rei, que desapareceu do IPMA?


----------



## panda (6 Fev 2014 às 21:31)

Temperatura actual *6.3ºC* e *86%Hr*
P 1009 hpa
 acumulada *25.0mm*


----------



## gomas (6 Fev 2014 às 21:36)

hoje o dia começou com solmas rapidamente ficou um temporal enfim  é demais a nossa meteorologia agora está um frioneste momento só falta nevar


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2014 às 21:44)

Frio e muita chuva hoje por Lamego.temperatura de 5


----------



## Ricardo TT (6 Fev 2014 às 21:51)

Boa noite. No Marao aos 1000 metros de altitude já se econtra a nevar. Vamos aguardar pelo que entendi por volta das 3h da manhã é que o frio irá entrar de forma mais agressiva.


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2014 às 22:04)

Estou a pensar comprar o termómetro digital Auriol do lidl...o que acham?


----------



## jotackosta (6 Fev 2014 às 22:07)

joselamego disse:


> Estou a pensar comprar o termómetro digital Auriol do lidl...o que acham?



Acho bem!  
Estou bastante satisfeito com o meu


----------



## jotackosta (6 Fev 2014 às 22:14)

Vai caindo uma chuva fraca assim como o vento, a temperatura instalou-se nos *6.9ºC* já há algum tempo.


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2014 às 22:16)

jotackosta disse:


> Acho bem!
> Estou bastante satisfeito com o meu



E chega para as funções que tem?sei que lidl tem um melhor por + 6 euros e com mais funções....obrigado Jorge


----------



## Ronny (6 Fev 2014 às 22:23)

A gralheira já está branca.. pegou em segundos.. ;-)

http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2014 às 22:26)

Boas,de vez quando aguaceiros,vento mais fraco de WNW,com 6.3ºC.


----------



## INFANTE (6 Fev 2014 às 22:28)

Boa noite amigos. 
Comprei um termómetro daqueles todos "espertos" tipo LIDL. Eu tenho a sonda exterior colocada através da janela por baixo da ombreira resguardada. Está no lugar adequado?
Obrigado


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2014 às 22:30)

Boa noite!

Aqui pelo extremo Nordeste do rectângulo tivemos uma tarde de temporal, períodos de chuva de diversas intensidades sendo por vezes fortes e acompanhados por vento igualmente forte. A temperatura tem estado em queda a pique desde o início da tarde, estando neste momento nos 4.6ºC. 

As acumulações foram generosas: 25.7mm. 

Dados da estação do costume!!


----------



## Paulo Santos (6 Fev 2014 às 22:31)




----------



## snowadd (6 Fev 2014 às 22:45)

INFANTE disse:


> Boa noite amigos.
> Comprei um termómetro daqueles todos "espertos" tipo LIDL. Eu tenho a sonda exterior colocada através da janela por baixo da ombreira resguardada. Está no lugar adequado?
> Obrigado



Desde que seja num local sempre à sombra, de preferência debaixo de uma protecção de cor branca  permitindo a livre circulação de ar, e que não esteja próximo de nenhuma fonte de aquecimento..


----------



## jonyyy (6 Fev 2014 às 22:51)

Cai neve por aqui:P
Sem acumulação para já com 2ºC


----------



## INFANTE (6 Fev 2014 às 22:51)

snowadd disse:


> Desde que seja num local sempre à sombra, de preferência debaixo de uma protecção de cor branca  permitindo a livre circulação de ar, e que não esteja próximo de nenhuma fonte de aquecimento..



Obrigado. É assim mesmo que está!


----------



## jonyyy (6 Fev 2014 às 23:10)

Agora está céu totalmente limpo   já estamos na fase da lotaria eheheh


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2014 às 23:23)

Temperatura de 4 graus por Lamego


----------



## jotackosta (6 Fev 2014 às 23:24)

*3.7ºc*


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2014 às 23:29)

Aqui no forno Tondelense estão 7.2ºC e aguaceiros fracos.

Se não descer até aos 5ºc e picos não neva no Caramulo. Acho que a cota de neve vai andar mais pelos 700/800m, o que torna difícil a queda de neve lá na serra.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2014 às 23:33)

jotackosta disse:


> *3.7ºc*



É só mais uns aguaceiros para descer mais um bocadinho a temperatura e é capaz de se ver aí pelo menos água-neve.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2014 às 23:37)

Aguaceiros moderados, vento de oeste com rajadas fortes.

7.3ºC


----------



## baojoao (6 Fev 2014 às 23:37)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É só mais uns aguaceiros para descer mais um bocadinho a temperatura e é capaz de se ver aí pelo menos água-neve.



Fogo. Há uma diferença de 3.6 ºC entre Tondela e Pindo? E tão pertinho que são. Eu que fico pelo meio, infelizmente ando sempre próximo da temperatura de Tondela e neve nem vê-la


----------



## INFANTE (6 Fev 2014 às 23:38)

A GNR lançou à momentos alerta na sua página do facebook para circulação muito difícil entre Castro Daire e Cinfães


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Fev 2014 às 23:39)

por aqui chove forte agora, acompanhada de vento moderado. sigo com mais  decima de Tondela 7.4ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2014 às 23:40)

baojoao disse:


> Fogo. Há uma diferença de 3.5 ºC entre Tondela e Pindo? E tão pertinho que são. Eu que fico pelo meio, infelizmente ando sempre próximo da temperatura de Tondela e neve nem vê-la



Pois, realmente na maior parte das vezes é impossível estabelecer comparação de temperatura com o gradiente térmico, os valores nunca correspondem, se eu me fosse guiar pelo gradiente térmico Tondela teria uma temperatura mais baixa.

Eu gostava de saber que fatores para além da baixa altitude é que fazem a temperatura ser tão alta.

A temperatura está a subir... Pouco ar frio em altura decerto. 
7.4ºC


----------



## jotackosta (6 Fev 2014 às 23:43)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É só mais uns aguaceiros para descer mais um bocadinho a temperatura e é capaz de se ver aí pelo menos água-neve.



No último aguaceiro parece que se notou algo...olhando para a luz que provém do candeeiro público. 

Por enquanto as nuvens deixaram mostrar o luar


----------



## baojoao (6 Fev 2014 às 23:44)

INFANTE disse:


> A GNR lançou à momentos alerta na sua página do facebook para circulação muito difícil entre Castro Daire e Cinfães



Atendendo à neve que se vê na webcam da Gralheira, não é de estranhar que a circulação esteja complicada


----------



## baojoao (6 Fev 2014 às 23:49)

Por aqui estão 6ºc, embora o meu termómetro não seja propiamente fiável. Tenho que ver se compro um digital.


----------



## jotackosta (6 Fev 2014 às 23:50)

baojoao disse:


> Fogo. Há uma diferença de 3.6 ºC entre Tondela e Pindo? E tão pertinho que são. Eu que fico pelo meio, infelizmente ando sempre próximo da temperatura de Tondela e neve nem vê-la



Normalmente, pelo que vejo por aqui, até não costuma ser muito grande a diferença (1ºC,2ºC no máximo) mas hoje até eu me admirei com a queda tão bruta de temperatura nesta última hora...


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2014 às 23:51)

Lamego temperatura de 3,5


----------



## panda (6 Fev 2014 às 23:59)

E continua a chuva por aqui
Temperatura actual *6ºC* e *84%Hr*
P 1011 hpa
Wind chill 4ºC
Dados de hoje *5.9ºC* / *11.9ºC*
 acumulada *26.7mm*


----------



## Hermano1x (7 Fev 2014 às 00:37)

Boa noite
Cheguei a pouco de lamas de olo estava a nevar e já tinha alguma acumulação mas nada de especial!


----------



## rodri (7 Fev 2014 às 00:38)

Alguém com dados de Viseu (cidade). Era 20.30 e o meu carro marcava 4.0


----------



## KarthagozZ (7 Fev 2014 às 00:39)

Pelo Teixoso, arredores da Covilhã, faz vento moderado e chove, pelo que vejo vem ai um boa semana para neve a cotas média/baixas


----------



## farp29 (7 Fev 2014 às 00:50)

como esta o marão ? alguem sabe ?


----------



## INFANTE (7 Fev 2014 às 00:57)

rodri disse:


> Alguém com dados de Viseu (cidade). Era 20.30 e o meu carro marcava 4.0



Andei na rua a essa hora pela zona do Palácio do Gelo...marcava 6


----------



## rodri (7 Fev 2014 às 00:58)

INFANTE disse:


> Andei na rua a essa hora pela zona do Palácio do Gelo...marcava 6



Normal. Termômetros de carro dão nisto  tenho de arranjar um!


----------



## Norther (7 Fev 2014 às 00:58)

KarthagozZ disse:


> Pelo Teixoso, arredores da Covilhã, faz vento moderado e chove, pelo que vejo vem ai um boa semana para neve a cotas média/baixas




Bem vindo  mais um membro da Cova da Beira 

Por vezes chove bem, algum vento e temperatura ronda 4ºC
Neva na serra desde o meio dia, agora a cota deve rondar os 1000m.


----------



## bartotaveira (7 Fev 2014 às 01:13)

Boas.

Bastante frio por aqui, 1,3ºC de temperatura com uma sensação térmica de -5ºc.

Era bom termos uma surpresa esta noite... 


Aguardemos!


EDIT: Eu a falar e vejo que está a cair neve miúda puxada a vento, mas não acumula ainda. Se nevasse com mais intensidade ou a temperatura caísse mais um pouco era possível...


----------



## Dematos (7 Fev 2014 às 01:22)

A tarde foi de periodos de chuva forte, agora acalmou novamente estando pouco nublado ou limpo, 6.°!


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2014 às 01:24)

Na Gralheira, ainda há pouco, caia mais um aguaceiro de neve:


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (7 Fev 2014 às 02:18)

Neve em montagre, sem grande acumulscao, apenas carros e telhados pintados de branco...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2014 às 10:42)

Bom dia .

Por aqui chuva fraca e ambiente na rua ,com 7.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (7 Fev 2014 às 10:44)

Bons dias
Céu nublado
Temperatura *6.9ºC* e *97%Hr*
 acumulada *6.5mm*
P 1016 hpa


----------



## Z13 (7 Fev 2014 às 11:10)

Bragança, céu nublado e *5,4ºC*.

A mínima foi de* 2,1ºC* e durante a noite apenas acumulou *1mm*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2014 às 11:48)

Neste momento não chove...o sol já apareceu por vários momentos ,com 9.4ºC e vento de WSW,até ao momento 2.0mm.

Total de ontem 15.0mm .


----------



## farp29 (7 Fev 2014 às 13:01)

como esta o marao ?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2014 às 14:01)

Boas,continua muito nublado por nuvens baixas,por vezes chuviscos,com vento de W,com 10.4ºC.


----------



## snowadd (7 Fev 2014 às 14:16)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,continua muito nublado por nuvens baixas,por vezes chuviscos,com vento de W,com 10.4ºC.



Típica situação de sector quente da frente, cotas de neve a subir até a próxima frente fria ter passado.. Mais  a caminho..


----------



## panda (7 Fev 2014 às 14:43)

Sol a espreitar entre as nuvens
Temperatura *10.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2014 às 15:21)

Boas,vai ficando mais claro,muitas nuvens e vento mais fraco de W,com 11.3ºC 81%HR.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Fev 2014 às 16:14)

Na torre está um nevoeiro cerrado, não se consegue ver mesmo nada! Temperatura a coincidir com o ponto de orvalho , humidade a 100%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2014 às 17:06)

De momento...um aguaceiro instantânio ,muito nublado e vento fraco,com 10.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.2ºC / 11.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2014 às 18:01)

Pela zona céu pouco nublado e com 9.2ºC 94%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Fev 2014 às 18:37)

Parece que vem lá mais festa de vento, lá vou eu ter que andar de olho nos transmissores. É só pena não haver uns flashes associados, já acerca de um mês que não vejo uma boa trovoada.

Temp.mínima: 6.4ºC

Temp. atual: 9.8ºC


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2014 às 18:46)

Boas, vou adquirir na segunda uma estação Meteo.... Qual a melhor?


La crosse technology WS 9251 ou a WS 9135?


Obrigado


----------



## jotackosta (7 Fev 2014 às 18:51)

Boa tarde!

Dia de algum vento e aguaceiros fracos.

Temperatura actual:*8.3ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Fev 2014 às 19:12)

joselamego disse:


> Boas, vou adquirir na segunda uma estação Meteo.... Qual a melhor?
> 
> 
> La crosse technology WS 9251 ou a WS 9135?
> ...



 Para mim é a WS 9251, que adquiri neste natal. Possui registos de hora e data das máximas e mínimas. Os registos já têm resolução até às décimas de grau. Tem ainda um histograma de pressão, mas ainda não o interpretei como deve ser.

Já a WS 9135, essa é muito simples, nem sequer faz registo das décimas de grau na máxima e mínima, e para além disso não regista também a hora nem o dia em que ocorreu esse registo.  

Se quiser mais alguma informação disponha, eu tenho as duas e já sei o que a casa gasta.


----------



## baojoao (7 Fev 2014 às 19:28)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Para mim é WS 9251, que adquiri neste natal. Possui registos de hora e data das máximas e mínimas. Os registos já têm resolução até às décimas de grau. Tem ainda um histograma de pressão, mas ainda não o interpretei como deve ser.
> 
> Já a WS 9135, essa é muito simples, nem sequer faz registo das décimas de grau na máxima e mínima, e para além disso não regista também a hora nem o dia em que ocorreu esse registo.
> 
> Se quiser mais alguma informação disponha, eu tenho as duas e já sei o que a casa gasta.



Já agora quanto custa uma dessas coisas e onde se compra?


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Fev 2014 às 19:36)

baojoao disse:


> Já agora quanto custa uma dessas coisas e onde se compra?



No meu caso adquiri na Decathlon, tanto uma estação como outra. A La Crosse WS 9251 custou 49,95€.


----------



## panda (7 Fev 2014 às 20:48)

Chuva fraca e vento fraco por vezes moderado
Temperatura *8.6ºC* e *97%Hr*
 acumulada *8.2mm*
P 1014 hpa


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Fev 2014 às 20:49)

Vai liderando um tempo pacífico. Céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 9.7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2014 às 20:55)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado em Bragança com alguma precipitação, o meu sensor Auriol marca 7.0ºC.

 - 4.3mm


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Fev 2014 às 20:57)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, com algum sol a mistura. o vento soprou fraco a moderado de vez em quando. 

atualmente esta tudo calmo, não chove, vento fraco e sigo com 10.2ºC

extremos:  5.6ºC minima  \  14.3ºC maxima


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2014 às 21:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Para mim é a WS 9251, que adquiri neste natal. Possui registos de hora e data das máximas e mínimas. Os registos já têm resolução até às décimas de grau. Tem ainda um histograma de pressão, mas ainda não o interpretei como deve ser.
> 
> Já a WS 9135, essa é muito simples, nem sequer faz registo das décimas de grau na máxima e mínima, e para além disso não regista também a hora nem o dia em que ocorreu esse registo.
> 
> Se quiser mais alguma informação disponha, eu tenho as duas e já sei o que a casa gasta.





Sendo assim irei ver essa WS 9251.obrigado pela ajuda.Eu ia comprar o sensor Auriol mas está esgotado no lidl e daí optar agora pela estação.....


----------



## jotackosta (7 Fev 2014 às 21:14)

Mais vento por agora, a temperatura mantém-se nos *8.3ºC*.
Vai chuviscando...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2014 às 21:17)

Boas,por aqui houve uma boa sucessão de nuvens que deixaram ainda alguns mm de ,com 9.7ºC e 100%HR,a conta vai nos 5.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Fev 2014 às 21:22)

joselamego disse:


> Sendo assim irei ver essa WS 9251.obrigado pela ajuda.Eu ia comprar o sensor Auriol mas está esgotado no lidl e daí optar agora pela estação.....




Só tem um defeito... Os dados do nascer e pôr do Sol são mais exatos para Coimbra, Aveiro, Évora, Lisboa, Porto, Leiria e Faro. A estação não tem dados específicos aqui para Viseu nem para os restantes distritos. 

Eu escolhi o código de Coimbra contudo não sei se é a decisão mais acertada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Fev 2014 às 21:32)

Chuva fraca puxada a vento, na última meia hora tem já ocorrido rajadas fortes de vento.


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2014 às 21:33)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Só tem um defeito... Os dados do nascer e pôr do Sol são mais exatos para Coimbra, Aveiro, Évora, Lisboa, Porto, Leiria e Faro. A estação não tem dados específicos aqui para Viseu nem para os restantes distritos.
> 
> Eu escolhi o código de Coimbra contudo não sei se é a decisão mais acertada.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## gomas (7 Fev 2014 às 21:45)

boas parece que vem aí um campeonato de chuvanas proximas horas e tambem muito vento


----------



## jotackosta (7 Fev 2014 às 21:56)

Pressão a descer, rajadas mais fortes de vento...


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Fev 2014 às 22:13)

> Pois,mas espero que a temperatura exterior e interior ao menos tenha dados corretos e que o tamanho não seja muito grande.como moro lamego terei que colocar o código do Porto.



Eu penso que a temperatura é correta, contudo não posso deixar de dizer que geralmente a temperatura da minha estação WS 9135 anda sempre mais baixa em 0.2ºC que a minha WS 9251, mas também tenho de realçar que a estação WS 9135 já fez dois anos e talvez o transmissor tenha falhas.


----------



## jotackosta (7 Fev 2014 às 22:54)

A temperatura já há algumas horas nos *8,3ºC* e o vento a soprar até aos *12,3km/h* nos últimos instantes. O céu continua bastante nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2014 às 23:08)

Continua de aguaceiros e vento de WSW,com 9.8ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Fev 2014 às 23:43)

Chuva moderada, rajadas por vezes fortes mas ainda muito espaçadas.

9.9ºC.


----------



## gomas (7 Fev 2014 às 23:44)

neste momento chuva forte vento com rajadas


----------



## panda (7 Fev 2014 às 23:59)

Chuva leve e vento moderado
Temperatura *9.1ºC* e *93%Hr*
P 1012 hpa
 acumulada *8.7mm*


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2014 às 00:04)

Por Lamego centro, chuva moderada e temperatura de 8 graus
o vento para já é moderado


----------



## jotackosta (8 Fev 2014 às 00:10)

Vai chovendo moderadamente, vento mais constante também ele moderado. A temperatura subiu até aos 8,6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2014 às 01:03)

O vento está a subir de intensidade... o mesmo com a chuva
temperatura de 8,3 graus
vai ser uma noite invernosa....


----------



## bigfire (8 Fev 2014 às 01:05)

Aqui o vento também já se apresenta com algumas rajadas fortes, a chuva por vezes moderada e a temperatura 8,3º.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2014 às 01:08)

Continua tudo essencialmente tranquilo, chuva moderada, rajadas de vento moderadas a fortes(com muito pouca frequência). 10.1ºC


----------



## Dematos (8 Fev 2014 às 01:49)

Por aqui, a pouco uns chuviscos tocados a vento, agora, o vento aumentou de intensidade e ainda nao chove; 11.°!


----------



## Nickname (8 Fev 2014 às 02:06)

Noite amena e chuvosa, 9ºC, vento fraco a moderado.

Incrivel como em apenas 38 dias e 1 hora se chegou aos 500mm de precipitação este ano em Viseu.
371.4mm em Janeiro
124mm na primeira semana de Fevereiro, e 5mm na primeira hora de hoje.

Provavelmente, nunca esta marca foi atingida tão cedo num ano.


----------



## Dematos (8 Fev 2014 às 02:17)

Ja' chegou acerca de 15 minutos e com muito vento a mistura!


----------



## Hermano1x (8 Fev 2014 às 04:10)

que chuvada meu deus


----------



## CptRena (8 Fev 2014 às 04:18)

E parece que acompanhada de electricidade também (Vila Pouca de Aguiar). E em Cabeceiras de Baixo houve um belo festival também. Ora vejam nas descargas do meteogalicia

 http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/raios/raios.action


----------



## Hermano1x (8 Fev 2014 às 04:20)

trovoada, muito vento e chove bem


----------



## Hermano1x (8 Fev 2014 às 04:40)

A temperatura num espaço de 15 minutos caio 3º c sigo 8ºc
Se domingo vai ser pior que hoje meu deus vai tudo pelos ares


----------



## Z13 (8 Fev 2014 às 05:03)

Por Bragança noite de temporal... Muito vento e chuva... Desde a meia-noite já acumulei 18mm...
Já estivemos alguns períodos sem energia eléctrica.


----------



## Dematos (8 Fev 2014 às 05:11)

Continua a chover moderado desde as 2:00! vento moderado a forte!!


----------



## Dematos (8 Fev 2014 às 05:16)

Hermano1x disse:


> trovoada, muito vento e chove bem



trovoada e' coisa que ja' nao vejo por aqui ha muito tempo!


----------



## panda (8 Fev 2014 às 11:04)

Bons dias
Céu nublado e vento moderado
Temperatura *9.5ºC* e *72%Hr*
 acumulada *19.0mm*


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2014 às 11:46)

*Rajada de 164km/h*, registada esta madrugada pela estação no meteocovilha na Torre!!


----------



## Serrano (8 Fev 2014 às 11:50)

9ºC no Sarzedo, com muito vento e algum sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2014 às 12:26)

Bom dia .

Mais uma noite de rega ...desde as 9h que não chove,céu muito nublado com vento moderado W,com 11.5ºC...de chuva vai nos 12.0mm.

Precipitação de ontem foi de 7.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2014 às 13:00)

Boas,alguns pingos e a temperatura a descer,com 9.7ºC contra uma miníma de 9.6ºC esta manhã pelas 8h35m.


----------



## karkov (8 Fev 2014 às 13:15)

Como está na serra da estrela?


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2014 às 15:03)

karkov disse:


> Como está na serra da estrela?



-2,8ºC na Torre, e deve haver neve aos metros.


----------------------------

Aguaceiro de neve na Gralheira.
A ver se pega!


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2014 às 15:10)

AnDré disse:


> -2,8ºC na Torre, e deve haver neve aos metros.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> ...



Os telhados já estão a ficar esbranquiçados


----------



## snowadd (8 Fev 2014 às 15:11)

AnDré disse:


> -2,8ºC na Torre, e deve haver neve aos metros.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> ...



Se olhares agora, já pegou, aguaceiro bem forte!!


----------



## invent (8 Fev 2014 às 15:14)

A última.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2014 às 15:15)

Boas ,nuvens e sol,de vez em quando...uma nuvem lá larga uns aguaceiros daqueles instantânios ,com 11.1ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Dematos (8 Fev 2014 às 15:29)

Pequenas abertas de sol e umas pingas de vez em quando!

De noroeste vao aparecendo nuvens bem carregadas!


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2014 às 15:31)

Por Lamego aguaceiros frios e por vezes céu com abertas.temperatura atual de 6


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (8 Fev 2014 às 15:33)

Esta a nevar...


----------



## bartotaveira (8 Fev 2014 às 16:04)

Também caiu um forte aguaceiro de neve por aqui...

A temperatura caiu de 5,6ºC para *1,7ºC* em 15 minutos!


----------



## Joao_Penafiel (8 Fev 2014 às 16:05)

Já se vê neve na Gralheira...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2014 às 16:06)

Aguaceiro novamente sol ,com 9.7ºC.


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (8 Fev 2014 às 16:40)

Neva em montalegre, 
video de a momentos em 
facebook/METEOMKNTALEGRE...


----------



## KarthagozZ (8 Fev 2014 às 16:47)

Por aqui vai caindo uns chuviscos(quase nada), destacando-se o vento, moderado/forte que se faz sentir...


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2014 às 16:48)

Aguaceiros e granizo ...temperatura a cair..4 graus


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2014 às 17:13)

Aguaceiros e descida de temperatura,com 8.6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (8 Fev 2014 às 17:29)

Por Bragança muito vento e céu parcialmente nublado.

Choveu bastante durante a madrugada, *18mm*, e apenas um pequeno aguaceiro ao inicio da tarde.

A temperatura actual é de *5,0ºC*


----------



## Célia Salta (8 Fev 2014 às 17:32)

Tarde marcada por aguaceiros


----------



## gomas (8 Fev 2014 às 18:01)

dia marcado de aguaceiros granizo e está frio


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2014 às 18:07)

Bom já cá estive hoje, mas não fiz o resumo do que se passou de madrugada. 
Não foi nada de tão transcendente, apenas aumentou a frequência de rajadas de de vento e a chuva tornou-se forte, o temporal da passada quinta-feira teve rajadas bem mais fortes até. 

De resto, os aguaceiros têm sido moderados e trazem bastante vento. A temperatura está quentinha, ora  não fosse Tondela a ''Cova dos Fornos''

9.0ºC


----------



## gomas (8 Fev 2014 às 18:09)

entre as 4 e 5 da madrugada de hoje testemunhei algo parecido com um tornado
vento muito forte seguido de chuva forte 
sei que houve um telhado aqui na minha zona que ficou destruido  e era uma vivenda nova


----------



## panda (8 Fev 2014 às 18:09)

Tarde fria por vezes com aguaceiros e vento moderado
Temperatura *6.6ºC* e *79%Hr*
 acumulada *20.5mm*
P 1015 hpa


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2014 às 18:23)

O GFS baixou a cota da neve para o interior na madrugada de domingo para segunda.vamos ver o que irá acontecer...
Por Lamego tarde de aguaceiros acompanhados de granizo.temperatura máxima de 6
Atual 4,5


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2014 às 18:52)

Olá a todos,
gostaria de saber a vossa opinião sobre esta estação/modelo
terá qualidade?

TFA 35.1113.IT (Estação meteorológica)

http://www.redcoon.pt/B421098-TFA-351113IT_Esta%C3%A7%C3%B5es-Meteorol%C3%B3gicas


----------



## bigfire (8 Fev 2014 às 19:00)

O dia por aqui foi passado com alguns aguaceiros que baixavam a temperatura, pelas 14:45 caio um forte aguaceiro misturado com granizo, na serras lá iam ficando pintadas de branco, mas nada de especial. Por agora a temperatura é de 6,7º.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2014 às 19:02)

joselamego disse:


> Olá a todos,
> gostaria de saber a vossa opinião sobre esta estação/modelo
> terá qualidade?
> 
> ...



Não sei mas parece uma imitação das La Crosse, embora não conheça nenhuma igual, mas até os símbolos do estado do tempo são iguais. Há uma da La Crosse Technology equivalente a essa:  La Crosse Technology WS 9057 http://www.lacrossetechnology.fr/P-6-A1-WS9057.html


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2014 às 19:07)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Não sei mas parece uma imitação das La Crosse, embora não conheça nenhuma igual, mas até os símbolos do estado do tempo são iguais. Há uma da La Crosse Technology equivalente a essa:  La Crosse Technology WS 9057 http://www.lacrossetechnology.fr/P-6-A1-WS9057.html



sim, é mesmo imitação. Terei que ver, mas pelo que vejo a melhor é ainda a 

LA CROSSE TECHNOLOGY
ESTAÇÃO METEOROLÓGICA WS 9251


obrigado pela ajuda...


----------



## Hermano1x (8 Fev 2014 às 19:09)

Boa tarde cheguei agora da serra do alvão só avia neve a partir da barraca!
vou ja postar umas fotos!
Sigo com 4.9ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2014 às 19:09)

Boas,céu pouco nublado,com 7.8ºC 75%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.4ºC / 11.9ºC 12.0mm.


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (8 Fev 2014 às 19:11)

Mais uma vez na Serra de Montemuro:


----------



## INFANTE (8 Fev 2014 às 19:11)

joselamego disse:


> sim, é mesmo imitação. Terei que ver, mas pelo que vejo a melhor é ainda a
> 
> LA CROSSE TECHNOLOGY
> ESTAÇÃO METEOROLÓGICA WS 9251
> ...



Estou a pensar ir à decathlon...essa 9251 dá-te o valor de pressão?


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2014 às 19:13)

INFANTE disse:


> Estou a pensar ir à decathlon...essa 9251 dá-te o valor de pressão?



Infelizmente não.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2014 às 19:14)

joselamego disse:


> sim, é mesmo imitação. Terei que ver, mas pelo que vejo a melhor é ainda a
> 
> LA CROSSE TECHNOLOGY
> ESTAÇÃO METEOROLÓGICA WS 9251
> ...




A La Crosse WS 9057, traz a humidade, um fator importante para saber a probabilidade de neve. Eu estive para comprar esta que lhe referi, só que não encontrei um local fidedigno a não ser o site da La Crosse Technology dos U.S.A, só que não me interessava estar à espera tanto tempo e depois ainda ir pagar taxas da alfandega... Joselamego, é melhor irmos falar para o seguinte tópico aqui do fórum: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/estacao-meteorologica-escolha-compra-lojas-duvidas-1440.html

Não vão os administradores ou moderadores se chatearem com estes conteúdos.


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2014 às 19:22)

Mais um aguaceiro 
temperatura atual de 5


----------



## INFANTE (8 Fev 2014 às 19:23)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Infelizmente não.



OK! Mas pelo menos dá a evolução dela...e essa escala já deve dar uma ajuda!


----------



## Hermano1x (8 Fev 2014 às 19:28)

Serra do Alvão


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2014 às 19:45)

Os aguaceiros estão de volta.

7.5ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2014 às 19:50)

Aguaceiros fortes. 7.6ºC


----------



## xtremebierzo (8 Fev 2014 às 20:24)

Nevando intensamente *0.9ºC*

Unhas fotos volvendo pa casa de agora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2014 às 20:34)

Boas ,céu quase limpo e com 6.4ºC.


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2014 às 20:34)

Aqui caiu um aguaceiro à uns minutos atrás
temperatura atual de 4 graus


----------



## jotackosta (8 Fev 2014 às 20:43)

Tudo muito calmo, vento em calmaria, não chove. A temperatura vai nos *6,7ºC*.
Durante a tarde nuvens muito escuras rodearam aqui a minha zona mas ficou-se só por isso.


----------



## jotackosta (8 Fev 2014 às 20:55)

Hei atenção que o vento parece que me ouviu...


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Fev 2014 às 20:55)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente  muito nublado, com vento moderado da parte da manha, enfraquecendo á tarde. 
atualmente está tudo calmo, vento fraco, nao chove no momento e sigo com 6.4ºC, 13.5ºC foi a máxima do dia.


----------



## xtremebierzo (8 Fev 2014 às 20:57)

A autoetrada A6 cortada durante 2 horas no puerto do manzanal 1220m por accidentes básicamente, por que con 14 limpaneves pa 30 Km de autoestrada eu creo que son suficientes, + outras 25 limpaneves na para zona de Ponferrada-Pedrafita, o problema son alguns conductores que circulan con neve como se os asfalto estubese seco


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2014 às 21:02)

O nosso IPMA alterou a cota de neve para madrugada de domingo para segunda, cota a partir dos 400 metros no interior


----------



## mborgespires (8 Fev 2014 às 21:02)

Boa noite!
Por aqui 7,8°, 72% de HR.
O vento sente-se, direcçao SW, 2 km/h.
1008 hPa.
Vamos ver como vai correr a noite!


----------



## jotackosta (8 Fev 2014 às 21:03)

A estação meteorológica de Viseu (aeródromo) regista a temperatura mais baixa de todas as restantes presentes no mapa do IPMA.


----------



## INFANTE (8 Fev 2014 às 21:05)

jotackosta disse:


> A estação meteorológica de Viseu (aeródromo) regista a temperatura mais baixa de todas as restantes presentes no mapa do IPMA.



Onde?! no mapa do IPMA só vejo a de Vila Real com 4.7º


----------



## jotackosta (8 Fev 2014 às 21:08)

INFANTE disse:


> Onde?! no mapa do IPMA só vejo a de Vila Real com 4.7º


https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.mapa/

Fazendo zoom surgem as duas de Viseu!


----------



## Z13 (8 Fev 2014 às 21:15)

Por aqui *3,0ºC*...


----------



## INFANTE (8 Fev 2014 às 21:19)

jotackosta disse:


> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.mapa/
> 
> Fazendo zoom surgem as duas de Viseu!



Obrigado! Sempre a aprender...esta estação "cidade" penso que é a da quinta agrária, não? esses 6,5 batem certo com o que tenho


----------



## rodri (8 Fev 2014 às 21:30)

INFANTE disse:


> Obrigado! Sempre a aprender...esta estação "cidade" penso que é a da quinta agrária, não? esses 6,5 batem certo com o que tenho



Registo 3.6 graus. Céu a ficar limpo


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2014 às 21:36)

Depois de uma breve ronda de aguaceiros moderados, há agora abertas e a temperatura sobe quando chove e desce quando para de chover.

7.1ºC


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (8 Fev 2014 às 21:51)

Continua a nevar, ja com acumulacao....


----------



## baojoao (8 Fev 2014 às 22:03)

Fotos do Rio Dão na minha voltinha de bike esta tarde:
Juntos às termas de Sangemil. Onde está a ponte?






Termas de Sangemil


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (8 Fev 2014 às 22:19)

MeteoMontalegre disse:


> Continua a nevar, ja com acumulacao....



Têm fotos para comparar com o Montemuro?


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2014 às 23:11)

Boa noite.

Por aqui 2,8ºC e um céu pouco nublado. Já tivemos alguns aguaceiros esta noite e o último já trazia algum gelo.


----------



## Jonastern (8 Fev 2014 às 23:29)

As águas do rio Tejo vão subir durante as próximas horas, tendo a Comissão Distrital de Protecção Civil de Santarém sido convocada para uma "reunião de emergência" que vai decorrer esta noite, disse à agência Lusa fonte da protecção civil.
"As barragens que descarregam para os rios Tejo e Zêzere estão perto do limite de armazenamento e as águas vão continuar a subir até cerca das 24:00, sendo previsível que o actual número de estradas submersas aumente devido à subida das águas", disse fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS).

"A reunião foi convocada com carácter de emergência", referiu a mesma fonte, considerando que o evoluir da situação "vai depender das descargas das barragens e do que chover nos próximos dias".

"Os afluentes da bacia do Tejo estão a contribuir para o aumento dos volumes", observou, tendo referido que as descargas das barragens espanholas e de Castelo do Bode "estão a ser geridas de modo a evitar uma onda de cheia, com picos de descarga seguidos de uma redução".

As primeiras vias a serem cortadas à circulação foram algumas estradas rurais, nos concelho de Coruche, Almeirim, Benavente, Golegã, Pernes (Santarém), Cartaxo e Torres Novas, que confinam com as bacias dos rios Tejo e Zêzere e por se encontrarem em leito de ribeiras ou por saturação dos solos.

Na Bacia do Tejo registou-se um aumento médio dos caudais na ordem dos 2.000m3/s ao princípio da noite de ontem, com descargas concertadas entre as barragens de Fratel e Castelo do Bode, a fim de evitar a convergência dos caudais na foz do Zêzere com o Rio Tejo ao mesmo tempo.

A fonte adiantou que tem sido feita uma monitorização contínua a todas as bacias hidrográficas e ao comportamento das barragens - Castelo do Bode, no rio Zêzere, encontra-se actualmente com a sua capacidade de armazenamento nos 93% -, frisando que a evolução da situação vai depender do que chover nos próximos dias.

Ainda no rio Zêzere, a barragem de Cabril está com 93% da sua capacidade preenchida e a barragem de Bouçã atingiu os 100%.

No rio Sorraia, as barragens de Montargil e Maranhão atingiram os 100% de enchimento.

Nos rios Tejo e Ocreza, a barragem do Fratel está a 98% da sua capacidade de armazenamento, a da Pracana a 96%, a de Cedillo a 88,20%, e a de Alcântara atingiu os 89,04% de enchimento.

Lusa/SOL


----------



## salgado (8 Fev 2014 às 23:31)

Aquela mancha nubolosa que se dirige para o norte e centro não no svai trazer precipitação nas próximas horas?


----------



## panda (8 Fev 2014 às 23:44)

Tudo calmo  céu com pouca nebulosidade 
Temperatura actual *5.7ºC* e *79%Hr*
P 1017 hpa
 acumulada *20.5mm*


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2014 às 23:52)

Esta manhã, o Rio Sabor e o afluente Igrejas em Gimonde. Já levam muita água.


----------



## Dematos (9 Fev 2014 às 00:07)

salgado disse:


> Aquela mancha nubolosa que se dirige para o norte e centro não no svai trazer precipitação nas próximas horas?



Eu diria la' para o fim da manha/inicio de tarde!


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2014 às 00:39)

Por Lamego tudo calmo
céu com poucas nuvens
temperatura de 3 graus
vamos ver o dia de hoje, aí é que iremos ver a potência da tempestade


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Fev 2014 às 01:12)

Por aqui está tudo calmo, agora não há vento céu pouco nublado e sign com 5.6 graus.  está com se costuma dizer, uma calmia estranha.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 03:15)

Pinga com 5.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2014 às 07:49)

Chuva forte por agora.
Já desde as 7 horas que chove moderadamente.


----------



## baojoao (9 Fev 2014 às 08:05)

Por aqui a chuva é forte pelo menos desde as 6:20. Estão cerca de 5ºC


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2014 às 09:07)

Chuva moderada mas ainda com vento calmo....temperatura de 4 graus


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Fev 2014 às 09:26)

AnDré disse:


> *Rajada de 164km/h*, registada esta madrugada pela estação no meteocovilha na Torre!!



Muito curioso para ver a maior rajada que hoje vai registar!


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2014 às 09:28)

Bom dia!

Chuva também aqui em Bragança com apenas 2.9ºC na estação da ESA-IPB, vento praticamente nulo por agora.


----------



## rsrocha (9 Fev 2014 às 09:33)

Olá a todos. Sabem dizer se ha acumulação de neve ali na zona da A24 em Bigorne ou na estrada que vai para Cinfaes? Obrigado a todos.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Fev 2014 às 09:56)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Muito curioso para ver a maior rajada que hoje vai registar!








No fim de semana passado a estação estava assim, e deve ser com está agora, visto que marca vento nulo e a temperatura actual está nos -2.9ºC, com uma mínima de -6.1ºC às 02:09.

Esperemos que descongele, para as pás do anemômetro poderem voltar a girar e a registar o vento.


----------



## vifra (9 Fev 2014 às 09:58)

rsrocha disse:


> Olá a todos. Sabem dizer se ha acumulação de neve ali na zona da A24 em Bigorne ou na estrada que vai para Cinfaes? Obrigado a todos.



Está a nevar no Montemuro, e a 321 Castro Daire - Cinfães deve estar a ser cortada. A GNR de Viseu, já comunicou de corte de estrada de Bigorne a Resende.



> GNR Viseu em Resende
> ALERTA ESTRADA CORTADA - RESENDE (09:38)
> 
> Devido à queda de neve e a formação de gelo a EM 553 -RESENDE - FEIRÃO - BIGORNE, encontra-se cortada.
> ...


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Fev 2014 às 10:25)

ac_cernax disse:


> No fim de semana passado a estação estava assim, e deve ser com está agora, visto que marca vento nulo e a temperatura actual está nos -2.9ºC, com uma mínima de -6.1ºC às 02:09.
> 
> Esperemos que descongele, para as pás do anemômetro poderem voltar a girar e a registar o vento.



Pois, é o grande problema da estação. É pena, porque podia registar provavelmente dos valores mais elevados de vento  de sempre numa estação meteorlógica em PT continental. Pode ser que o vento seja tanto que arranque o gelo!


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2014 às 10:49)

Bom dia.

Manhã marcada pela chuva aqui por Bragança e até um pouco de água-neve, mas acumulação só mesmo aos 900-950m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2014 às 10:58)

Bom dia .

Por aqui,desde 8h30m que ainda não parou....sempre certinha ,o vento está fraco,com 7.0ºC e vai nos 7.0mm.


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2014 às 11:12)

Por Lamego chuva fria e temperatura mantem-se nos 4 graus


----------



## Z13 (9 Fev 2014 às 11:18)

Aqui na cidade chove (5mm acumulados) com 3,3°C... A pressão também está em queda, 1002mb.


----------



## mborgespires (9 Fev 2014 às 11:25)

Bom dia! Em Mirandela a hPa baixou de 1001 para 996 (em 2h).
Chove, algum vento de SW, 81% de HR e 7,9º.


----------



## panda (9 Fev 2014 às 11:31)

Bons dias 
Chuva e vento nulo
 acumulada *12.2mm* 
Temperatura *5.7ºC* e *98%Hr*
P *1003 hpa*


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2014 às 11:38)

Olá de novo!

Chove agora com uma intensidade um pouco maior, o vento continua fraco e para já temos 7.6mm no IPB.


----------



## mborgespires (9 Fev 2014 às 11:55)

A pressão continua a cair - vai em 995 pHa. A estação meteorológica indica tendência para baixar ainda mais!


----------



## irpsit (9 Fev 2014 às 11:57)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Muito curioso para ver a maior rajada que hoje vai registar!



Ah boa, essa rajada esta noite na torre de 164km/h já está à boa maneira das tempestades polares aqui da Islândia. E eu outro dia aqui já me queixava com rajadas de 140km/h, que empurravam-me ao chão.

Este temporal têm potencial para ser violento. Estou curioso, até porque no satélite não parece ainda muito cavada a depressão.


----------



## Serrano (9 Fev 2014 às 12:08)

Manhã de chuva no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 4.5ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (9 Fev 2014 às 12:14)

Boas

O dia amanheceu com queda de neve(sem acumulação) e nevoeiro por aqui, neste momento chove intensamente com vento forte e nevoeiro cerrado. Temperatura a subir, nos 3ºC


----------



## panda (9 Fev 2014 às 12:44)

bem já com *21.2mm*


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2014 às 12:47)

vifra disse:


> Está a nevar no Montemuro, e a 321 Castro Daire - Cinfães deve estar a ser cortada. A GNR de Viseu, já comunicou de corte de estrada de Bigorne a Resende.



Neva também em Várzea da Serra (950m), embora com pouca acumulação. Está tudo molhado!

Na Gralheira às 8h57 estava assim.
E agora ainda deve ter mais neve, não?


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2014 às 12:48)

A chuva começa a intensificar mas o vento ainda é fraco.temperatura de 6


----------



## xtremebierzo (9 Fev 2014 às 12:52)

CHuva debil, nuboso *3.5ºC*


----------



## Royal Village (9 Fev 2014 às 12:56)

joselamego disse:


> A chuva começa a intensificar mas o vento ainda é fraco.temperatura de 6



Aqui ao lado, em Vila Real, chove com intensidade e vento fraco.
A temperatura está nos 5ºC.

Quando as cotas de neve baixarem pela madrugada, a precipitação vai ser residual, ou podem esperar-se algumas alterações?


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2014 às 13:01)

Royal Village disse:


> Aqui ao lado, em Vila Real, chove com intensidade e vento fraco.
> A temperatura está nos 5ºC.
> 
> Quando as cotas de neve baixarem pela madrugada, a precipitação vai ser residual, ou podem esperar-se algumas alterações?



Boas.penso e pelo que se vê nos meteogramas irá cair alguma neve de madrugada mas poderá não acumular...mas vamos acompanhando


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2014 às 13:07)

6.7ºC
Chuva moderada, vento quase nulo.
Aqui em Viseu raramente o vento assusta, veremos logo.


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2014 às 13:07)

2,9ºC e caiu agora um aguaceiro de graupel e água-neve.


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2014 às 13:13)

Em Montemuro a neve já passou a chuva.

Gralheira, agora:


----------



## invent (9 Fev 2014 às 13:32)

Bem, por estes lados tem estado sempre a chover com alguma intensidade, estão de momento 8ºC e o vento é nulo, nem uma palha se mexe.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2014 às 13:35)

Boas ,a chuva continua e o vento aumentar ,com 9.7ºC e 16.0mm.


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (9 Fev 2014 às 13:37)

Montalegre, acordou com neve 5 cm de acumulacao...
actualmente: chuva fraca, 2°, vento para ja NULO.


----------



## Z13 (9 Fev 2014 às 13:39)

Por Bragança continua a precipitação (11mm acumulados) mas a temperatura caiu para os 2,3°C, a mínima do dia. A pressão está nos 996mb, e em queda... Quem tiver problemas de ossos...!


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2014 às 13:39)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui apenas 2.4ºC e com tendência de descida, não era suposto a temperatura estar a subir?

Período de neve granular (graupel) por agora.


----------



## filipeoliveira (9 Fev 2014 às 13:43)

Boa tarde, por aqui chuva e vento nulo
Temperatura 7.9ºC
P 898 hpa


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2014 às 13:49)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Muito curioso para ver a maior rajada que hoje vai registar!





ac_cernax disse:


> Esperemos que descongele, para as pás do anemômetro poderem voltar a girar e a registar o vento.



Acabou de descongelar!
E logo com uma rajada de 98,2km/h!

1,6ºC na Torre.

EDIT: *118km/h*. 30segundos após ter relatado os 98,2km/h.


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2014 às 13:55)

AnDré disse:


> Acabou de descongelar!
> E logo com uma rajada de 98,2km/h!
> 
> 1,6ºC na Torre.
> ...



*127km/h*, e isto ainda não é nada!


----------



## Hermano1x (9 Fev 2014 às 14:06)

Boa tarde!
Esta a chover moderadamente mas sem vento nenhum para ja tudo calmo!
sigo com: 6ºc ,992 hpa e 79% de humidade mas tudo calmo


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2014 às 14:07)

Por aqui já caiu água-neve!


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2014 às 14:11)

1,7ºC, mínima do dia, continua a chover.


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2014 às 14:12)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por aqui já caiu água-neve!



Sim, por várias vezes, esta manhã.


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2014 às 14:14)

Dan disse:


> 1,7ºC, mínima do dia, continua a chover.



Não estava nada à espera que a temperatura estivesse tão baixa a esta hora. 

Continuam os períodos de chuva/água-neve/graupel por aqui.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 14:15)

Ora boa tarde. A manhã foi de chuva moderada a forte. Sabem-me esclarecer uma coisa? Já estamos no pós frontal ou ainda vem lá alguma frente atrás? Pela imagem do Meteosat 0 degree Multi-sensor, parece vir ainda uma grande mancha de precipitação no Oceano.

Falando do estado do tempo nas últimas horas, o vento está a aumentar de intensidade e as rajadas já são fortes, os aguaceiros são também muito concentrados.


----------



## jotackosta (9 Fev 2014 às 14:15)

A temperatura tem subido como era de esperar com a passagem da frente quente aqui pelo interior, registo de momento*8,2ºC* e chuva. O vento tem aumentado de intensidade. Vai ser um fim de tarde interessante assim como a madrugada e manhã já que se modela uma descida das cotas de neve. A acompanhar...


----------



## jotackosta (9 Fev 2014 às 14:21)

Chove intensamente agora!!


----------



## INFANTE (9 Fev 2014 às 14:26)

Por aqui tudo calmo...10,4ºc


----------



## RaFa (9 Fev 2014 às 14:33)

Isto está correcto??


----------



## panda (9 Fev 2014 às 14:38)

Chove bem e a pressão a descer actual *995 hpa*
 acumulada *28.2mm*
Temperatura *6.7ºC*


----------



## stormy (9 Fev 2014 às 14:40)

*LINHA SEVERA NA PROXIMIDADE DE CASTELO BRANCO*

Recomenda-se a maxima atenção!


----------



## baojoao (9 Fev 2014 às 14:40)

RaFa disse:


> Isto está correcto??



é capaz, uma vez que a da Torre também está com uma temperatura mais alta que o normal


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 14:46)

O forno de Tondela bate já esse frio todo, querem ver:
12.5ºC

Enfim, vento moderado e com mais frequência de rajadas fortes, caiem uns pingos.

E estou a ponderar se hei de tirar os transmissores para dentro.


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (9 Fev 2014 às 14:52)

Custa-me a crer que esteja mais quente nas Penhas da Saúde do que em Tondela(o forno oficial Português)


----------



## snowadd (9 Fev 2014 às 14:53)

baojoao disse:


> é capaz, uma vez que a da Torre também está com uma temperatura mais alta que o normal



Não pode estar correcto, neste momento na torre 2.7ºC  (o que é credível, uma vez que o "freezing level" anda pelos 2700 metros na região.. Nas penhas da saúde estão 12.7ºC. Nunca poderia fazer uma diferença de 10ºC entre a torre  e as penhas, além disso a estação estava com problemas há poucos dias.
De assinalar a presença de uma "bolsa" de ar frio na região de Bragança onde a temperatura há pouco registava cerca de 2ºC..
Havia, por volta das (12.00 UTC) um forte gradiente térmico entre o Norte e o centro do País com a zona de transição na região de Vila Real. 
Agora já deve estar a aproximar-se de Bragança, onde a temperatura deve "disparar" dentro de momentos...


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2014 às 14:54)

As Penhas da Saúde devia andar pelos 6-8ºC a esta hora, o valor que apresenta parece-me muito elevado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 14:54)

MaurícioMoreira disse:


> Custa-me a crer que esteja mais quente nas Penhas da Saúde do que em Tondela(o forno oficial Português)



Pois, mas é uma temperatura de ilusão, a estação parece estar com problemas técnicos.


----------



## Hermano1x (9 Fev 2014 às 15:04)

Por aqui em vila real sigo 6.8ºc e 991hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2014 às 15:04)

Boas ,continua mas agora mais fraca,o vento de mais intendidade está agora a chegar,por aqui a sul com abertas,com 12.8ºC e 21.0mm e a pressão em baixa 997hpa.


----------



## Jonastern (9 Fev 2014 às 15:06)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O forno de Tondela bate já esse frio todo, querem ver:
> 12.5ºC
> 
> Enfim, vento moderado e com mais frequência de rajadas fortes, caiem uns pingos.
> ...



Posso saber onde tens a tua estação?

Durante quase 25 anos em minha casa tive um posto da estação agraria de medição de temperatura e pluviosidade e os valores minimos que tens são batidos por larga margem (ano passado chegou a -3) Em campo de Besteiros que fica mais baixo que Tondela)


----------



## rsrocha (9 Fev 2014 às 15:07)

Boa tarde

Por volta da hora de almoco estive na estrada que da acesso a gralheira e estava com muita neve e gelo. A temperatura no carro registava 1.5 com chuva moderada. Nao me aventurei a subir mais pois pela foto da webcam estava tudo coberto com grande acumulacao.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2014 às 15:08)

Sol neste momento e o vento a ficar louco ,com 13.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 15:09)

Jonastern disse:


> Posso saber onde tens a tua estação?
> 
> Durante quase 25 anos em minha casa tive um posto da estação agraria de medição de temperatura e pluviosidade e os valores minimos que tens são batidos por larga margem (ano passado chegou a -3) Em campo de Besteiros que fica mais baixo que Tondela)



Sabe porquê? Porque no Campo de Besteiros certamente se dão inversões térmicas, como é uma região muito próxima ao Caramulo, o ar frio em excesso nos topos da serra do Caramulo têm tendência a baixar e a depositar-se no vale de besteiros, por isso naturalmente que o Vale de Besteiros é mais frio por exemplo em situações de céu limpo e estáveis, sem vento, ou com pouco vento.


----------



## snowadd (9 Fev 2014 às 15:10)

Tal como previ há momentos a temperatura em Bragança começou a "disparar", acompanhem, é interessante: Deverá subir até cerca dos 5ºC nas próximas 3 horas..


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (9 Fev 2014 às 15:10)

Os efeitos da stephanie comecam a sentir por terras de montalegre... vento ja com rajadas fortes e aumento da precipitacao na ultima meia hora,...


----------



## rodri (9 Fev 2014 às 15:15)

O meteo trás os montes indica que segundo a ultima atualização do modelo GFS as cotas na madrugada iram ficar se pelos 250/300 m. Será mesmo??? É que a acontecer praticamente todo o norte e centro interior ficará coberto de neve!


----------



## jotackosta (9 Fev 2014 às 15:18)

Há muito tempo que não presenciava umas nuvens tão baixas por aqui, vento sopra forte agora.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 15:19)

rodri disse:


> O meteo trás os montes indica que segundo a ultima atualização do modelo GFS as cotas na madrugada iram ficar se pelos 250/300 m. Será mesmo??? É que a acontecer praticamente todo o norte e centro interior ficará coberto de neve!



Não sei... Acho isso bom de mais para ser verdade, lá para Bragança até é provável que desça um pouco mais que os 400m, mas para o resto do interior acho um pouco improvável, contudo ainda não saiu a saídas das 12h do GFS.


----------



## jotackosta (9 Fev 2014 às 15:23)

snowadd disse:


> Tal como previ há momentos a temperatura em Bragança começou a "disparar", acompanhem, é interessante: Deverá subir até cerca dos 5ºC nas próximas 3 horas..



Por aqui acompanha-se a tendência e a temperatura quase a chegar aos 10ºC!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2014 às 15:25)

Agora é só vento maluco  de NW,não chove e a temperatura estacionária...mesmo com este vento ,com 12.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 15:28)

Rajada de vento extremamente forte. Um pobre de um passarinho está encostado a um muro, penso que está aleijado


----------



## invent (9 Fev 2014 às 15:29)

A temperatura subiu bem, estão de momento 11,8ºC, não chove e já temos algum vento forte.

Pelos relatos, temos grandes diferenças de temperatura entre centro e o norte do interior, mais do que o habitual, não esperava por isso.


----------



## Royal Village (9 Fev 2014 às 15:32)

rodri disse:


> O meteo trás os montes indica que segundo a ultima atualização do modelo GFS as cotas na madrugada iram ficar se pelos 250/300 m. Será mesmo??? É que a acontecer praticamente todo o norte e centro interior ficará coberto de neve!



Nevar a cotas baixas dentro dos 400 metros acho bastante provável, mas existe a questão de sempre, nas horas em que as cotas baixam, a precipitação será escassa.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Fev 2014 às 15:33)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de céu muito nublado, com chuva por vezes forte. praticamente não houve vento até as 13h. dai ate agora já aumentou e bastante, sopra moderado com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Hermano1x (9 Fev 2014 às 15:33)

Temperatura subiu muito rápido aqui sigo 9.4ºc e se sente algum vento mas nada especial


----------



## invent (9 Fev 2014 às 15:34)

Uii, que vendaval agora, chuva e vento forte.


----------



## Royal Village (9 Fev 2014 às 15:35)

Hermano1x disse:


> Temperatura subiu muito rápido aqui sigo 9.4ºc e se sente algum vento mas nada especial



Aqui já se sentiu uma rajada bastante forte. Até agora estava calmo.


----------



## jotackosta (9 Fev 2014 às 15:39)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Sabe porquê? Porque no Campo de Besteiros certamente se dão inversões térmicas, como é uma região muito próxima ao Caramulo, o ar frio em excesso nos topos da serra do Caramulo têm tendência a baixar e a depositar-se no vale de besteiros, por isso naturalmente que o Vale de Besteiros é mais frio por exemplo em situações de céu limpo e estáveis, sem vento, ou com pouco vento.



E, aí perto, toda aquela zona da freguesia de Barreiro de Besteiros, nas margens do Rio Cris é também frequentemente afectada por essas ditas inversões.


----------



## Hermano1x (9 Fev 2014 às 15:41)

Que diluvio e vento ja se faz sentir bem!


----------



## mborgespires (9 Fev 2014 às 15:43)

A chuva deu tréguas e podemos ver um pouco de sol.
984 hPa; 82% de HR; 11,1ºC


----------



## xtremebierzo (9 Fev 2014 às 15:51)

Nevando a ratos (Neve humeda)  *1.9ºC*


----------



## karkov (9 Fev 2014 às 15:54)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Rajada de vento extremamente forte. Um pobre de um passarinho está encostado a um muro, penso que está aleijado




Ajuda-o


----------



## Royal Village (9 Fev 2014 às 15:55)

karkov disse:


> Ajuda-o



Mr. Neves não consegues ir lá?


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2014 às 15:57)

Dan disse:


> As Penhas da Saúde devia andar pelos 6-8ºC a esta hora, o valor que apresenta parece-me muito elevado.



O ar quente vai "subindo" o continente e o vento forte ajuda a subir moderadamente a temperatura. Locais expostos aos ventos fortes podem ter uma acentuada subida da temperatura ao longo da tarde, antes da entrada da superfície frontal fria. A cota de neve deverá subir esta tarde para os pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Goku (9 Fev 2014 às 15:59)

Alguém me sabe dizer se as estradas de Castro Daire estão circuláveis?


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 15:59)

karkov disse:


> Ajuda-o



Ele estava bem, ficou meio atordoado aquando a rajada de vento, quando acalmou um pouco ele levantou voo. Mas este vento está propício a estragos na natureza


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Fev 2014 às 16:01)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Rajada de vento extremamente forte. Um pobre de um passarinho está encostado a um muro, penso que está aleijado



Recolhe-o, põe-no num sítio quentinho e tenta dar-lhe algo para comer. Se recusar, mistura um pouco de água com açúcar e dá-lhe umas gotinhas com uma seringa ou um conta-gotas.


----------



## Weatherman (9 Fev 2014 às 16:02)

Trovoada por Vouzela


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 16:04)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Recolhe-o, põe-no num sítio quentinho e tenta dar-lhe algo para comer. Se recusar, mistura um pouco de água com açúcar e dá-lhe umas gotinhas com uma seringa ou um conta-gotas.



Obrigado pelos conselhos, se eu vir algum nas redondezas aflito, eu recolho-o. Mas como eu disse ele estava só à espera que o vento acalmasse para voar.


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2014 às 16:09)

vento moderado, nada de especial até agora por aqui.
chuva fraca a moderada.
11ºC


----------



## DaniFR (9 Fev 2014 às 16:10)

Na torre, rajada de 135km/h às 15h22.


----------



## sergiosilva (9 Fev 2014 às 16:10)

Zona de Viseu dentro de 20 minutos ira ser alvo de forte intempérie. Resguardem-se.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 16:11)

Chuva torrencial, vento extremamente forte, trovoada. A chuva parece fumo


----------



## baojoao (9 Fev 2014 às 16:14)

sergiosilva disse:


> Zona de Viseu dentro de 20 minutos ira ser alvo de forte intempérie. Resguardem-se.



Como sabes?


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (9 Fev 2014 às 16:14)

Ouviu-se há minutos um forte trovão em Castro Daire e que levou a que a luz eléctrica falhasse momentâneamente.
Neste momento chove intensamente, com rajadas fortes de vento.


----------



## sergiosilva (9 Fev 2014 às 16:16)

baojoao disse:


> Como sabes?



Analisando os modelos.


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2014 às 16:17)

O céu está bem escuro a sudoeste de facto.
Por agora nem chove.


----------



## baojoao (9 Fev 2014 às 16:18)

Parece  noite. Que grande chuvada e vento forte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2014 às 16:18)

Novamente aguaceiros puxados pelo vento forte ,com 13.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 16:20)

O que está a descer é a temperatura. Mas não sei se os transmissores não se molharam.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 16:21)

A trovoada continua.


----------



## invent (9 Fev 2014 às 16:22)

Pareceu.me ouvir o barulho de um trovão por estes lados.
De momento vai chovendo com alguma intensidade, temperatura nos 11,1ºC.


----------



## dahon (9 Fev 2014 às 16:22)

Já oiço trovões.


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2014 às 16:23)

Trovões e a luz falhou por 4 minutos.
O jogo Tondela-Chaves teve de ser interropido.


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2014 às 16:24)

Chove copiosamente agora.
Nuvens muito baixas.


----------



## invent (9 Fev 2014 às 16:27)

E temos trovoada, céu a ficar escuro.


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2014 às 16:30)

Chuva por vezes forte e vento ..trovoada aqui para já nada


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2014 às 16:30)

Nickname disse:


> Trovões e a luz falhou por 4 minutos.
> O jogo Tondela-Chaves teve de ser interropido.



já está interrompido há 15 minutos pelo menos segundo a antena 1. Acho que não vai haver jogo.


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2014 às 16:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> já está interrompido há 15 minutos pelo menos segundo a antena 1. Acho que não vai haver jogo.



pois, está inundado o relvado segundo uma rádio aqui de Viseu.
Aqui chuva intensa intercalada com chuva moderada, já não se ouvem trovões.

16:37 Chuva torrencial, e a primeira rajada que para mim pode ser considerada forte.
Voltam os trovões


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 16:38)

Retirei os transmissores para dentro, é inevitável não se molharem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2014 às 16:43)

O vento está a ficar forte novamente ,de vez em quando alguns aguaceiros breves,com 12.8ºC.


----------



## geoair.pt (9 Fev 2014 às 16:48)

rajada de 105km/h, 995.2mb, 1.8mm acumulados, 13.9ºC


----------



## invent (9 Fev 2014 às 16:54)

A trovoada mandou o contador abaixo, tem estado sempre a chover bem, temperatura a descer, de momento nos 9,8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2014 às 17:04)

Tondela, por volta 16h20


----------



## baojoao (9 Fev 2014 às 17:05)

Aqui trovejou, faltou a luz e choveu torrencialmente. Chuva, puxada pelo vento, que mais parecia fumo. agora está mais calmo


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 17:10)

Os aguaceiros voltam à carga, o vento acalmou um pouco.


----------



## Hermano1x (9 Fev 2014 às 17:13)

Temperatura começa a descer sigo 9ºc e 989 hpa


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 17:15)

Chuva novamente muito forte e rajadas com grande intensidade. A frente fria está a varrer o território.


----------



## xtremebierzo (9 Fev 2014 às 17:16)

Haber esta noite....


----------



## Hermano1x (9 Fev 2014 às 17:21)

trovoada agora e chove bem


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 17:28)

Abertas de momento, arrisquei a colocar os transmissores lá fora e estão 11.3ºC.

O vento continua forte e a chuva é fraca.


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2014 às 17:34)

Chuva moderada a forte
21.3mm no Aeródromo e 20.8mm na cidade no dia de hoje até ás 16 da tarde.
Ambas acima dos 500mm desde o inicio do ano, a do aeródromo está aliás quase nos 550mm.
A média anual é 1203mm


----------



## INFANTE (9 Fev 2014 às 17:36)

Uma VISÃO Monumental este momento...uma bela aberta e nota-se bem a rotação em volta!


----------



## dahon (9 Fev 2014 às 17:36)

Já começaram as rajadas violentas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2014 às 17:40)

Com 12.2ºC,o vento continua forte de WSW...por vezes aguaceiros.


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2014 às 17:47)

Vento,chuva,trovoada,tudo junto....está agreste!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2014 às 17:47)

Chove bem e vento com fartura .


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 17:48)

Aqui é só vento e mais vento.

10.9ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Fev 2014 às 17:50)

vento bastante forte por aqui, choveu cuprosamente abocado.


----------



## keipha (9 Fev 2014 às 17:51)

Vento a subir bastante de intensidade


----------



## Albifriorento (9 Fev 2014 às 17:52)

O vento continua aqui por CB, ouvem-se bem os uivos, a chuva também intercala entre periudos mais calmos, moderados e por vezes mais fortes, cai agora um ligeiramente mais intenso.


----------



## keipha (9 Fev 2014 às 18:10)

Chuva agora mais calma, mas o vento está forte com intensas rajadas de vento. Se isto agora está assim, logo vai ser bonito


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2014 às 18:14)

Temos trovoada agora, depois de alguma neve durante o dia temos agora chuva intensa e trovoada. A temperatura também subiu, 5ºC por agora.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 18:19)

Célula a sul do Caramulo vai entrando aqui na zona e deixa chuva moderada.

Vento por vezes forte.


----------



## INFANTE (9 Fev 2014 às 18:24)

O rio Pavia está fora do leito.


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2014 às 18:29)

INFANTE disse:


> O rio Pavia está fora do leito.



Em que zona?


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 18:31)

Rajada fortíssima de vento.


----------



## INFANTE (9 Fev 2014 às 18:33)

Nickname disse:


> Em que zona?



Santiago, Quinta agrária...por aí


----------



## PedroNTSantos (9 Fev 2014 às 18:33)

E apesar de toda a chuva a neve resistiu na encosta da Covilhã acima dos 1100m, como se vê nesta imagem das 18h05min.





De notar que, com os 45 mm acumulados até ao momento no dia de hoje, a estação meteocovilha.com já registou *723mm* desde o dia 1 de janeiro; se a isto somarmos o que choveu desde o Natal ao fim-de-ano, teremos, num espaço de dois meses, cerca de *1 000 mm*, ou seja, mais do que chove todo o ano em parte significativa do nosso país.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 18:46)

Neste momento não há nada de transcendente. 9.8ºC e algumas abertas.


----------



## bigfire (9 Fev 2014 às 18:47)

Por aqui o vento começa a intensificar-se, com aguaceiros fortes, durante a tarde também já tivemos trovoada, vamos lá ver como vai correr.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 19:04)

Aguaceiros moderados, vento forte. 

9.8ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Fev 2014 às 19:05)

acalmou agora um bocado, vento mais calmo e nao chove


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 19:17)

A temperatura vai descendo. 9.3ºC


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2014 às 19:18)

MSantos disse:


> *127km/h*, e isto ainda não é nada!



Chegou aos 143km/h às 16h10.

Entretanto a temperatura desceu para valores negativos e a estação já está a gelar.

À medida que isso acontece, o gelo criará atrito no anenómetro, que irá aumentar até que este pare de vez. 

Portanto, já não será hoje que a estação superará os 164km/h atingidos no dia 8.


----------



## bigfire (9 Fev 2014 às 19:19)

O vento agora já começa a ficar mesmo forte, agora é mesmo preciso ter cuidado para quem está fora de casa.


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2014 às 19:21)

Dan disse:


> Temos trovoada agora, depois de alguma neve durante o dia temos agora chuva intensa e trovoada. A temperatura também subiu, 5ºC por agora.



É muito rara a trovoada em Fevereiro em Bragança, mas de facto num violento aguaceiro a trovoada fez a sua aparição. 

As temperaturas nas estações on-line da cidade tiveram uma subida a pique como eu nunca tinha visto, na ESA-IPB saltou dos 3ºC para os 8ºC em muito poucos minutos. 

Z13:






ESA-IPB:


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2014 às 19:25)

MSantos disse:


> É muito rara a trovoada em Fevereiro em Bragança, mas de facto num violento aguaceiro a trovoada fez a sua aparição.
> 
> As temperaturas nas estação on-line da cidade tiveram uma subida a pique como eu nunca tinha visto, na ESA-IPB saltou dos 3ºC para os 8ºC em muito poucos minutos.
> 
> ...


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Fev 2014 às 19:28)

esta de volta o vendaval, chuva fortissima


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (9 Fev 2014 às 19:31)

Chuva moderada a forte, vento  moderado com rajadas fortes...


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2014 às 19:32)

MSantos disse:


> É muito rara a trovoada em Fevereiro em Bragança, mas de facto num violento aguaceiro a trovoada fez a sua aparição.



É muito raro em Fevereiro e tão cedo no mês ainda mais. A última vez que me lembro de trovoada em Fevereiro foi no ano de 2010, nos dias 22 e 23.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 19:34)

Pronto, agora é impossível saber o que lá vem. As pessoas estão a ceder ao IPMA descontroladamente como se viesse aí furacão... 

Os nortenhos safam-se com o radar espanhol, mas para mim não serve.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Fev 2014 às 19:36)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pronto, agora é impossível saber o que lá vem. As pessoas estão a ceder ao IPMA descontroladamente como se viesse aí furacão...
> 
> Os nortenhos safam-se com o radar espanhol, mas para mim não serve.



Vá, podes consultar aqui... é o radar da intensidade de precipitação, não a reflectividade, mas dá para acompanhar a situação...

http://195.245.135.113/meteofontes/previsao.php


----------



## bigfire (9 Fev 2014 às 19:37)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pronto, agora é impossível saber o que lá vem. As pessoas estão a ceder ao IPMA descontroladamente como se viesse aí furacão...
> 
> Os nortenhos safam-se com o radar espanhol, mas para mim não serve.



Também acho, todos sabemos que não é muito comum termos temporais destes por aqui, mas acho que se anda a exagerar um bocadinho, se fosse assim todas as semanas, este pais parava.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 19:39)

ecobcg disse:


> Vá, podes consultar aqui... é o radar da intensidade de precipitação, não a reflectividade, mas dá para acompanhar a situação...
> 
> http://195.245.135.113/meteofontes/previsao.php



Obrigado pela sugestão


----------



## panda (9 Fev 2014 às 19:48)

Vento forte e a chover bem 
Temperatura *8.5ºC* e *78%Hr*
Pressão atmosférica  *988 hpa*
 acumulada *40.0mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 19:58)

9.3ºC chuva moderada, vento forte.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Fev 2014 às 20:03)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Obrigado pela sugestão



Agora, para além do site estar off, parece que os próprios servidores do radar também está... já não actualiza, nem no link que tenho no site...


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 20:04)

ecobcg disse:


> Agora, para além do site estar off, parece que os próprios servidores do radar também está... já não actualiza, nem no link que tenho no site...



Assim sendo estou completamente às escuras, seja lá o que estiver para vir

Oxalá não seja nada de muito intenso.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (9 Fev 2014 às 20:17)

Dan disse:


> É muito raro em Fevereiro e tão cedo no mês ainda mais. A última vez que me lembro de trovoada em Fevereiro foi no ano de 2010, nos dias 22 e 23.



Não foi em Fevereiro… Mas é trovoada em Bragança 

http://500px.com/photo/52914590


----------



## mborgespires (9 Fev 2014 às 20:21)

Por Mirandela, já se sente vento forte. A chuva continua. Estão 9º, 78% HR e 982 pHa (a descer).


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (9 Fev 2014 às 20:24)

Por montalegre, seguimos com chuva e vento fraco.... a stephanie esta muito fraquinha para estas bandas....


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 20:39)

Chuva forte e 9.4ºC. O vento parou um bocado.


----------



## dahon (9 Fev 2014 às 20:45)

Por Viseu volta o vento e chuva forte.


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2014 às 20:47)

Chuva torrencial


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 20:50)

Mais chuva forte... 9.1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 20:52)

Pepitas de granizo agora.


----------



## farp29 (9 Fev 2014 às 21:01)

Em Mogadouro nem chuva nem vento,, por agora..


----------



## rodri (9 Fev 2014 às 21:05)

Por aqui água-chuva lol


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2014 às 21:07)

Por Lamego muita chuva e vento,a temperatura já está nos 6 graus


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 21:17)

Aqui só chove e curiosamente o vento está fraco. 8.9ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Fev 2014 às 21:26)

por aqui tabem esta muito calmo, vento esta fraco chove agora


----------



## bigfire (9 Fev 2014 às 21:27)

Por enquanto as coisas estão mais calmas, parece uma noite normal de inverno, e ainda bem, chuva por vezes fortes, vento fraco. Agora vamos esperar que a noite traga algumas supresas , a temperatura é de 7º.


----------



## salgado (9 Fev 2014 às 21:29)

Aqui um bom aguaceiro agora, temperatura nos 5º (desceu 1º com o aguaceiro)


----------



## camaria (9 Fev 2014 às 21:30)

Por Baião, um dia de inverno normalissimo..!!alguma chuva, por vezes moderada, e vento por vezes moderado, portanto nada de que não estejamos habituados e que é normal em todos os invernos. Por agora tudo calmo, resta esperar pela neve, ou será que também vai ser um fiasco....espero que não! Aliás este inverno (pelo menos até agora) no que diz respeito a frio ou neve, tem sido muito "brando", já não vejo invernos como antigamente....!!!


----------



## jotackosta (9 Fev 2014 às 21:34)

RTP1 neste momento, quem puder ver...


----------



## Mr.Henrique (9 Fev 2014 às 21:41)

farp29 disse:


> Em Mogadouro nem chuva nem vento,, por agora..



Que tal vai a Cascata de Faia Alta?

Queria dar um salto aí para tirar fotos, mas agora até deve ter água demais


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2014 às 21:42)

Boas,vento e chuva ,vento forte de W,com 9.1ºC e a pressão nos 994hpa,vou nos 25.0mm.

Dados de hoje 3.7ºC / 13.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Fev 2014 às 21:44)

parece que está volta o vento forte, chove bastante agora


----------



## salgado (9 Fev 2014 às 21:53)

Há que recorrer ao radar de
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Cáceres...


----------



## CptRena (9 Fev 2014 às 21:56)

salgado disse:


> Há que recorrer ao radar de Cáceres...



Só que a malta que está atrás da Serra da Estrela (Lado ONO) fica na sombra, pois o radar não passa a serra


----------



## Mjhb (9 Fev 2014 às 21:56)

Boas noites.

Por Viseu hoje foi um dia bem soprado... 
Quanto à chuva, fraca a moderada, passando a forte a moderada durante toda a tarde, de forma quase constante. O vento, como era de esperar esteve frote, mas nada de extraordinário.

Montei o anemómetro, por esta noite, numa varanda, minimamente desimpedida de SE a NW. Dá ao menos para ter uma noção: até agora, rajada máxima de 54,5 km/h, isto desde a 19h.

Atual 7,1ºC.


----------



## cardu (9 Fev 2014 às 22:04)

boas alguém me sabe dizer se amanha de madrugada e manha pode nevar em oliveira do hospital,?? é a cota 500 metros


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 22:09)

A temperatura aqui é semelhante ou igual a alguns locais no Litoral Centro.

8.4ºC, chuva moderada, vento por vezes forte.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (9 Fev 2014 às 22:10)

cardu disse:


> boas alguém me sabe dizer se amanha de madrugada e manha pode nevar em oliveira do hospital,?? é a cota 500 metros



Segundo os meteogramas do GFS sim pode nevar durante a madrugada e mãnha  
Mas desde já te digo que não confio muito , mas a probabilidade está lá


----------



## jotackosta (9 Fev 2014 às 22:12)

Mais calmo agora, a temperatura a descer, 7,1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 22:22)

O vento forte voltou, bem como a chuva.

A temperatura arranjou cola nos 8.4ºC


----------



## dahon (9 Fev 2014 às 22:39)

Por Viseu apesar de não estar vento forte a electricidade já falhou por alguns segundos. :what:


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2014 às 22:43)

Voltou a trovoada....A temperatura a descer para 5,5


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2014 às 22:46)

Os aguaceiros continuam,o vento a virar para WNW e continua forte,a temperatura já começou a descer,com 8.3ºC e 26.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Fev 2014 às 22:48)

vento super potente por aqui acompanhado de chuva


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2014 às 22:51)

Boas!

Por Bragança chuva fraca tocada a vento forte, temperatura em descida lenta, está na casa dos 5ºC por agora.


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Fev 2014 às 22:59)

Por aqui vamos tendo uma noite pontuada por aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, e também alguma rajadas fortes. No entanto, até ao momento, considero um dia ventoso de inverno... nada de especial. Vamos ver o que a madrugada no trás. Quando as cotas começarem a descer, diminui também a precipitação


----------



## rodri (9 Fev 2014 às 23:06)

Acredito entre as 00h e as 3h. Neve a cima dos 500 m, apartir dessa hora começa a lotaria, precipitação escassa, vamos ver quem vão ser os contemplados


----------



## Norther (9 Fev 2014 às 23:10)

Por aqui foi um dia normal de inverno, chuva, neve na encosta na parte da manha, muita chuva a partir do meio da tarde com algum vento, faltou a luz umas 6 vezes mas fora isto foi tudo normal por aqui, nada a ver com o GONG esse sim trouxe fortes ventos como a muito não via aqui por baixo, porque na Serra apanho muitas vezes fortes ventos acima dos 60Km/h e ventos constantes  .

Deixo um video desta manha na Serra aos 1200m onde fiz um passeio ate as Penhas da Saúde 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=473522456082156&saved


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2014 às 23:11)

Começa a acumular nos telhados da Gralheira:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2014 às 23:14)

Os aguaceiros continuam e bem grossos e vento forte,a temperatura a descer,com 7.3ºC e vai nos 27.0mm.


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2014 às 23:16)

Chuva e vento.temperatura de 5


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Fev 2014 às 23:18)

continua a brutal ventania, vejo clarões ao que parece elétricos pois são junto ao solo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 23:20)

No interior centro está a dar-lhe bem


----------



## Mjhb (9 Fev 2014 às 23:20)

O vento está novamente moderado a forte, com rajadas a rondar os 25/35 km/h. 
A chuva não está a ser muito regular nem intensa.

Atual 6,5ºC, com 45,7mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Fev 2014 às 23:21)

Por aqui parece que o período de maior intensidade de vento está a ser agora, já tivemos uma quebra de luz. Na altura estava à janela e viu-se um grande clarão antes da mesma. A chuva também tem sido persistente.

A temperatura regista uma queda acentuada, estando agora nos *5.7ºC*.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 23:26)

O temporal de vento voltou desde o meu último post, a chuva é moderada a forte, esta deve ser a 2ª fase mais intensa da Stephanie. 

As rajadas devem andar de novo na casa dos 100km/h

Temperatura a descer: 7.3ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2014 às 23:28)

Por aqui tudo calomo, temperatura a descer. 4.3°


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Fev 2014 às 23:32)

Tudo normal por aqui.


----------



## keipha (9 Fev 2014 às 23:33)

O vento continua intenso por aqui, com algumas rajadas. mas estava á espera de mais, depois deste alarido todo. Mas se ficar por aqui já é bom.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 23:35)

keipha disse:


> O vento continua intenso por aqui, com algumas rajadas. mas estava á espera de mais, depois deste alarido todo. Mas se ficar por aqui já é bom.



À espera de mais?! Ainda agora se abateu uma rajada fortíssima. Aliás a luz acaba de ir abaixo.


----------



## keipha (9 Fev 2014 às 23:38)

Pois aqui também foi a luz. Foi a primeira vez hoje :-) digo mais, pois as previsões pareciam-me a mim algo mais graves. O vento está forte, mas para mim já houve dias piores.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2014 às 23:39)

Chove bem,vai nos 28.0mm e com 6.8ºC.


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2014 às 23:39)

Em Cinfães ouvi dizer que há estradas cortadas e postes chão


----------



## INFANTE (9 Fev 2014 às 23:41)

Aqui por Viseu está a abater-se o pior vento até agora! Fortissimo e constante


----------



## keipha (9 Fev 2014 às 23:42)

Frio. Está é a ficar muito frio. O ar está fresquinho


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (9 Fev 2014 às 23:42)

Nos últimos 5 minutos a intensidade das rajadas de vento aumentou consideravelmente em Castro Daire. E a chuva continua a cair de forma moderada. No entanto, até agora, nada de excepcional.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 23:42)

keipha disse:


> Pois aqui também foi a luz. Foi a primeira vez hoje :-) digo mais, pois as previsões pareciam-me a mim algo mais graves. O vento está forte, mas para mim já houve dias piores.



Naturalmente no ano passado na tempestade GONG, em que o nosso distrito estava em aviso vermelho devido ao vento, e as rajadas muito fortes eram também muito concentradas. Não esquecer é que isto é só um alerta laranja de vento.

Mas de facto os media fizeram muito alarido em torno desta tempestade.


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (9 Fev 2014 às 23:47)

A rapidez com que o vento está a aumentar de intensidade está a ser assustadora. No espaço de 10 minutos, passámos de rajadas moderadas, normais de inverno, para rajadas de vento muito mais fortes e agressivas. Infelizmente, não consigo ver a velocidade mas arriscaria a dizer que algumas delas já ultrapassaram largamente os 50 km/h.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 23:49)

Mais uma mega rajada, até mete medo.  Corte de energia.

6.9ºC


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (9 Fev 2014 às 23:52)

Isto está a ficar feio. Já começaram as falhas de energia. E o vento cada vez mais intenso!


----------



## keipha (9 Fev 2014 às 23:56)

Parece que o "melhor" desta stephanie vai ficar para a madrugada. O vento para já mudou de direcção.  As rajadas estão diferentes


----------



## panda (9 Fev 2014 às 23:59)

acumulada 54.5mm


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Fev 2014 às 00:14)

mais um clarão elétrico e corte de energia, 5 minutos de corte o primeiro por estes lados, o vento continua fortíssimo, vai chovendo moderado. sigo com 5.5ºC


----------



## Royal Village (10 Fev 2014 às 00:14)

Aqui estavam 3ºC há uns 5 minutos atrás,
e o vento voltou em força junto com chuva.


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2014 às 00:15)

Por Lamego chuva e vento forte....temperatura nos 4 graus


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Fev 2014 às 00:17)

o vento faz uma barulheira maluca até uiva a passar pelo predio


----------



## bigfire (10 Fev 2014 às 00:18)

Fugiu todo do forúm


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Fev 2014 às 00:21)

Muita chuva e especialmente muito vento na última hora na cidade de Viseu.


----------



## keipha (10 Fev 2014 às 00:25)

A Malta nao fugiu. O fórum está marado


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2014 às 00:26)

O vento continua forte de oeste, e a chuva moderada a forte.

6.0ºC


----------



## LousadaMeteo (10 Fev 2014 às 00:27)

E a neve o povo ? o que esperam ?

Eu que moro em lousada distrito do porto já estou com 4ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Fev 2014 às 00:28)

Rajadas fortíssimas, agora.


----------



## panda (10 Fev 2014 às 00:31)

Vento agora outra vez mais forte 
Temperatura *5.7ºC* e *82%Hr*
 acumulada já hoje *3.2mm*
Ponto de orvalho *2.8ºC*
P 995 hpa
Wind chill 4ºC


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2014 às 00:35)

Temperatura a descer, 3,5


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Fev 2014 às 00:36)

Rajadas muito fortes. Mantêm-se os aguaceiros.


----------



## rodri (10 Fev 2014 às 00:36)

Muita gente de Viseu


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 00:36)

A temperatura esta em queda e o vento aumentou sigo com rajadas de 25 km/h e com 4ºc


----------



## bigfire (10 Fev 2014 às 00:37)

As rajadas por aqui já aumentaram de intensidade, e a luz já fui a baixo 2 vezes.


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Fev 2014 às 00:38)

Quebra de energia... e um alarme accionado ao pé de casa. A banda sonora que faltava!!!


----------



## bigfire (10 Fev 2014 às 00:39)

Será que ainda vamos ver neve hoje?


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 00:39)

VILA REAL disse:


> Quebra de energia... e um alarme accionado ao pé de casa. A banda sonora que faltava!!!



Mesmo a pouco também ouvia um alarme


----------



## camaria (10 Fev 2014 às 00:40)

começou a nevar em Baião, desta vez parece que não houve engano....


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Fev 2014 às 00:40)

Pela cidade de Viseu a energia ainda não teve cortes. Estou surpreendida. O vento continua mas neste momento chove menos.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (10 Fev 2014 às 00:40)

bigfire disse:


> Será que ainda vamos ver neve hoje?



Tenho a certeza que sim


----------



## baojoao (10 Fev 2014 às 00:41)

Que ventania. Está cada vez pior. Rajadas atrás de rajadas e parecem cada vez mais fortes. Esperar que não aconteça nada. Aqui a luz faltou de tarde, quando trovejou. Por agora estamos bem a esse nível


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2014 às 00:41)

bigfire disse:


> Será que ainda vamos ver neve hoje?



Pode ser que sim,a temperatura está a descer....falta saber a precipitação


----------



## rodri (10 Fev 2014 às 00:41)

A neve vai cair. Calma


----------



## bigfire (10 Fev 2014 às 00:42)

joselamego disse:


> Pode ser que sim,a temperatura está a descer....falta saber a precipitação



Pois, o problema é mesmo esse


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2014 às 00:44)

bigfire disse:


> Pois, o problema é mesmo esse



Mas estou confiante


----------



## rodri (10 Fev 2014 às 00:44)

Até as 3h precipitação não vai faltar, apartir dai serão aguaceiros e aí sim se verá aonde vão cair


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2014 às 00:45)

As rajadas estão fortes mas um pouco mais calmas, a chuva continua e a temperatura voltou a arranjar raízes nos 6.0ºC


----------



## rodri (10 Fev 2014 às 00:46)

Aí vem elaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2014 às 00:47)

rodri disse:


> Aí vem elaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!



Ela quem? Neve, Trovoada?


----------



## rodri (10 Fev 2014 às 00:48)

Neve. Já se alguns flocos de neve molhados no vidro do carro


----------



## LousadaMeteo (10 Fev 2014 às 00:50)

rodri disse:


> Neve. Já se alguns flocos de neve molhados no vidro do carro



Isso é um ótimo pronuncio 
Que temperatura tens ?


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (10 Fev 2014 às 00:51)

rodri disse:


> Aí vem elaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!



em viseu?


----------



## rodri (10 Fev 2014 às 00:53)

Não tenho dados. Sim em Viseu, estou em jugeiros.


----------



## rodri (10 Fev 2014 às 00:54)

Cada vez mais grossos. A cota deve andar nós 550/600


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Fev 2014 às 00:54)

Aqui o vento regressou. Pelo barulho, umas chapas de um estaleiro de obras voaram.


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2014 às 00:55)

Em lamego já água-neve


----------



## rubenpires93 (10 Fev 2014 às 00:55)

Castelo Branco nota para a intensidade do vento que está aumentar bastante!! No sat24 trovoada entre os distritos CB e Coimbra ..


----------



## rodri (10 Fev 2014 às 00:55)

Também aí deve estar a chegar vila real. A tua altitude é semelhante


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Fev 2014 às 00:58)

Os candeeiros da rua apagaram-se... sopra forte o vento.


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 00:58)

Joselamego qual a temperatura por ai?


----------



## bartotaveira (10 Fev 2014 às 00:58)

Boas.

Por aqui tem estado vento forte (média de 70km/h) há pouco registei a rajada máxima de *105km/h*.

Mas até pensei que o vento iria ser superior, no dia 24 de Dezembro último tive uma rajada de 117km/h...

De momento tenho 2,5ºC e a descer rapidamente, está a cair chuva moderada na quase na horizontal... Vamos ver se a cota da neve desce.


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2014 às 01:00)

Hermano1x disse:


> Joselamego qual a temperatura por ai?



3 graus


----------



## invent (10 Fev 2014 às 01:01)

bem, eu por estes lados ainda não me estou a aperceber de nada, estão 4,8°C, faz algum vento forte e vai chovendo.


----------



## INFANTE (10 Fev 2014 às 01:01)

A temperatura por aqui 4.4ºc


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 01:02)

joselamego disse:


> 3 graus



sigo com 3.5ºc


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Fev 2014 às 01:02)

Tudo silencioso, agora.


----------



## Norther (10 Fev 2014 às 01:03)

belo temporal agora, muito vento, água neve com a temperatura assinalado no termómetro do meu carro nos 2ºC, a ver se vira neve


----------



## bartotaveira (10 Fev 2014 às 01:04)

Rajada de *114km/h*, está a aumentar.


----------



## bartotaveira (10 Fev 2014 às 01:05)

Porque razão toda a gente fala de vento muito forte, quando nas estações no Wunderground está tudo com vento fraco ou moderado....?


----------



## invent (10 Fev 2014 às 01:08)

A previsão para a possível neve em Viseu está boa em termos de cotas, a precipitação é que é muito pouca.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2014 às 01:09)

bartotaveira disse:


> Porque razão toda a gente fala de vento muito forte, quando nas estações no Wunderground está tudo com vento fraco ou moderado....?



Por aqui está agora mais fraco, chuva fraca a moderada e 5.8ºC


----------



## cova beira (10 Fev 2014 às 01:14)

norther tas por aí isto parece um blizzard, a cota esta por aqui por volta dos 700 parece me mas a descer rapidamente


----------



## dahon (10 Fev 2014 às 01:15)

O vento não me parece nada de extraordinário pelo menos comparado com a tempestade Gong. Contudo acaba de tocar a sirene dos Bombeiros Voluntários o que é bastante raro acontecer, portanto deve haver alguma situação bastante complicada algures em Viseu.


----------



## INFANTE (10 Fev 2014 às 01:16)

dahon disse:


> O vento não me parece nada de extraordinário pelo menos comparado com a tempestade Gong. Contudo acaba de tocar a sirene dos Bombeiros Voluntários o que é bastante raro acontecer, portanto deve haver alguma situação bastante complicada algures em Viseu.



Onde?! em Viseu?!?! de certeza?!


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (10 Fev 2014 às 01:17)

O vento nesta última hora abrandou significativamente. A chuva, essa, continua a cair moderada e sem parar. Há relatos da queda de água-neve na vila de Castro Daire, há bocado. Aonde me encontro (a uma altitude + baixa) é apenas chuva.


----------



## rodri (10 Fev 2014 às 01:18)

invent disse:


> A previsão para a possível neve em Viseu está boa em termos de cotas, a precipitação é que é muito pouca.



Que seja pouca, desde que venha em neve é o que importa


----------



## chaves23 (10 Fev 2014 às 01:19)

Aqui na minha aldeia perto de castro daire cai agua-neve mais neve que agua


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2014 às 01:19)

Norther disse:


> belo temporal agora, muito vento, água neve com a temperatura assinalado no termómetro do meu carro nos 2ºC, a ver se vira neve



Aqui parece o fim do mundo ehehe neve puxada a muito vento


----------



## dahon (10 Fev 2014 às 01:23)

INFANTE disse:


> Onde?! em Viseu?!?! de certeza?!



Sim. Moro próximo das novas instalações dos B.V. de Viseu e a sirene esteve a tocar.


----------



## INFANTE (10 Fev 2014 às 01:24)

dahon disse:


> Sim. Moro próximo das novas instalações dos B.V. de Viseu e a sirene esteve a tocar.



Está tudo bem e tudo calmo...deveu-se a um problema "técnico" a nível elétrico!


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2014 às 01:25)

Para já o haver condições para nevar mais baixo não se nota. A temperatura está a ter um comportamento igualzinho ao de dia 29 de Janeiro. 

Subida para 6.0ºC


----------



## Serrano (10 Fev 2014 às 01:26)

Também já neva no Sarzedo, com 1.5 graus, muito vento e algumas falhas na electricidade.


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2014 às 01:26)

Continua água-neve por Lamego


----------



## dahon (10 Fev 2014 às 01:31)

INFANTE disse:


> Está tudo bem e tudo calmo...deveu-se a um problema "técnico" a nível elétrico!



Ainda bem.
Fiquei um bocado apreensivo porque é muito raro tocar, muito menos à 1 da manhã.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Fev 2014 às 01:32)

dahon disse:


> O vento não me parece nada de extraordinário pelo menos comparado com a tempestade Gong. Contudo acaba de tocar a sirene dos Bombeiros Voluntários o que é bastante raro acontecer, portanto deve haver alguma situação bastante complicada algures em Viseu.



Também não ouvi anda mas estou cá em cima, perto da ESAM.


----------



## Royal Village (10 Fev 2014 às 01:37)

Em Baião (cerca de 550m) a previsão da cota de neve ás 3 da manhã era de 650m. Se já neva agora pode ser bom sinal...
A frente fria está a entrar de Oeste, certo?


----------



## dahon (10 Fev 2014 às 01:38)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Também não ouvi anda mas estou cá em cima, perto da ESAM.



É normal, os B.V. agora estão situados na zona Este de Viseu, mais propriamente uns metros antes da saída Viseu-Sul da IP5. Por isso muito dificilmente seria audível no centro da cidade.


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2014 às 01:38)

A janela já esta assim condições de blizzard


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2014 às 01:40)

Entretanto, praticamente todas as estradas da Serra da Estrela foram encerradas ao trânsito.


----------



## dahon (10 Fev 2014 às 01:44)

Iluminação pública out.


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2014 às 01:47)

A luz voltou à Gralheira.

Tudo branco:


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Fev 2014 às 01:49)

dahon disse:


> É normal, os B.V. agora estão situados na zona Este de Viseu, mais propriamente ao pé da saída Viseu Este da IP5. Por isso muito dificilmente seria audível no centro da cidade.



Com o tempo melhor e com tudo aberto costuma ouvir-se, mas com tudo fechado, de facto, é impossível.


----------



## farp29 (10 Fev 2014 às 01:49)

Por Mogadouro (750) aumentou o vento. A cota caiu para 600m


----------



## bigfire (10 Fev 2014 às 01:49)

Será que vale a pena esperar por ela por aqui em Vila Real? A cota está muito baixa, mas a precipitação é muito pouco, nem deve dar para acumular.


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Fev 2014 às 01:51)

bigfire disse:


> Será que vale a pena esperar por ela por aqui em Vila Real? A cota está muito baixa, mas a precipitação é muito pouco, nem deve dar para acumular.



Vou aguardar. Com as desilusões que temos apanhado... mais uma não é problema. Se a neve vier e não acumular, sempre dá para lavar as vistas


----------



## Royal Village (10 Fev 2014 às 01:54)

VILA REAL disse:


> Vou aguardar. Com as desilusões que temos apanhado... mais uma não é problema. Se a neve vier e não acumular, sempre dá para lavar as vistas



Era isso que ia responder.


----------



## rodri (10 Fev 2014 às 01:54)

Flocos já algo visiveis


----------



## bigfire (10 Fev 2014 às 01:55)

VILA REAL disse:


> Vou aguardar. Com as desilusões que temos apanhado... mais uma não é problema. Se a neve vier e não acumular, sempre dá para lavar as vistas



Sim, também é verdade, vai ser só mais uma, isso não importa , mas hoje tou confiante.


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (10 Fev 2014 às 01:55)

Em montalegre neva, vento forte e temp -0.5


----------



## Norther (10 Fev 2014 às 01:55)

Por ai esta bom Alfredo :-) a ver se ca em baixo isto anima :-)


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2014 às 01:56)

Vento com rajadas fortes aqui em Bragança e chuva-fraca. 

Não estou com grandes expectativas em relação à neve aqui em Bragança a precipitação prevista é reduzida, talvez caia qualquer coisa mas não acredito muito em acumulações.

As temperaturas nas estações on-line estão na casa dos 4ºC...


----------



## salgado (10 Fev 2014 às 01:56)

Aqui ainda não há neve mas levantei-me com o barulho incrível do vento!


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2014 às 02:06)

NEVE!! 

A chuva está a passar a neve por aqui, ainda cai misturada, nunca vi cair neve com tanto vento.  

Estamos com 3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2014 às 02:07)

Vento e neve-água


----------



## chaves23 (10 Fev 2014 às 02:09)

Aqui neva i bem com vento a mistura i ja acumula nos carros altitude 552 metros perto de castro daire


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Fev 2014 às 02:12)

Gostava de ver se cai alguma coisa sólida por aqui mas as minhas pálpebras parecem não querer colaborar.


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2014 às 02:13)

MSantos disse:


> NEVE!!
> 
> A chuva está a passar a neve por aqui, ainda cai misturada, nunca vi cair neve com tanto vento.
> 
> Estamos com 3ºC.



100% neve agora, os flocos ficam agarrados ao vidro da minha janela, condições de blizzard com eu nunca tinha visto.


----------



## snowboard (10 Fev 2014 às 02:13)

Por aqui a neve anda com excesso de velocidade!


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Fev 2014 às 02:13)

Aguaceiros e por vezes uma rajada (curta) ocasional.


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 02:45)

Não acredito que vá nevar aqui a temperatura já subiu para 4ºc


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Fev 2014 às 02:47)

Nova quebra de luz. Alguns candeeiros da rua foram de novo abaixo... a luz... não os candeeiros.


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 02:48)

Por a minha zona também foram abaixo neste momento


----------



## bigfire (10 Fev 2014 às 02:50)

A cota que está nos meteogramas indica só lá por volta da 6 da manhã, eu também tou achar muito dificil, mas ainda falta algum tempo.


----------



## INFANTE (10 Fev 2014 às 02:50)

Agua neve em Viseu...muito mais neve que agua...


----------



## Vince (10 Fev 2014 às 02:51)

INFANTE disse:


> Agua neve em Viseu...muito mais neve que agua...



Em Viseu mesmo, cidade ? Que zona ?


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Fev 2014 às 02:51)

Daqui a nada é hora Red Bull... não tenho esperanças que neve... mas quero acreditar que posso ver flocos de neve esta madrugada.


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 02:52)

Pois isso é verdade mas a essa hora a precipitação vai mesmo pouca se houver, é um tédio


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Fev 2014 às 02:52)

INFANTE disse:


> Agua neve em Viseu...muito mais neve que agua...



A sério? Vale a pena levantar o traseiro da cama?


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 02:52)

INFANTE disse:


> Agua neve em Viseu...muito mais neve que agua...



Qual a temperatura por ai?


----------



## bigfire (10 Fev 2014 às 02:53)

Será que só nós aqui é que não temos direito? Com tantas serras a volta, e nós, nada


----------



## rodri (10 Fev 2014 às 02:55)

Que nevaoooooo!


----------



## bigfire (10 Fev 2014 às 02:56)

A que altitude tás?


----------



## dahon (10 Fev 2014 às 02:57)

Neve com vento fortíssimo.
Autêntico blizzard.


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 02:57)

bigfire disse:


> Será que só nós aqui é que não temos direito? Com tantas serras a volta, e nós, nada



Também não entendo fogo porque será que raiva!
Ja estive a pensar sair com o carro, mas não estou com vontade depois ter voltar para casa e ver a chuva atrás da janela vou maze dormir!


----------



## INFANTE (10 Fev 2014 às 02:58)

Neva nem sempre constante ainda...estou a praticamente 500metros


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 02:58)

rodri disse:


> Que nevaoooooo!



Temperatura?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Fev 2014 às 02:58)

Fui à varanda e não consegui descortinar o que caía mas não era só chuva. Não tive coragem de abrir a porta por mais que uns segundos pois era uma ventania desgraçada.


----------



## rodri (10 Fev 2014 às 02:59)

Eu estou a 510


----------



## bigfire (10 Fev 2014 às 03:00)

Hermano1x disse:


> Também não entendo fogo porque será que raiva!
> Ja estive a pensar sair com o carro, mas não estou com vontade depois ter voltar para casa e ver a chuva atrás da janela vou maze dormir!



Sim, também acho que vou aquecer os meus lénçois da cama, está visto que isto vai demorar, apesar da cota já andar baixa, é preciso ver isso.


----------



## rodri (10 Fev 2014 às 03:00)

Não tenho dados. Também nunca tinha visto neve puxada a vento. Lindooo


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 03:01)

bigfire disse:


> Sim, também acho que vou aquecer os meus lénçois da cama, está visto que isto vai demorar, apesar da cota já andar baixa, é preciso ver isso.



A temperatura esta descer de novo sigo outra vez com 3.5ºc mas esta muito alta ainda


----------



## dahon (10 Fev 2014 às 03:03)

Agora parou. Incrível quanto mais forte era a rajada maior era a quantidade de neve.


----------



## Royal Village (10 Fev 2014 às 03:03)

Para esta hora o GFS previa em Vila Real cotas de 650m, ainda nos faltam 200 metros ou menos visto que está a nevar a cotas de 500 e tal metros.

Deve estar quase a chegar...


----------



## rodri (10 Fev 2014 às 03:04)

Se neva aqui aí também vai nevar em vila real


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 03:04)

Ou é impressão minha ou ja se ve alguns farrapinhos de neve


----------



## INFANTE (10 Fev 2014 às 03:04)

dahon disse:


> Agora parou. Incrível quanto mais forte era a rajada maior era a quantidade de neve.



confirmo


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Fev 2014 às 03:05)

INFANTE disse:


> confirmo



Já parou, INFANTE?


----------



## rodri (10 Fev 2014 às 03:07)

Parou sim. Mas não tarda muito volta


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2014 às 03:07)

Em lamego já neva


----------



## bigfire (10 Fev 2014 às 03:07)

Hermano1x disse:


> Ou é impressão minha ou ja se ve alguns farrapinhos de neve



Nada, é todo mesnos neve.


----------



## invent (10 Fev 2014 às 03:08)

Alguma água neve por aqui, finalmente, a ver se melhora...


----------



## Royal Village (10 Fev 2014 às 03:08)

Hermano1x disse:


> Ou é impressão minha ou ja se ve alguns farrapinhos de neve



Aqui a chuva e o vento são fracos neste momento, e com a temperatura a baixar.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Fev 2014 às 03:08)

rodri disse:


> Parou sim. Mas não tarda muito volta



Estou uns metros mais abaixo que tu. Acho que mais ou menos à mesma altitude do INFANTE. 475/480 metros.


----------



## rodri (10 Fev 2014 às 03:10)

A temperatura vai continuar a baixar. Pelo que vejo nós modelos aproxima se uma mancha cinzenta! Espero que se descarregue aqui toda :d


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 03:11)

isto é para as 6h, não percam as esperança quem ainda não está com neve, a probabilidade está lá


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Fev 2014 às 03:11)

rodri disse:


> A temperatura vai continuar a baixar. Pelo que vejo nós modelos aproxima se uma mancha cinzenta! Espero que se descarregue aqui toda :d



Julgo que o problema, desta vez, não seja a temperatura e sim a precipitação. Vamos lá ver...


----------



## INFANTE (10 Fev 2014 às 03:12)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Já parou, INFANTE?



Sim para já sim...conseguem fazer alguma previsão mesmo sem o IPMA?


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 03:12)

Céu com abertas agora a temperatura esta a baixar!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Fev 2014 às 03:13)

INFANTE disse:


> Sim para já sim...conseguem fazer alguma previsão mesmo sem o IPMA?



Percebo pouco disto e sem o radar do IPMA...


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2014 às 03:13)

Parou,mas era neve pura


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 03:15)

joselamego disse:


> Parou,mas era neve pura


Qual a temperatura ai?


----------



## invent (10 Fev 2014 às 03:18)

Por aqui também parou a queda de água-neve, passou a frente de precipitação, a partir de agora as temperaturas descem e a queda de neve passa a ser uma lotaria...


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2014 às 03:21)

hermano1x disse:


> qual a temperatura ai?



1,5


----------



## rodri (10 Fev 2014 às 03:22)

Neve fraca agora


----------



## Royal Village (10 Fev 2014 às 03:27)

Recomeça a cair água, 
agora não sei se é agua-neve, agua-chuva, ou agua-ardente...


----------



## Cheiroso (10 Fev 2014 às 03:28)

Em Chaves, ainda que fraca, água-neve...


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 03:29)

Agua neve agora


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 03:29)

Royal Village disse:


> Recomeça a cair água,
> agora não sei se é agua-neve, agua-chuva, ou agua-ardente...



elahhh se for agua-ardente vai la para fora


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2014 às 03:33)

Mais uns farrapos de neve a cair


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 03:34)

Mais neve agora


----------



## Royal Village (10 Fev 2014 às 03:35)

david 6 disse:


> elahhh se for agua-ardente vai la para fora



Com um funil tamanho XL enfiado na goela a apontar para o céu...


----------



## Royal Village (10 Fev 2014 às 03:39)

NEVA em Vila Real!


----------



## bigfire (10 Fev 2014 às 03:40)

Agora sim, mas já tá a acabar.


----------



## Royal Village (10 Fev 2014 às 03:42)

bigfire disse:


> Agora sim, mas já tá a acabar.



O último minuto desta descarga foi neve... está a acabar...

Vi uma coisa estranha na rua... 1 miúdo chinês com uns 6 anos de mochila ás costas e a mãe de pijama atrás dele a chama-lo... ehehehe


----------



## dahon (10 Fev 2014 às 03:42)

Lol. Volta a tocar a sirene dos bombeiros. O pessoal que mora ao lado não deve estar a achar muita graça.


----------



## rodri (10 Fev 2014 às 03:44)

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/satpics/latest_IR.html
Aquilo que ali vem de oeste é o que?


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 03:44)

Vamos esperar penso que esta célula vem para aqui
http://www.rain-alarm.com/


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2014 às 03:45)

1 grau e volta a cair neve


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 03:45)

Royal Village disse:


> O último minuto desta descarga foi neve... está a acabar...
> 
> Vi uma coisa estranha na rua... 1 miúdo chinês com uns 6 anos de mochila ás costas e a mãe de pijama atrás dele a chama-lo... ehehehe



Na jura o meu deus ele estava sonâmbulo ahahahah


----------



## bigfire (10 Fev 2014 às 03:46)

Por aqui a temperatura está nos 4º, e está dificil baixar.


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2014 às 03:47)

Voltou a parar


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 03:48)

Eu sigo 3.3ºc


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 03:48)

rodri disse:


> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/satpics/latest_IR.html
> Aquilo que ali vem de oeste é o que?



é mais chuva que pode ser forte na terça


----------



## bigfire (10 Fev 2014 às 03:48)

joselamego disse:


> Voltou a parar



Isso deve ser algum problema no motor de arranque, nada de especial


----------



## SLM (10 Fev 2014 às 03:50)

dahon disse:


> Lol. Volta a tocar a sirene dos bombeiros. O pessoal que mora ao lado não deve estar a achar muita graça.



Já estão tão habituados que nem notam. Digo eu que moro ao lado dos da minha terra e às vezes só me apercebo minutos depois que aquilo está a tocar


----------



## Royal Village (10 Fev 2014 às 03:52)

Hermano1x disse:


> Na jura o meu deus ele estava sonâmbulo ahahahah



Ou isso ou ia fugir de casa... sei lá. 
Ele foi para casa mas foi a reclamar.


----------



## rodri (10 Fev 2014 às 03:52)

Volta a nevar


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 03:55)

Royal Village disse:


> Ou isso ou ia fugir de casa... sei lá.
> Ele foi para casa mas foi a reclamar.



Se calhar queria ir a neve a serra do alvão


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Fev 2014 às 04:04)

Voltamos ao vento...


----------



## jonaslor (10 Fev 2014 às 04:14)

Tudo branco por Loriga...


----------



## Royal Village (10 Fev 2014 às 04:15)

Água-neve fraca...


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 04:44)

neva de novo


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 04:51)

neva bem


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2014 às 04:53)

Hermano1x disse:


> neva bem


Por aqui teima em cair água-neve. Acredito que mais daqui por uma horita seja 100 % neve. Vamos´lá ver se pelo menos pinta os telhados


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 04:53)

ja parou


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 04:55)

Aqui ela bem so de passagem também gostava de ver so os telhados pintados


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 05:59)

esta nevar


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2014 às 05:59)

Escassos flocos de neve vão caindo


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 06:04)

nevar bem agora


----------



## jPdF (10 Fev 2014 às 06:38)

Por Viseu água neve neste momento. Temp 2.0


----------



## PedroNTSantos (10 Fev 2014 às 07:17)

Covilhã ao acordar:









http://www.meteocovilha.com/web.html


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2014 às 08:15)

Por Lamego cai alguma neve mas com piso molhado não pega.temperatura de 1 grau


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2014 às 08:22)

Bom dia .

Por aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro muito gelado e muitos farrapos há mistura ,agora faz sol e está cá um briol ,com 3.4ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## keipha (10 Fev 2014 às 08:29)

Por aqui nada de neve. Mas já deu para ver que a serra do caramulo está branquinha. Está é um frio... de quando em quando uns aguaceiros fracos


----------



## jonaslor (10 Fev 2014 às 08:29)

Continua nevando em Loriga
Às 7.25m da manhã:


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2014 às 08:30)

Bom dia!

Há pouco esteve a nevar intensamente!






Neste momento ainda cai mas muito pouca, veremos se ainda há mais algum aguaceiro de neve por aqui.


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (10 Fev 2014 às 08:32)

Aguaceiro forte de neve em Castro Daire. Sem acumulação.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (10 Fev 2014 às 08:34)

Bom dia.  Tenho informação que neva intensamente por todo o parque natural do Alvão.


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2014 às 08:53)

Neva com intensidade no Viso Norte, Viseu, já acumula uma camada de gelo nos carros.

Grande nevão agora mesmo


----------



## dahon (10 Fev 2014 às 08:54)

Por aqui também neva.


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2014 às 08:55)

FABULOSO!!!
Neve intensissima, está tudo molhado por isso nem acumula, mas não deixa de ser lindo

8:57 pronto, já está a abrandar

9:00 parou, mas foram uns belos 10 minutos.


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2014 às 09:02)

Parece estar agreste na Gralheira


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Fev 2014 às 09:05)

A madrugada aqui foram de aguaceiros de granizo acompanhadas de vento forte. está frio estavam 3 graus as 8 manhã.


----------



## bigfire (10 Fev 2014 às 09:05)

Por aqui também neva com intensidade, apesar de não pegar


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2014 às 09:06)

Volta a precipitação, mas agora é água-neve (mais água que neve)


----------



## Silknet (10 Fev 2014 às 09:08)

Nickname disse:


> Neva com intensidade no Viso Norte, Viseu, já acumula uma camada de gelo nos carros.
> 
> Grande nevão agora mesmo



Estava a sair de casa nessa altura e foi uma forma de começar o dia bem disposto!


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2014 às 09:12)

Neva bem em Lamego.


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (10 Fev 2014 às 09:23)

Consecutivos aguaceiros de neve, em C. Daire. Não acumula mas já satisfaz a expectativa de ver neve por aqui este inverno  O Montemuro (e até as montanhas mais baixas) estão completamente pintadas de branco!


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2014 às 09:28)

Cai neve em lamego.0 graus


----------



## Z13 (10 Fev 2014 às 09:29)

No Alto de Espinho, no IP4, as coisas não estão fáceis... boa acumulação!


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2014 às 09:29)

Agora até o sol aparece


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Fev 2014 às 09:33)

Na minha aldeia nevou algo, mas pouco... 2013/14 não é ano de grandes neves a cotas baixas!


----------



## Z13 (10 Fev 2014 às 09:33)

Na zona da Campeã também um bonito cenário!


----------



## Z13 (10 Fev 2014 às 09:34)




----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2014 às 10:00)

Bom dia! Por aqui curiosamente caía água-neve com 5.0ºC, pelas 8:35, aliás todos os aguaceiros aí a partir das 7:00h pareciam ser misturados. Trovejou ainda à roda das 6:00h. 

O Caramulo está muito bonito.

Já brilha o Sol, agora.


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2014 às 10:12)

Por lamego tb já brilha o sol.mas ainda nevou bem pena não ter acumulado.1,5 graus atual


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2014 às 10:13)

Cai água-neve com bastante intensidade (mais neve que água)


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2014 às 10:13)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom dia! Por aqui curiosamente caía água-neve com 5.0ºC, pelas 8:35, aliás todos os aguaceiros aí a partir das 7:00h pareciam ser misturados. Trovejou ainda à roda das 6:00h.
> 
> O Caramulo está muito bonito.
> 
> Já brilha o Sol, agora.



Olá,desta vez pegou bem caramulo.imagino que esteja feliz.Em lamego foi pena não ter pegado apesar de ter caido bem....


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2014 às 10:15)

10:15 Quase só neve agora, mas menos intensa.

10:18 água-neve (50/50)


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2014 às 10:20)

Pessoal de vila real.na cidade caiu neve esta manhã?


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2014 às 10:27)

Neve quase pura e bastante intensa.

Flocos grandes por momentos


----------



## Serrano (10 Fev 2014 às 10:33)

Muito vento e uma pequena camada de neve no Sarzedo...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Depois desta foto, ainda veio um bom aguaceiro de neve, mas não acumulou muito mais.


----------



## Silknet (10 Fev 2014 às 10:35)

Nickname disse:


> Neve quase pura e bastante intensa.
> 
> Flocos grandes por momentos



Tenho pena de não estar por casa agora...

Em Viseu, no centro não se passa nada para já...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Fev 2014 às 10:36)

Aqui pela city, se cai alguma coisa é só mesmo chuva...


----------



## Dematos (10 Fev 2014 às 10:36)

Bom dia,
muito sol por aqui, poucas nuvens e ainda algum vento; 8.°!

No Cabeco da Rainha(1084m) em Oleiros alguma acumulacao de neve, talvez nos ultimos 100m, perto das 10 da manha quando passei pelo IC8!


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2014 às 10:38)

Parou de repente, e agora brilha o Sol, está a ser uma manhã animada.


----------



## Silknet (10 Fev 2014 às 10:38)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Aqui pela city, se cai alguma coisa é só mesmo chuva...



pois..


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2014 às 10:40)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Aqui pela city, se cai alguma coisa é só mesmo chuva...



É incrivel a diferença que uns 40/60 metros de altitude + calor urbano fazem.


----------



## bigfire (10 Fev 2014 às 10:43)

joselamego disse:


> Pessoal de vila real.na cidade caiu neve esta manhã?



Durante a manhão todos os aguaceiros que têm caído, são de neve, alguns deles com alguma intensidade, mas a temperatura já tá a rondar os 6º, por isso aqui já não se espera mais nada de especial, tirando as cotas mais altas.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Fev 2014 às 10:43)

Nickname disse:


> É incrivel a diferença que uns 40/60 metros de altitude + calor urbano fazem.



Onde eu estou há uma certa tendência para não nevar. Estive um ano em Castro Daire e nesse inverno nem um floco lá caiu. Se eu um dia me mudo para a torre...


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2014 às 10:45)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Onde eu estou há uma certa tendência para não nevar. estive um ano em Castro Daire e nesse inverno nem um floco lá caiu. Se eu dia me mudo para a torre...



Vai ser um mau dia para os skiadores 

O sol brilha agora como já não brilhava há muito.
Até eu que não gosto muito de Sol já estou com saudades dele.


----------



## Paulo H (10 Fev 2014 às 10:50)

Cairam uns aguaceiros desde há uns 10min, com neve à mistura! Durante uns 5seg parecia ser apenas neve.


----------



## Cheiroso (10 Fev 2014 às 11:06)

Novamente água-neve em Chaves


----------



## jonaslor (10 Fev 2014 às 11:06)

Continua a nevar copiosamente em Loriga

Algumas fotos das 8.30m da manha


----------



## Cheiroso (10 Fev 2014 às 11:15)

Cheiroso disse:


> Novamente água-neve em Chaves



Por 5 min ainda neve.... mas ja passou.


----------



## jonyyy (10 Fev 2014 às 11:27)

Boas

Por aqui o dia amanheceu muito perigoso, não pela quantidade de neve(que devia ter 1cm ou 2), mas pela qualidade, parecia farinha, de tão "seca" ser, a temperatura chegou aos -3ºC e com o vento que se fazia sentir parecia a sibéria, levantava do chão e fazia remoinhos, pena mesmo foi a pouca precipitação, mesmo assim e apesar de o sol se ir mostrando, ainda há muita neve nos telhados e a sombra ahaha
Sigo com 0ºC neste momento e aguaceiros de neve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2014 às 11:34)

Boas,como disse o Paulo H...eram aguaceiros gelados e neve já muito derretida ,agora sol e nuvens e esperar pelos próximos aguaceiros,com 7.2ºC e vento fraco,de chuva hoje vai nos 6.0mm.


Precipitação de ontem 28.0mm,a pressão desceu até aos 994hpa e máxima rajada de vento foi de 46.8km/h.


----------



## mborgespires (10 Fev 2014 às 11:46)

Bom dia! Em Mirandela acordámos com um lindo dia de sol mas frio.
Agora desabou uma carga de água.
Temperatura de 8,1ºC com sensação térmica de 3,8º C.
65% HR e vento de N com rajadas de cerca de 20 km/h.


----------



## mborgespires (10 Fev 2014 às 11:49)

Atualização:
Chuva com neve misturada!
7,1ºC de temperatura e 3,1ºC de sensação térmica.


----------



## mborgespires (10 Fev 2014 às 11:54)

A sensação térmica desceu para -1ºC.


----------



## snowadd (10 Fev 2014 às 11:56)

mborgespires disse:


> Atualização:
> Chuva com neve misturada!
> 7,1ºC de temperatura e 3,1ºC de sensação térmica.



Ve-se alguma neve pegada na serra dos Passos?


----------



## Cheiroso (10 Fev 2014 às 11:57)

mborgespires disse:


> A sensação térmica desceu para -1ºC.



É a célula que passou por Chaves... não me admira que possa nevar um pouco também.


----------



## mborgespires (10 Fev 2014 às 12:00)

A Serra dos Passos esteve coberta com nuvens mas não me parece que tenha neve.


----------



## snowadd (10 Fev 2014 às 12:01)

mborgespires disse:


> A Serra dos Passos esteve coberta com nuvens mas não me parece que tenha neve.



Pois a quantidade de precipitacao é muito baixa, e se mesmo que acumula-se um pouco derretia logo com o sol depois dos aguaceiros


----------



## mborgespires (10 Fev 2014 às 12:02)

Cheiroso disse:


> É a célula que passou por Chaves... não me admira que possa nevar um pouco também.



Sim, esta célula vinha da zona de Valpaços.


----------



## INFANTE (10 Fev 2014 às 12:04)

Parte do Caramulo à pouco
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...25338608&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_comment


----------



## darque_viana (10 Fev 2014 às 12:15)

Aldeias da serra do Montemuro isoladas pela neve que chega a um metro de altura - JN

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3678180


----------



## snowadd (10 Fev 2014 às 12:19)

darque_viana disse:


> Aldeias da serra do Montemuro isoladas pela neve que chega a um metro de altura - JN
> 
> Sabem lá eles o que é 1 metro de neve, pode estar acumulado em algumas partes devido ao vento forte, mas nao é assim que se mede a altura de neve! Vi as imagens e nem aos 10 cm chega!! ahaha


----------



## DaniFR (10 Fev 2014 às 12:22)

> Hoje, o CDOS registou um “período de neve na serra do Açor, nomeadamente nos concelhos de Oliveira do Hospital, Pampilhosa da Serra e Arganil”.


in Diário As Beiras


----------



## INFANTE (10 Fev 2014 às 12:30)

snowadd disse:


> darque_viana disse:
> 
> 
> > Aldeias da serra do Montemuro isoladas pela neve que chega a um metro de altura - JN
> ...


----------



## Mjhb (10 Fev 2014 às 12:33)

Bons dias.

Por Viseu o dia segue maioritariamente nublado, tempo fresco e vento fraco a moderado. A rajada máxima qie registei foi a tal de 54,5km/h, que já tinha referido ontem.
Quanto a chuva, pouco choveu de madrugada, cerca de 7mm por volta das 8h. Cerca das 8h20, caia agua-neve, com a chuva nitidamente "congelada". 

A mínima rondou os 2,8°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2014 às 12:46)

Boas,pela zona céu limpo,nuvens só em volta,o vento continua forte,com 8.5ºC e a pressão já em alta.


----------



## INFANTE (10 Fev 2014 às 13:07)

E volta a nevar...


----------



## snowadd (10 Fev 2014 às 13:19)

INFANTE disse:


> snowadd disse:
> 
> 
> > Nitidamente não conhece o Montemuro...acredito piamente que é mesmo assim...pelas viagens que lá faço e pelo socorro que lá é prestado! Repare... "nalgumas zonas" não quer dizer que as fotos sejam das zonas com maior acumulação, já que foram tiradas de locais ainda transitáveis.
> ...


----------



## INFANTE (10 Fev 2014 às 13:24)

snowadd disse:


> INFANTE disse:
> 
> 
> > Desculpe posso nao conhecer o Montemuro muito bem, mas deve neve percebo e mesmo muito. Para sua informacao sou meteorologista profissional e vivi 2 e meia na suecia, estive na Laponia, em janeiro onde nem la a neve chegava a 1 metro e era uma coisa fenomenal! Medida 80 cm, (que nao é um metro).
> ...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Fev 2014 às 13:35)

atao não há fotos???


----------



## snowadd (10 Fev 2014 às 13:44)

Pois eu já vi encostas viradas a sul quase sem nada e viradas a norte com este nível de acumulação...não sou meteorologista mas sou agente de prot. civil que muito já andei a socorrer pessoas naquelas aldeias e sei bem do que falo. Se o seu conhecimento que acredito é de um grande profissionalismo, o meu é prático e com conhecimento de causa.[/quote]

Uma coisa, é certa acredito que há anos atrás a serra de montemuro tenha tido essas acumulações, pois é uma zona de bastante pluviosidade. Mas não foi o caso desta noite, de certeza absoluta.. Já começou a nevar tarde ontem e não poderia ter acumulado disso. E as autoridades portuguesas têm sempre tendência "abrir demais a boca" as medições oficiais são feitas em estações próprias com as condições adequadas.. Atenção não estou a desrespeitar o seu trabalho e acredito que seja díficil aceder às povoações! 
E repito pode ter em algumas zonas uma grande acumulação devido ao vento ou passagem do limpa neves!! Mas não se mede assim!!
Como cientista gosto de ser rigoroso e enerva-me que as pessoas digam coisas que não são verdade, alarmando o cidadão. 
Nota essa foto que coloco, que não tem comparação de acumulação de neve da que está hoje em Montemuro e só tem 80 cm.. Foi tirada na lapónia sueca!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (10 Fev 2014 às 14:03)

Novo aguaceiro de neve pela Covilhã:


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Fev 2014 às 14:10)

A aldeia de Gralheira na Serra de Montemuro está coberta de neve e os limpa-neves ainda não passaram por lá.


----------



## Célia Salta (10 Fev 2014 às 14:29)

Por aqui o dia tem sido marcado por aguaceiros de granizo


----------



## cm3pt (10 Fev 2014 às 14:38)

Peço desculpa por perguntar, mas existe algum outro metodo para carregar fotos que não o Image Shack?? É que a minha conta foi cancelada. Alguem que me possa informar agradecia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2014 às 14:43)

Boas,por aqui as últimas horas a ficar mais calmo ...muito sol e algumas nuvens ,mas o ambiente na rua é fresco ,com 8.7ºC 65%HR.


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 14:47)

E vila real esta coberto de neve a volta da cidade so nao consegui tirar foto a serra do marao


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2014 às 15:12)

cm3pt disse:


> Peço desculpa por perguntar, mas existe algum outro metodo para carregar fotos que não o Image Shack?? É que a minha conta foi cancelada. Alguem que me possa informar agradecia.



Eu uso este : http://imgur.com/


----------



## jotackosta (10 Fev 2014 às 15:17)

Boa tarde! Fresquinho hoje!! eheh
Nevou de madrugada e manhã se bem que de manhã era mais água-neve. Mas daqui via-se acumulação perto de Mangualde, penso eu que em Abrunhosa-a-Velha (cerca de 500m de altitude), coisa rara de se ver por aqui! Por Pindo parece a que as nuvens se desviavam desta vez. E lá ia caindo tudo ao lado

Sigo com 7,4ºC e boas abertas desde o inicio da tarde!


----------



## cm3pt (10 Fev 2014 às 15:18)

Hermano1x disse:


> Eu uso este : http://imgur.com/




Obrigado pela informação. Aqui esta a "nossa serra" branquinha


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (10 Fev 2014 às 15:23)

Montemuro ao início da tarde:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2014 às 15:59)

Boas,céu meio nublado e vento mais fraco,a temperatura em descida,com 7.2ºC 70%HR.

Dados de hoje 3.0ºC / 9.7ºC  e 6.0mm.


----------



## baojoao (10 Fev 2014 às 16:09)

Foto de hoje no Caramulo
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=219806894878140&set=gm.568423809919719&type=1&theater


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2014 às 16:24)

Não consegui ir hoje ao Caramulo mas ainda tirei umas fotografias muito apressadas. Fica o elegante registo:


----------



## baojoao (10 Fev 2014 às 16:32)

5 minutos de granizo


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2014 às 16:39)

Lamego ainda teve neve de manhã, caiam bons farrapos ,pena não ter acumulado,mas à volta da cidade a serra meadas está com neve....


----------



## jotackosta (10 Fev 2014 às 16:40)

baojoao disse:


> 5 minutos de granizo



Realmente está tudo muito escuro para esses lados!


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2014 às 16:47)

joselamego disse:


> Olá,desta vez pegou bem caramulo.imagino que esteja feliz.Em lamego foi pena não ter pegado apesar de ter caido bem....



Pegou creio que até aos 750m na parte norte do Caramulo, ainda há neve nos cumes, sobretudo sobre a cidade do Caramulo: 

Cumes acima da cidade do Caramulo neste momento:


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2014 às 16:55)

Relativamente aqui à cova, a madrugada foi ainda de algum desassossego. Rajadas moderadas a fortes de oeste, e aguaceiros picados a vento. A mínima foi 5.0ºC (espero que o transmissor não me tenha enganado, pois na estação velha a temperatura foi aos 4.5ºC) 

Precisamente de manhã e que não estava à espera e nem sem como foi possível, abateu-se um breve água-neve de 2-3 minutos (mais água que neve), seguido de pepitas de granizo, com uma temperatura de 5.0ºC (temperaturas em consonância nas estações).

De resto o dia tem sido marcado por aguaceiros, sendo que os da manhã era muito frios. Prossigo com 8.7ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (10 Fev 2014 às 17:03)

Por aquí neva a ratos

Foto de oxe







Haber esta noite... a cota pode que ande algo xusta...

Unha foto do puerto de Ancares entre Lugo e León a 1600metros esta foto e de antes de esta ultima nevada.. oxe estará moito peor






A pesar da nevadisima o puerto aberto

E iste o puerto de foncebadon a 1400 metros , unha zona que non e de acumular moita neve


----------



## baojoao (10 Fev 2014 às 17:26)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Relativamente aqui à cova, a madrugada foi ainda de algum desassossego. Rajadas moderadas a fortes de oeste, e aguaceiros picados a vento. A mínima foi 5.0ºC (espero que o transmissor não me tenha enganado, pois na estação velha a temperatura foi aos 4.5ºC)
> 
> Precisamente de manhã e que não estava à espera e nem sem como foi possível, abateu-se um breve água-neve de 2-3 minutos (mais água que neve), seguido de pepitas de granizo, com uma temperatura de 5.0ºC (temperaturas em consonância nas estações).
> 
> De resto o dia tem sido marcado por aguaceiros, sendo que os da manhã era muito frios. Prossigo com 8.7ºC.



Aqui de manhã (7:40) estavam 2°C


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2014 às 17:28)

baojoao disse:


> Aqui de manhã (7:40) estavam 2°C



Pois mas aí é aí... Aqui é o forno do distrito, já se sabe o que a casa gasta.

8.0ºC de momento.


----------



## baojoao (10 Fev 2014 às 17:29)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois mas aí é aí... Aqui é o forno do distrito, já se sabe o casa gasta.
> 
> 8.0ºC de momento.



Mas também não tive sorte


----------



## snowadd (10 Fev 2014 às 17:36)

Unha foto do puerto de Ancares entre Lugo e León a 1600metros esta foto e de antes de esta ultima nevada.. oxe estará moito peor






A pesar da nevadisima o puerto aberto

E iste o puerto de foncebadon a 1400 metros , unha zona que non e de acumular moita neve






[/QUOTE]

Aqui sim é neve a sério 
Não temos a mínima hipótese em termos de neve contra Espanha, no nosso cantinho..


----------



## jotackosta (10 Fev 2014 às 17:36)

Choveu mais um pouco, agora a temperatura vai descendo: *6,3ºC*


----------



## jonaslor (10 Fev 2014 às 17:40)

LORIGA:
(AO 12.00H)


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2014 às 17:41)

Belas fotos do Caramulo, é uma serra linda, com neve ainda mais. 
Pena os incendios deste Verão.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Fev 2014 às 17:46)

Hoje foi o primeiro dia em que saí à rua e achei efectivamente frio, durante todo o dia. Com pena minha mas penso que esta terá sido a última oportunidade de acalentar ver neve em Viseu este inverno. Oxalá esteja enganada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2014 às 18:20)

Boas,por aqui reina calma total ,algumas nuvens e vento muito fraco,com 6.3ºC 74%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2014 às 18:34)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Hoje foi o primeiro dia em que saí à rua e achei efectivamente frio, durante todo o dia. Com pena minha mas penso que esta terá sido a última oportunidade de acalentar ver neve em Viseu este inverno. Oxalá esteja enganada.



Sim e se se mete aí algum anti-ciclone, é que é mesmo para dizer adeus.

Chove fraco com 6.8ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (10 Fev 2014 às 18:36)

Por aquí 1.4ºC E nubrao

Unha foto nun alto aqui enfrente ds minha casa a 900m 










AS limpaneves a espera do frente de esta noite (Iste traballo si que me gustaría)


----------



## jotackosta (10 Fev 2014 às 19:31)

Bastante nevoeiro por aqui!


----------



## rodri (10 Fev 2014 às 19:36)

O frio mantém se. Está noite a neve chega a que cota?


----------



## xtremebierzo (10 Fev 2014 às 19:41)

rodri disse:


> O frio mantém se. Está noite a neve chega a que cota?



Non sei, aqui dicen que sobre 600/700, agora estamos en *0.3ºC* a 700 metros

A ventaxa das zonas montañosas e que acumulan frío para cando chege o frente.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Fev 2014 às 20:41)

boas

por aqui até ao meio dia, foi de aguaceiros de granizo mas com boas abertas. de tarde ja foi mais sol do que nuvens apesar do vento ter estado moderado até ao meio da tarde. 
atualmente está tudo calmo, vento sopra fraco céu pouco nublado e sigo com 5.7ºC

extremos: 3.3ºC minima  \  11.4ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2014 às 20:55)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 4.6ºC 87%HR.


----------



## panda (10 Fev 2014 às 22:10)

A manha foi de fracos aguaceiros por vezes de neve a tarde céu com algumas nuvens. Por agora céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura *5ºC* e *84%Hr*
 acumulada *12.0mm*


----------



## jotackosta (10 Fev 2014 às 22:26)

Chuva fraca e vento nulo, a temperatura colou-se nos *5,2ºC*


----------



## PedroNTSantos (10 Fev 2014 às 22:31)

O dia de hoje não matou a fome de neve, mas já deu para encher o olho ao povo que mais sofre pela neve: o pessoal de Vila Real, Lamego, Viseu e da Covilhã, cidades que estão sempre no limite...

Na Covilhã, hoje foi assim...





















*Fonte das imagens:* https://www.facebook.com/meteocovilha; https://www.facebook.com/covilhamunicipio?fref=ts


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2014 às 22:54)

Boa noite!

Uma madrugada em tivemos momentos de autentico blizzard, ao início da manhã tivemos um forte aguaceiro de neve que pintalgou levemente a cidade de branco (postei uma foto desse momento umas paginas a trás). Durante o resto manhã ainda fomos tendo alguns aguaceiros de neve, mas a partir da tarde o sol foi brilhando entre as nuvens  até voltar a ficar nublado no início da noite.

Por agora temperaturas na casa dos 3ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Fev 2014 às 22:59)

Isto de vir aqui ao final do dia e ver tanta farinha junta no cimo das nossas serras é um verdadeiro pitéu!  Parabéns a todos pelos registos! 

O Caramulo estava mesmo especial hoje.


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2014 às 23:15)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> O dia de hoje não matou a fome de neve, mas já deu para encher o olho ao povo que mais sofre pela neve: o pessoal de Vila Real, Lamego, Viseu e da Covilhã, cidades que estão sempre no limite...
> 
> Na Covilhã, hoje foi assim...
> 
> ...





Verdade,não pegou em lamego mas vi cair e muita de manhã na cidade..já deu para encher a vista ....acho que a cotas 400/500 este ano já não deveremos ter,infelizmente....


----------



## BIEIRINHAS (10 Fev 2014 às 23:16)

Neve em Vieira do Minho


----------



## panda (10 Fev 2014 às 23:49)

Temperatura actual *4.2ºC* e *91%Hr*
P 1022 hpa

Dados de hoje *3ºC* / *8.7ºC*
 acumulada *12.0mm*


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2014 às 00:04)

Temperatura de 3 graus e céu nublado....HR de 80%


----------



## jonaslor (11 Fev 2014 às 00:09)

Por Loriga foi assim:


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Fev 2014 às 00:18)

Por aqui chove com 6.0ºC. São umas pingas grossas, deve ser ainda neve derretida. Pelo menos este ano já vi uma amostra de neve aqui no Forno do distrito. Adorava ainda ver tudo branquinho aqui até ao final deste Inverno.


----------



## jotackosta (11 Fev 2014 às 00:30)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Por aqui chove com 6.0ºC. São umas pingas grossas, deve ser ainda neve derretida. Pelo menos este ano já vi uma amostra de neve aqui no Forno do distrito. Adorava ainda ver tudo branquinho aqui até ao final deste Inverno.



Essa chuva deve estar a chegar até aqui...mais fresco com 4,5ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (11 Fev 2014 às 01:00)

E aí está ela, chove certinha


----------



## Dematos (11 Fev 2014 às 01:37)

Praticamente limpo, leve brisa; 6.°!


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2014 às 08:35)

Bom dia.

Por aqui segue a chuva com 2,7ºC.


----------



## keipha (11 Fev 2014 às 09:00)

Por aqui chuva. Muita chuva


----------



## Mjhb (11 Fev 2014 às 09:14)

Bons dias.

Por Viseu, o dia nasceu nublado e algo fresco, com chuva moderada d constante. 

Quando saí de casa, tinha 17,9mm e 5,2°C.


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2014 às 09:35)

Água-neve agora, 2,4ºC.


----------



## mborgespires (11 Fev 2014 às 09:52)

Bom dia! Por Mirandela, chuva, 7,4ºC, vento de SW, 83% de HR.


----------



## Z13 (11 Fev 2014 às 11:04)

Bom dia,

continuam os aguaceiros por Bragança. *10mm* recolhidos até agora com *2,4ºC*.


----------



## jonaslor (11 Fev 2014 às 11:09)

Vídeo - Praia Fluvial de Loriga coberta de neve


http://dai.ly/x1bpovb


----------



## Dematos (11 Fev 2014 às 12:39)

Bom dia,
chove continuamente desde as 4:00, vento fraco!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2014 às 12:44)

Bom dia .

Desde de madrugada que ainda não parou de ...sempre certinha ,o vento está muito fraco,com 9.2ºC e vai nos 18.0mm.


----------



## panda (11 Fev 2014 às 13:05)

Boas tardes
Muita chuva já vai nos *43.5mm*
Temperatura *6.8ºC* e *99%Hr*
P 1009 hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Fev 2014 às 13:29)

Boas

por aqui a madrugada e manhã marcada por chuva que cai certinha. o vento ainda não apareceu segundo o accuweather estão 11 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2014 às 13:55)

Boas,continua certinha ,vento fraco,com 9.2ºC e vai nos 20.0mm.


----------



## actioman (11 Fev 2014 às 14:08)

jonaslor disse:


> Vídeo - Praia Fluvial de Loriga coberta de neve
> 
> 
> http://dai.ly/x1bpovb



Belo filme sim senhor, com detalhe para os detalhes, passo a redundância!
E que tal um banhito!? 

Aproveito para agradecer os vosso relatos e testemunhos desta queda de neve meio envergonhada, mas que sempre deu para lavar a vista,como várias vezes por aqui foi referido! 

E já agora parabéns aos felizes contemplados!


----------



## jonaslor (11 Fev 2014 às 14:28)

Vídeo - Loriga vestida de Branco


http://dai.ly/x1br50v

Por aqui muita chuva e a neve a derreter...


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2014 às 14:29)

jonaslor disse:


> Vídeo - Praia Fluvial de Loriga coberta de neve
> 
> 
> http://dai.ly/x1bpovb



Vídeo muito bom. 

Depois de uma manhã de chuva em Bragança temos um início de tarde com céu encoberto mas sem precipitação, temperaturas na casa dos 5/6ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Fev 2014 às 14:30)

A aldeia da Gralheira na Serra de Montemuro continua branquinha.







A próxima Pista de Ski de Portugal devia ser nesta aldeia.


----------



## jonaslor (11 Fev 2014 às 14:45)

Gostaria de partilhar mais esta foto da queda de neve em Loriga...






Ver mais fotos:

https://www.facebook.com/tiago.lucas82/media_set?set=a.10201075165634798.1073741893.1638094541&type=3


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2014 às 15:34)

Boas,continua o céu muito nublado...a torneira já va ficando cada vez mais fechada,só pingos ,com 9.8ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Fev 2014 às 16:06)

Depois de mais umas belas horas de chuva, aqui uma pequena ribeira que no Verão até chega a secar estava assim à pouco. Escorria agua de todos os lados, em algumas zonas havia bastante agua a atravessar as estradas.






Neste momento já não chove e vêem-se algumas abertas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Fev 2014 às 16:21)

Por estes lados houve essencialmente muita chuva moderada. O vento mal o vi.

Bom parece que é esta a semana de despedida do mau do tempo, não é que o sol faça mal depois de tanta chuva, mas assim ver neve é um sonho terminado.

11.7ºC e céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2014 às 16:24)

Muito nublado por nuvens baixas,já não chove,sem vento algum tempo...nada se mexe ,com 10.0ºC e ficou nos 21.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2014 às 16:42)

Agora é o nevoeiro forte a tapar o sol,esta a subir dos vales dos rios para as partes altas,por cima céu com poucas nuvens,com 10.1ºC e leve brisa de vento de SW.


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2014 às 17:31)

Boa tarde!

Céu quase limpo em Bragança.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2014 às 17:40)

O nevoeiro continua...quase de noite ,ambiente ,sem vento,com 9.5ºC  100%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.4ºC / 10.2ºC e 21.0mm.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (11 Fev 2014 às 17:46)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Céu quase limpo em Bragança e estão 7.9ºC (ESA-IPB).



A estação da ESA-IPB não está bem. Os dados já não são actualizados desde as 15.30h


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2014 às 17:53)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> A estação da ESA-IPB não está bem. Os dados já não são actualizados desde as 15.30h



Ups...

É verdade, deixou de actualizar e eu não reparei,vou anular a temperatura que postei no outro post... 

A minha Auriol marca 7.7ºC,


----------



## panda (11 Fev 2014 às 17:56)

Céu já com abertas
Temperatura *7.4ºC* e *97%Hr*
 acumulada *46.2mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2014 às 18:29)

Nevoeiro bem cerrado ,sem vento,com 9.2ºC.


----------



## Norther (11 Fev 2014 às 18:42)

panda disse:


> Céu já com abertas
> Temperatura *7.4ºC* e *97%Hr*
> acumulada *46.2mm*



grande madrugada e manha de chuva, sem parar e certinha, por vezes intensa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2014 às 19:29)

Já se vê a lua e as estrelas ,mas o nevoeiro ainda continua a passear pela zona ,com 8.6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2014 às 21:05)

Boas,por Lamego manhã de chuva e tarde de abertas e sol....até ficar quase o céu limpo.Temperatura atual de 5 graus


----------



## bigfire (11 Fev 2014 às 21:34)

O dia por aqui acordou bastante chuvoso, sempre com chuva moderada pelo menos até as 10:30, de tarde já tivemos umas abertas com o sol a espreitar. Durante a madrugada na Serra do Alvão ainda nevava, mas a cota já devia andar nos 1000 metros. Por este ano a neve a cota baixas parece já impossivel, mas em termos gerais, penso que foi um bom ano para a neve cotas médias/altas. Por agora 8.1º.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2014 às 22:26)

Boas,já tudo limpo,por cima e por baixo ,com 7.1ºC e sem vento.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Fev 2014 às 22:42)

boas

tarde de chuva parando por volta das 16h. desde então ainda não choveu. 
praticamente não houve vento. 

atualmente está um nevoeiro cerrado, nao ha vento e sigo com 6.3ºC

extremos:  5.7ºC minima  \  13.2ºC maxima


----------



## jonyyy (11 Fev 2014 às 22:47)

Boas

Por aqui foi um dia bem mexido, madrugada e inicio de manha com queda de neve e acumulação na cidade a 950mtrs, que depois passou rapidamente a chuva por vezes intensa. A partir do meio da tarde ficou céu quase limpo e sem vento, tal como está neste momento. mínima de 0ºC e máxima de 5ºC


----------



## xtremebierzo (11 Fev 2014 às 22:51)

Oxe de novo sumamos outra miserable nevada, eso si en canto aumentaba un pouco a altitude aumentaba considerablemente a capa de neve

ASi estaba o mediodia, nevando todo o dia pero a cota moi xusta












A pesar da chuva a partir dos 750 metros a capa de neve ainda se conserva












O meu pai que traballa po los pueblos de montaña de por aquí, a pesar de usar pneus de inverno non pudo chegar a alguns pueblos mais altos, e a limpaneves sempre chega tarde e solo limpia as estradas, as ruas das aldeas quedan sen limpar a nevada rondaba os 30cm-50cm en moitas zonas a 900-1000metros

A todo esto *-0.6ºC* actualmente


----------



## panda (11 Fev 2014 às 23:35)

Nevoeiro
Temperatura nos *5.9ºC* e *99%Hr*
P 1014 hpa

Dados de hoje *4.3ºC* / *8.4ºC*
 acumulada *46.2mm*


----------



## Norther (12 Fev 2014 às 00:46)

André e outro fim de semana ali  Estância de sky Serra da Estrela


----------



## Dematos (12 Fev 2014 às 02:18)

Pouco nublado ou limpo, muito nevoeiro com 8.°!


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2014 às 11:01)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu encoberto aqui pelo Nordeste, e vai chuviscando.

ESA-IPB: 1.7ºC
Z13: 1.5ºC


----------



## Z13 (12 Fev 2014 às 11:52)

Impressionantes essas imagens da Torre...!


----------



## Z13 (12 Fev 2014 às 11:55)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Manhã de céu encoberto aqui pelo Nordeste, e vai chuviscando.
> 
> ...



Grande geada esta manhã!!! A chuva de ontem, com muitas superfícies ainda húmidas e a temperatura negativa desta madrugada (mínima de *-1,4ºC*) deixaram uma camada de gelo impressionante! 



Por agora ainda farrusco e *2,4ºC*. Humidade em *98%*.


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2014 às 12:01)

Parecem tiradas numa estância dos Alpes. Grande camada de neve!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2014 às 12:09)

Camada brutal! 

Pessoal, parece que no wunderground surgiu(4 de Fevereiro) uma nova estação amadora no distrito da Guarda, localiza-se perto de Vila Nova de Foz Côa, a aldeia chama-se Freixo de Numão (cota 555m), também tem webcam. Quantas mais, melhor!


Link: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IGUARDAG5


----------



## Dematos (12 Fev 2014 às 12:51)

Vai chuviscando, vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (12 Fev 2014 às 13:03)

Pergunto-me o que fazem os distritos da Guarda e Castelo Branco em aviso verde, com essa acumulação brutal de neve na Serra...

Faz sentido? Claro que não, uma vez que esta acumulação é aos 2000 metros. Mas já que os avisos são lançados para o distrito e não por região, se existem critérios... não entendo.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Fev 2014 às 13:18)

boas

por aqui a manhã foi marcada por chuva fraca.  não há vento e segundo o accuweather estão 9 graus.


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2014 às 13:19)

Norther disse:


> André e outro fim de semana ali  Estância de sky Serra da Estrela





Soberbo! 

Tenho andado mergulhado em trabalho, e ainda não tive tempo de partilhar as fotos do fim-de-semana de 1 de Fevereiro.
Mais para a frente faço um tópico sobre isso!

Continuar a partilhar fotos dessas Norther!


----------



## Geiras (12 Fev 2014 às 13:23)

Já percebi que as fotos não são de hoje...


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2014 às 13:31)

Geiras disse:


> Pergunto-me o que fazem os distritos da Guarda e Castelo Branco em aviso verde, com essa acumulação brutal de neve na Serra...
> 
> Faz sentido? Claro que não, uma vez que esta acumulação é aos 2000 metros. Mas já que os avisos são lançados para o distrito e não por região, se existem critérios... não entendo.





Geiras disse:


> Já percebi que as fotos não são de hoje...



Acho que as fotos do Norther são de ontem, Geiras.

Quanto aos avisos, bom, se a Serra da Estrela, e principalmente o planalto > 1800m, fosse contemplado por esses avisos, os distritos de Castelo Branco e Guarda estariam em constante aviso vermelho.

E o mesmo teriam que fazer para os distritos de Braga e Vila Real, por causa do Gerês. Não que a neve lá seja tão frequente e permanente como na Serra da Estrela (a altitude é menor), mas quando dá para neve, é ao metro. (Dada a precipitação abundante).


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2014 às 14:02)

Geiras disse:


> Pergunto-me o que fazem os distritos da Guarda e Castelo Branco em aviso verde, com essa acumulação brutal de neve na Serra...
> 
> Faz sentido? Claro que não, uma vez que esta acumulação é aos 2000 metros. Mas já que os avisos são lançados para o distrito e não por região, se existem critérios... não entendo.



Este parâmetro até é bem explícito, refere-se à queda de neve, ou seja, precipitação de neve superior a 100cm num determinado episódio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2014 às 14:49)

Boas .

Desde de madrugada que ainda não houve intervalo na ...sempre em queda ,mas hoje a espessura têm sido sempre no minímo ,com 9.4ºC e sem vento,até ao momento 3.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2014 às 15:55)

Continua a chuva fraca,vento muito fraco,a temperatura ao de leve,lá vai subindo,com 9.9ºC 100%HR.


----------



## jonaslor (12 Fev 2014 às 16:07)

Chuva, nevoeiro e com temp de 10.0ºC
Deixo um ultimo video realizado no dia 10.02.2014...

http://dai.ly/x1bt2e6


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2014 às 17:56)

Boas,tal como ontem a esta hora...nevoeiro cerrado e sem vento ,com 10.1ºC 100%HR.


----------



## xtremebierzo (12 Fev 2014 às 18:28)

Xeada humeda por esta zona, con accidentes en zonas puntuales , sobre todo en estradas secundarias, a estrada era una pista de patinaje 

*-2.8ºC* De mínima

Temperatura actual 3.9ºC E nuboso


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2014 às 18:42)

Boas,não chove,nevoeiro...muito ,com 10.1ºC e sem vento.

Dados de hoje 2.9ºC / 11.3ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Fev 2014 às 19:38)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi igualmente de chuva fraca, mas com o vento fraco a notar-se até ao fim da tarde. 
atualmente não chove, não há vento e sigo com 11.4ºC

extremos: 6.3ºC minima  \  12.3ºC maxima


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Fev 2014 às 19:45)

Norther disse:


> Estância de sky Serra da Estrela



Dizer gosto não chega. Fantástico!! Vou querer ir à Serra assim que puder


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2014 às 21:02)

Boas,já sem nevoeiro,o vento depois muitas horas sossegado já rola com intensidade de WSW,céu pouco nublado,a temperatura já subiu aos 11.2ºC,com 10.8ºC 100%HR.


----------



## bigfire (12 Fev 2014 às 22:01)

Hoje o dia começou com alguns aguaceiros pela manhã, já dá parte da tarde era a grande nebulosidade que se manteve. Neste momento 10.9º.


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2014 às 22:25)

Por Lamego chuva de manhã e de tarde nublado....temperatura atual de 9,5.


----------



## panda (12 Fev 2014 às 22:28)

Depois de alguma chuva e nevoeiro, agora céu pouco nublado
Temperatura *9.9ºC* e *90%Hr*
 acumulada *11.0mm*


----------



## jotackosta (12 Fev 2014 às 22:39)

De volta o vento. Hoje o dia foi marcado por céu muito encoberto e aguaceiros pouco frequentes.
Sigo com *9,7ºC*


----------



## Norther (13 Fev 2014 às 00:10)

Geiras disse:


> Já percebi que as fotos não são de hoje...



As fotos são do dia 9 e 10 Janeiro 2014, foi um amigo meu que trabalha la por cima  grande acumulação, são as zonas onde acumula mais, em grande parte das pistas torna-se difícil acumular assim porque os ventos fortes que assolam o planalto varrem a neve para estas zonas.

Por aqui o céu encontra-se nublado mas não chove, vento fraco e temperatura rondar os 8ºC


----------



## Dematos (13 Fev 2014 às 01:26)

Chove bem   sem vento; 13.° e nevoeiro de vez em quando!

Tarde de chuva, com 1paragem entre as 18:30 e as 22:30!


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2014 às 10:18)

Alguns posts, referentes ao tema em discussão sobre acumulação de neve vs permanência de neve no solo, foram movidos para o seguinte tópico:


 Acumulação de neve vs permanência de Neve em Portugal


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2014 às 12:12)

Estou a pensar comprar a estação Météo Oregon scientifc Bar-388-Hg . qual a vossa opinião?Obrigado!


----------



## vitamos (13 Fev 2014 às 12:25)

joselamego disse:


> Estou a pensar comprar a estação Météo Oregon scientifc Bar-388-Hg . qual a vossa opinião?Obrigado!



Bem depende.

Essa estação é constituida apenas por um termohigrómetro exterior. Ou seja se a tua intenção é apenas o registo de temperaturas e humidades poderá ser uma boa compra. No entanto, não vem provida de qualquer RS pelo que as leituras terão sempre um erro, a não ser que o sensor seja devidamente abrigado.

Na categoria de estações simples acaba por ser uma boa compra se o preço for convidativo. A título de exemplo o LIDL já lançou estações com características semelhantes a menos de 20€.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2014 às 12:51)

Bom dia .

Até que enfim...já houve uma manhã quase limpa e ambiente morno para o passeio matinal ,até se sentia o ar quente ,agora neste momento o céu vai ficando muito nublado e sem sol,com 15.5ºC 82%HR e vento fraco.

Esta noite choveu e dei 1.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Fev 2014 às 13:21)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu nublado com algum vento. já apareceu algum sol também. 
segundo o accuweather estão 11 graus.


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2014 às 13:57)

vitamos disse:


> Bem depende.
> 
> Essa estação é constituida apenas por um termohigrómetro exterior. Ou seja se a tua intenção é apenas o registo de temperaturas e humidades poderá ser uma boa compra. No entanto, não vem provida de qualquer RS pelo que as leituras terão sempre um erro, a não ser que o sensor seja devidamente abrigado.
> 
> Na categoria de estações simples acaba por ser uma boa compra se o preço for convidativo. A título de exemplo o LIDL já lançou estações com características semelhantes a menos de 20€.




obrigado pela ajuda.
o RS é a medição da pluviosidade, sol, lua, etc?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2014 às 14:00)

Boas ,por algumas horas...tarde de primavera ,sol e nuvens e uma boa temperatura 16.8ºC  e algum vento de WNW.


----------



## vitamos (13 Fev 2014 às 14:09)

joselamego disse:


> obrigado pela ajuda.
> o RS é a medição da pluviosidade, sol, lua, etc?



Não, o RS é o Radiation Shield, ou abrigo da radiação solar. É um instrumento precioso para colocação do sensor de temperatura por forma a ter registos fiáveis de temperatura.


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2014 às 15:06)

vitamos disse:


> Não, o RS é o Radiation Shield, ou abrigo da radiação solar. É um instrumento precioso para colocação do sensor de temperatura por forma a ter registos fiáveis de temperatura.



obrigado Vitamos,
o problema é que uma estação com RS é muito mais cara, para cima de 80 euros
o valor que posso é até 50 euros


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2014 às 15:33)

Boas,ficou novamente o céu muito nublado,ambiente continua morno,com 15.4ºC e vento de W.


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (13 Fev 2014 às 16:02)

Pela Serra de Montemuro hoje ainda restam alguns bancos de neve acima dos 1000 metros, alguns com mais de 50 cm de profundidade. Sem dúvida a chuva fez os seus estragos e encheu o pobre rio Bestança que não sabe o que há de fazer a tanta água. Segundo medições feitas por residentes das zonas mais altas a neve chegou a ter 60 cm, havendo zonas que por força do vento a neve atingiu maiores profundidades (cerca de 1 metro, isto acima dos 1250m).


----------



## Dematos (13 Fev 2014 às 16:31)

Boas,

muitas nuvens grossas mas com boas abertas, bem quentinho 16.°!


----------



## bigfire (13 Fev 2014 às 17:19)

Ora boas
Mais um dia sem grandes novidades, começo do dia com alguns aguaceiros, mas de tarde só o céu muito nublado se manteve. A temperatura essa sim já andou com valores mais "quentinhos" , 14º em algumas zonas, mas neste momento sigo com 12.1º.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2014 às 18:04)

Boas,céu pouco nublado pela zona,vento fraco de W,com 13.5ºC 84%HR.

Dados de hoje 11.2ºC / 17.2ºC  e 3.0mm


----------



## panda (13 Fev 2014 às 19:31)

Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura *11.8ºC* e *81%Hr*
P 1017 hpa
 acumulada *1.7mm*


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2014 às 19:37)

Dia de chuva fraca da parte da manhã e nublado com pequenas abertas de tarde.Temperatura máxima de 12.C


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Fev 2014 às 20:08)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi igualmente de céu nublado, com abertas, com algum vento que soprou fraco. 
o ambiente ate foi quentinho, o sol era bastante quente. 

atualmente esta igual, céu nublado há algum  vento e sigo com 13.3ºC

extremos:  6.3ºC minima  \  16.2ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2014 às 20:59)

Boas,19h30 começou a chuviscar e continua,não a esperava tão cedo ,com 12.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jonyyy (13 Fev 2014 às 21:00)

Boas

Por aqui foi um dia nublado, com alguns períodos de chuva fraca, temperatura bem agradável, mínima de 5ºC e máxima de 11ºC

Neste momento nevoeiro e chuva fraca com 8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2014 às 21:28)

O primeiro 1.0mm já contou desta noite,continua ,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## Norther (13 Fev 2014 às 22:04)

Norther disse:


> As fotos são do dia 9 e 10 Janeiro 2014, foi um amigo meu que trabalha la por cima  grande acumulação, são as zonas onde acumula mais, em grande parte das pistas torna-se difícil acumular assim porque os ventos fortes que assolam o planalto varrem a neve para estas zonas.
> 
> Por aqui o céu encontra-se nublado mas não chove, vento fraco e temperatura rondar os 8ºC




Corrijo o post que escrevi anteriormente, não é Janeiro é Fevereiro, peço imensa desculpa a todos e mais ao Geiras que estava com duvidas e ainda o meti pior  penso eu 

Por aqui neste momento cai um aguaceiro fraco, chuva miudinha, com a temperatura na casa dos 10ºC sem vento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Fev 2014 às 22:25)

Chove de forma miudinha também, só que com uma temperatura de 12.7ºC. Lá fora não se mexe nem uma palha.


----------



## panda (13 Fev 2014 às 22:25)

fraca
Temperatura *11.3ºC* e *96%Hr*
P 1015 hpa
 acumulada *2.2mm*


----------



## jotackosta (13 Fev 2014 às 22:47)

Boa noite, noite calma a cair o chamado "borriço". Temperatura: *10,9ºC*.


----------



## Dematos (13 Fev 2014 às 23:28)

Comecou a chover por volta 19:30, abrandou pouco depois para passar a chuviscar! vento fraco!


----------



## panda (13 Fev 2014 às 23:31)

Interessante a quantidade de neve que tinha o pluviometro da torre nota-se 
pela precipitação acumulada. resumindo neve ja derreteu no pluviometro
quanto a estação do meteocovilhã esteve parada e ta com precipitação de hoje dos outros dias anteriores.

Por aqui vai nos *3.2mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2014 às 08:25)

Bom dia .

Aguaceiros e vento moderado de SW,com 12.2ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2014 às 10:58)

Boas,o vento com mais intensidade de SWW,com 11.9 que é a miníma do dia aguaceiros e 5.0mm de hoje.


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2014 às 11:31)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu quase sempre nublado embora o Sol já tenha brilhado, também já tivemos alguns aguaceiros. 

Temperaturas na casa dos 12/13ºC nas estações on-line da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2014 às 12:34)

Por enquanto...mais vento do que chuva ,com 13.2ºC e o sol a começar a despertar pela zona .


----------



## Dematos (14 Fev 2014 às 12:54)

Boa tarde,

algum sol mas em geral muito nublado; vento com alguma intensidade; neste momento nao chove!


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Fev 2014 às 13:36)

Boas 

por aqui a manhã foi de céu do geral muito nublado com um aguaceiro no início da manhã. até agora ainda não choveu. o vento sopra fraco a moderado. segundo o accuweather estão 12 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2014 às 13:51)

Boas,esta frente está a andar muito devagar ,só céu muito nublado e o vento moderado com rajadas de SSW,com 13.7ºC 83%HR e a pressão a baixar 1010hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2014 às 15:06)

Vento e nuvens ,com 14.2ºC e 1009hpa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2014 às 15:41)

Pelo radar...deve estar por ai a bater há porta,a chuva ,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## baojoao (14 Fev 2014 às 15:44)

Aqui por vezes é cada chuvada.


----------



## gomas (14 Fev 2014 às 16:35)

boas tardes 
hoje o dia começou com abertas mas neste momento chove bem


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2014 às 17:38)

Boa tarde. Segue a chuva fraca a moderada com 9.9ºC.

O vento foi mais intenso durante a madrugada e manhã, sendo que agora pela tarde tem perdido velocidade.


 parece que o sonho de cotas baixas acabou mesmo esta semana, mas também com a indecisão destes modelos, nunca se sabe...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2014 às 17:54)

Boas,já chegou  com alguma intensidade e a refrescar o ambiente de repente ,a temperatura desceu a pique,com 10.4ºC e mais um 1.0mm.


----------



## jotackosta (14 Fev 2014 às 17:57)

Final de semana bem chuvoso por aqui

Temperatura a descer, *9,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2014 às 19:04)

Boas,aguaceiros e agora vento de NW,com 9.1ºC 7.0mm.

Dados de hoje 8.3ºC / 14.6ºC.


----------



## panda (14 Fev 2014 às 19:17)

Boas
Ao meio da tarde começou a chover
Temperatura *7.8ºC* e *90%Hr*


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2014 às 19:21)

O IPMA acaba de alterar o aviso de queda de neve, agora é só queda de neve a partir dos 800m (Deve ser um bom nevão para as zonas a partir dos 1000m) 

Nada de neve para o Caramulo assim. Que Fevereiro tão radical ao nível da neve...

Faz amanhã 4 anos que nevou a sério por estes cantos, foi uma sensação estupenda, pena ainda não conhecer o fórum nessa altura...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2014 às 20:59)

Boas,continua certinha ,vento mais fraco,com 8.4ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Fev 2014 às 21:25)

boas

tarde de chuva por vezes forte, com um vento fraco sempre a acompanhar. 
atualmente não chove, parou de chover ha pouco vento fraco e sigo com 9.2ºC

não tenho os extremos, parou o cérebro a estação tive que lhe tirar
as pilhas e voltar a colocar.


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2014 às 21:26)

Por Lamego tarde de muita chuva e ainda continua. Temperatura de 7,1.C e 85% HR


________________________

Dados da nova estação TFA 35.1083


----------



## bigfire (14 Fev 2014 às 21:49)

Por aqui o dia começou com alguma chuva, e vento moderado, mas de tarde só a chuva é que prevaleceu. Temperatura 9.1º.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2014 às 22:01)

Sigo com chuva fraca, 8.6ºC. Vento estático.


----------



## panda (14 Fev 2014 às 22:08)

continua a  bem por aqui e vento fraco
Temperatura *7.3ºC* e *97%Hr*
Estradas fechas na Serra da Estrela


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2014 às 00:08)

Boa noite!

Tarde inicio de noite chuvosos aqui pelo Nordeste Transmontano e continua a chover por agora aqui com temperaturas na casa dos 4/5ºC. 

Já vão em 12 dias consecutivos a somar precipitação aqui em Bragança, muito ou pouco tem chovido todos os dias!


----------



## panda (15 Fev 2014 às 00:49)

Temperatura nos *6.6ºC* e *94%Hr*
 acumulada *1.5mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Fev 2014 às 00:51)

Aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de granizo. 8.6ºC


----------



## Dematos (15 Fev 2014 às 01:24)

Tarde de chuva tambem por aqui desde as 17h ate' agora! 9.°!


----------



## baojoao (15 Fev 2014 às 01:29)

Mais uma chuvada. Muita chuva desde o início da tarde


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2014 às 02:44)

Boa madrugada!

Por aqui já não temos precipitação e a temperatura está nos 4.9ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.

A partir de amanha e durante uma semana estarei a reportar a partir do meu segundo local de seguimento na lezíria Ribatejana, continuação de bons seguimentos no *Interior Norte *.


----------



## joselamego (15 Fev 2014 às 11:23)

Bons dias.Por Lamego um amanhecer de abertas e sol.temperatura mínima de 4.Atual 6,1

A próxima madrugada será fria...

......................................


Dados da nova estação TFA 35.1083


----------



## Serrano (15 Fev 2014 às 12:08)

Algumas nuvens no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 8ºC.


----------



## godzila (15 Fev 2014 às 12:15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW2mo90WENg

Deixo um vídeo da descarrega da barragem de santa luzia, depois de terem tentado aguentar até á ultima finalmente as comportas da barragem estão abertas proporcionando um espetáculo formidável lançando a agua em queda livre a 70 metros de altura .


----------



## Dematos (15 Fev 2014 às 14:18)

Muito nublado com pequenas abertas. Mesmo agora caiu 1forte chuvada com granizo!!


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2014 às 15:01)

Boa tarde.

Por agora 6,7ºC e algum sol, mas temos tido uns aguaceiros que têm trazido também algum graupel.


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2014 às 15:37)

Hoje o céu já vai apresentando algumas abertas e é possível ver o aspecto das montanhas aqui a norte.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Fev 2014 às 15:50)

O pós frontal rendeu alguns aguaceiros fortes com algum granizo durante a madrugada. Já agora da parte da tarde, têm sido fracos.

Mínima de 6.5ºC


----------



## jotackosta (15 Fev 2014 às 16:18)

Boa tarde!
Céu com algumas abertas por enquanto, depois de ter caído algum granizo que fez descer a temperatura até aos *8,8ºC*.


----------



## panda (15 Fev 2014 às 17:01)

Boas tardes 
Céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco
Temperatura *7.7ºC* e *71%Hr*
P 1016 hpa
 acumulada *2.2mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2014 às 18:00)

Boas ,dia sem chuva...dia de vádiagem ,dia de muitas nuvens e sol,mais pela manhã,pela tarde ficou mais nublado,nos momentos de sol algo quente,no geral foi dia de ambiente morno ,com 8.3ºC e algum vento de NW.

Dados de hoje 4.6ºC / 12.7ºC e 1.0 mm

Precipitação de ontem foi de 10.0 mm


----------



## joselamego (15 Fev 2014 às 18:42)

Dia de alguns aguaceiros intercalados com sol.Temperatura máxima de 6,5 C
Atual 5. C



Dados da estação TFA 35.1083


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Fev 2014 às 18:56)

Aqui no sabugueiro sigo com 1.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2014 às 19:38)

Boas ,por aqui já vai limpando ,por aqui a noite já vai de fresco ,a temperatura atual 7.5ºC,já está quase com com a mão de cima da miníma da noite passada .


----------



## jotackosta (15 Fev 2014 às 20:21)

Não se esqueçam de ver daqui a pouco, no Jornal da Noite (SIC), a reportagem sobre os caça-tempestades portugueses


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2014 às 20:27)

Já me estava a esquecer...estava numa de futubol ,é só mudar de canal .


----------



## INFANTE (15 Fev 2014 às 20:34)

Aqui por Viseu começo a sentir bem a descida de temperatura. 5,7º. Pena que a precipitação não vá existir durante a noite e manhã...ou estou enganado?


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Fev 2014 às 20:37)

É bom recordar o 15/2/2010 por estes lados, anseio por um cenário igual, mas quando é que ele virá?

(Um video que encontrei há uns tempos, até acho que já o meti aqui no fórum, mas já não me lembro...)


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Fev 2014 às 20:37)

INFANTE disse:


> Aqui por Viseu começo a sentir bem a descida de temperatura. 5,7º. Pena que a precipitação não vá existir durante a noite e manhã...ou estou enganado?


Não estás


----------



## panda (15 Fev 2014 às 21:05)

Céu pouco nublado
P 1017 hpa
Temperatura *5.7ºC* e *72%Hr*
Máxima de hoje *11.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2014 às 21:34)

Vai nos 6.0ºC e 78%HR,vento fraco de NW.


----------



## joselamego (15 Fev 2014 às 21:44)

A temperatura em descida....já 3.C e 82% de HR



Dados da estação TFA 35.1083


----------



## panda (15 Fev 2014 às 23:25)

Temperatura já nos *3.9ºC* e *80%Hr*


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Fev 2014 às 23:29)

Boas

estou por lisboa (cascais) portanto não tenho valores mas cá reporto que por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado mas com muito sol, o vento esteve fraco. 
atualmente está tudo calmo céu pouco nublado vento fraco e está frio. a cena da farmácia marcava 9 graus abocado...


----------



## keipha (15 Fev 2014 às 23:59)

Por aqui está uma noite calma mas muito fresca. Neste momento 2,6° 92% Hr


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Fev 2014 às 00:19)

Neste momento a Estação Meteorológica da Torre com uns impressionantes *-7,6ºc*


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Fev 2014 às 01:18)

Céu limpo e 2.6ºC.


----------



## Dematos (16 Fev 2014 às 01:31)

Ha muito que nao via 1ceu tao limpo! Bem fresco 4.°! Nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas!


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Fev 2014 às 02:11)

Ó parceiro Keipha, poderia dizer-me que temperatura tem aí? 

(Quero fazer uma comparação entre as minhas duas estações)


----------



## keipha (16 Fev 2014 às 02:11)

Céu pouco nublado 1,5°C 93% Rh


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Fev 2014 às 02:20)

Pois não sei... 

A nova estação, se eu comparar com esses valores é a pior, com 2.2ºC. 

A mais antiga marca 1.8ºC.

Nunca entendi muito bem estas diferenças, mas quanto mais baixa é a temperatura maior é a diferença.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Fev 2014 às 02:38)

1.9 na nova estação, será que a outra apesar de ter um pouco mais que 2 anos é a mais fiável?


----------



## keipha (16 Fev 2014 às 02:50)

Neste momento vou com 1.3°C. Está bem fresca a noite.


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2014 às 09:12)

Bom dia.

Nevoeiro e -0,6ºC por agora. Mínima de -1,3ºC. O nevoeiro levou à formação de numa fina camada de sincelo nas superfícies expostas.


----------



## gomas (16 Fev 2014 às 10:24)

bom dia 
por aqui frio com 0 graus durante a madrugada


----------



## Thomar (16 Fev 2014 às 10:37)

MarioCabral disse:


> Neste momento a Estação Meteorológica da Torre com uns impressionantes *-7,6ºc*



Impressionante a mínima na Torre esta madrugada: *-9,6ºC*!!!


----------



## Z13 (16 Fev 2014 às 10:57)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois não sei...
> 
> A nova estação, se eu comparar com esses valores é a pior, com 2.2ºC.
> 
> ...




Caríssimo, todos os sensores têm um erro associado. A 20°C esse erro é muito pequeno mas nos extremos da escala de cada sensor (-20ºC/+60ºC como exemplo) esse erro associado à medição pode ser de 1°C ou 2ºC... Uma das grandes diferenças entre as Estações "boas" e as "aceitáveis" é precisamente a Exactidão em toda a escala de medições. 
No caso que referes, se a temperatura for 2°C e o erro de cada sensor perto dos 0ºC for de 0,5°C estão os dois correctos!! Pois a sua Precisão é de 0,5°C e ambas as leituras 2,2°C e 1,8°C cabem nesse intervalo! Na prática, para o nosso dia-a-dia esse erro é perfeitamente aceitável, guia-te por aquele que te inspirar mais confiança, faz a média dos 2, sei lá!!! Num trabalho académico ou científico teria que ser considerado!


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2014 às 11:01)

Continua o nevoeiro, mas agora menos denso. A temperatura também subiu, 1,2ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2014 às 11:06)

Bom dia .

Hoje céu limpinho ...coisa que já não se via já há vários dias ,esta noite foi ,a temperatura a subir,o sol já se nota quente,com 10.7ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2014 às 11:11)

Thomar disse:


> Impressionante a mínima na Torre esta madrugada: *-9,6ºC*!!!



Terá sido a mínima mais baixa deste Inverno?


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2014 às 11:33)

Thomar disse:


> Impressionante a mínima na Torre esta madrugada: *-9,6ºC*!!!



Bom registo!


----------



## joselamego (16 Fev 2014 às 11:47)

Bom dia.Manhã fria em Lamego de 0 graus.Foi a mínima do dia.Agora estão 6, graus.Sol e algumas nuvens.A próxima noite será igualmente fria,pena a precipitação que vem amanhã ao inicio do dia não ser de neve


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Fev 2014 às 12:03)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia.Manhã fria em Lamego de 0 graus.Foi a mínima do dia.Agora estão 6, graus.Sol e algumas nuvens.A próxima noite será igualmente fria,pena a precipitação que vem amanhã ao inicio do dia não ser de neve



Quem sabe


----------



## Serrano (16 Fev 2014 às 12:16)

8ºC no Sarzedo, com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2014 às 12:30)

Sol e algumas nuvens,vento fraco,com 10.9ºC 48%HR.


----------



## joselamego (16 Fev 2014 às 13:58)

Meteofan disse:


> Quem sabe





Acho impossível... era bom era Meofan!!!


----------



## joselamego (16 Fev 2014 às 13:59)

Sol entre nuvens e com temperatura de 8

----------------------------------

Dados da estação TFA 35.1083


----------



## panda (16 Fev 2014 às 14:32)

Céu com algumas nuvens
Temperatura *12.2ºC* e *41%Hr* 
Mínima desta madrugada *0.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2014 às 14:51)

Boas ,por aqui com uma temperatura bem suave....ao sol ,com 12.7ºC e poucas nuvens .


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Fev 2014 às 16:09)

Boa tarde. Parece que vou ter que mudar a minha assinatura 

Céu limpo durante a noite levou a temperatura aos 0.1ºC. Alguma geada mas nada de significativo. 

De momento o céu está pouco nublado e tem estado uma tarde quentinha ao sol.


----------



## xtremebierzo (16 Fev 2014 às 17:30)

Boas¡ Tarde moi agradable con ceo limpo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Fev 2014 às 18:37)

Nuvens a surgir sobre a serra do Caramulo. 

7ºC


----------



## jotackosta (16 Fev 2014 às 19:00)

Inicio de noite fria, na última madrugada a temperatura chegou aos 0,8ºC. 
Sigo com céu limpo e com *6,0ºC* com a pressão a descer.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Fev 2014 às 19:06)

jotackosta disse:


> Inicio de noite fria, na última madrugada a temperatura chegou aos 0,8ºC.
> Sigo com céu limpo e com *6,0ºC* com a pressão a descer.



Curioso a temperatura mínima ter sido um pouco mais alta aí, não é costume. Aliás a temperatura mínima aqui foi também mais baixa que em Tortosendo de acordo com o Panda.

Se calhar foi o vento ou o nevoeiro.

Temp. Atual: 6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2014 às 19:08)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco de NW,com 7.7ºC 59%HR.

Dados de hoje 2.3ºC / 13.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2014 às 19:13)

A neve, hoje, nas principais serras do país, da Peneda à Estrela.





Fonte


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Fev 2014 às 19:32)

Madrugada fria com formação de gelo/geada, depois com o sol e com pouco ou nenhum vento o dia esteve agradável.

Minima: *0.9ºC* (08:02)
Máxima: *11.0ºC* (13:32)

Actual: *5.6ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Fev 2014 às 19:57)

boas

cheguei a pouco de lisboa, por lá o tempo foi bem agradável, com o céu pouco nublado e um sol quentinho. já tinha saudades do sol.  o vento foi fraco. 

atualmente por santa comba, esta tudo calmo, céu praticamente está limpo, não ha vento e sigo com 6.4ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Fev 2014 às 20:06)

Aqui para já estagnou nos 5.4ºC.


----------



## Weatherman (16 Fev 2014 às 20:27)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Curioso a temperatura mínima ter sido um pouco mais alta aí, não é costume. Aliás a temperatura mínima aqui foi também mais baixa que em Tortosendo de acordo com o Panda.
> 
> Se calhar foi o vento ou o nevoeiro.
> 
> Temp. Atual: 6ºC



Inversão térmica


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Fev 2014 às 20:33)

Weatherman disse:


> Inversão térmica



Será? Geralmente isso só se dá na zona do Vale de Besteiros, que é uma região mais próxima ao sopé da serra do Caramulo. Aqui pensava que isso não acontecia. Até porque geralmente nestes dias calmos Viseu costuma levar vantagem nas descidas de temperatura, é raro a mínima ser mais baixa aqui que lá. Mas talvez houvesse mesmo muito frio a ser armazenado aqui pela região proveniente da serra.


----------



## jotackosta (16 Fev 2014 às 20:34)

Sigo com *5ºC* as nuvens a cobrirem ao longe a Lua...


----------



## jotackosta (16 Fev 2014 às 20:48)

jotackosta disse:


> Sigo com *5ºC* as nuvens a cobrirem ao longe a Lua...



A cerca de 300 metros daqui, junto a uma pequena ribeira o termómetro Auriol marcou 2,7ºC


----------



## Weatherman (16 Fev 2014 às 20:51)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Será? Geralmente isso só se dá na zona do Vale de Besteiros, que é uma região mais próxima ao sopé da serra do Caramulo. Aqui pensava que isso não acontecia. Até porque geralmente nestes dias calmos Viseu costuma levar vantagem nas descidas de temperatura, é raro a mínima ser mais baixa aqui que lá. Mas talvez houvesse mesmo muito frio a ser armazenado aqui pela região proveniente da serra.



Quando a temperatura é mais baixa num vale ou num local mais baixo do que em altitude é uma inversão térmica. As causas podem ser diversas desde condições naturais (meteo) a poluição.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2014 às 20:52)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NW,com 5.9ºC 71%HR.


----------



## joselamego (16 Fev 2014 às 20:53)

Dia de sol e algumas nuvens.
Temperatura máxima de 9 e mínima de 0

Céu a ficar encoberto
Temperatura atual 4

Dados da estação TFA 35.1083


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Fev 2014 às 20:56)

Está a querer descer outra vez, mas a descida está muito perra

Céu pouco nublado e 4.6ºC.


----------



## Weatherman (16 Fev 2014 às 20:56)

Vouzela 4.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2014 às 21:04)

O vento enfraquecer ainda mais,a temperatura vai lançada ,com 5.5ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (16 Fev 2014 às 21:12)

A descer rápido...*3,3ºC*. Céu com algumas nuvens a oeste.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Fev 2014 às 21:34)

Parece que já meteram óleo na escala. Sempre a descer 3.8ºC. Céu limpo.

Só não sei até que ponto é que este esforço inglório de descida vai ser valorizado, não vai tardar pela madrugada dentro a chegada das nuvens e consequente subida de temperatura.


----------



## jotackosta (16 Fev 2014 às 21:48)

Venha lá a geada, *2,5ºC* por aqui, está-se bem aqui dentro perto do fogão a lenha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2014 às 21:58)

Vai descendo,com 4.3ºC 81%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Fev 2014 às 22:13)

Aqui já se deve ter gasto o óleo todo, a temperatura está ''engasgada'' entre 3.2ºC e 3.3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (16 Fev 2014 às 22:22)

Temperatura de 2,2 e 84% HR

De madrugada virá novamente geada.

...................................................

Dados da estação TFA 35.1083


----------



## jotackosta (16 Fev 2014 às 22:29)

Parece que estagnou nos *1,8ºC* e a geada já se faz mostrar.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Fev 2014 às 23:30)

esta tudo calmo, sem vento com nevoeiro ja a formar-se junto do rio  estao 4.0ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Fev 2014 às 23:43)

Já desce com mais dificuldade. 2.4ºC

Céu limpo com uma ou outra nuvem.


----------



## joselamego (17 Fev 2014 às 00:22)

1,5 atual e já com geada


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Fev 2014 às 00:26)

*-8,1ºc* na Torre!


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Fev 2014 às 00:42)

Penso que a mínima de hoje está já encontrada, 2ºC.

Agora já está o céu a ficar bastante nublado e a temperatura a subir.

Temp. Atual: 2.5ºC


----------



## joselamego (17 Fev 2014 às 00:54)

Por Lamego mínima de 1.C   Já não deve descer mais até porque estão a chegar nuvens ....


----------



## jotackosta (17 Fev 2014 às 00:59)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Penso que a mínima de hoje está já encontrada, 2ºC.
> 
> Agora já está o céu a ficar bastante nublado e a temperatura a subir.
> 
> Temp. Atual: 2.5ºC



Já se vislumbra essa nebulosidade olhando para esses lados. Ainda com céu limpo a temperatura não deve descer mais que isto, sigo com *0,7ºC*.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Fev 2014 às 01:32)

2.8ºC, sempre a subir.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Fev 2014 às 09:09)

Bom dia!

Cerca de 10 minutos de chuva fraca a moderada com uma temperatura que deverá rondar os 4ºC.

Edit. 9:45: Neste momento, uma boa aberta permite que o sol brilhe de novo.


----------



## boneli (17 Fev 2014 às 11:45)

Bom dia.
Parece que em Montalegre neva desde 9 da manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2014 às 12:29)

Bom dia .

Mais uma noite ...pela manhã céu quase limpo,neste momento sol e mais nuvens ,com 10.8ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## jotackosta (17 Fev 2014 às 12:34)

Boas!

Céu muito nublado e frio por estes lados. Hoje a mínima ficou-se pelos *0,7ºC*, por enquanto sigo com *8,8ºC*, a subir. Não dei conta que tivesse chovido, tudo muito calmo. A Serra da Estrela está linda vista daqui, há muito tempo que não se via tão branca por tão grandes períodos.


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (17 Fev 2014 às 13:18)

Neva em Montalegre desde as 8:45 da manha... continua acumular +- 5cm
temp 0.0
imagens e vide8s no facebook/meteomontalegre


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Fev 2014 às 13:30)

boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu geralmente muito nublado tornando se encoberto e com chuva a partir das 11h. não há vento e está frio. segundo o accuweather estão 8 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2014 às 13:35)

Boas,mais nuvens e sem sol,com 11.7ºC e ambiente na rua fresco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2014 às 14:35)

Bons momentos de sol ,com 12.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Fev 2014 às 15:40)

continua a chuva que cai fraca. não há vento


----------



## joselamego (17 Fev 2014 às 15:55)

Por Lamego alguma chuva e temperatura atual de 5
mínima de 1
...............



Dados da estacão TFA 35.1083


----------



## joselamego (17 Fev 2014 às 15:56)

A neve continua por Montalegre?e a Guarda?


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Fev 2014 às 16:22)

Boa tarde. Afinal parece que durante a madrugada o céu deve ter ficado limpo temporariamente, que se refletiu numa mínima de 1.6ºC. A máxima foi de 10ºC. 

Para já sigo com 8.1ºC,chove fraco.


----------



## bigfire (17 Fev 2014 às 16:51)

Aqui o dia também amanheceu bastante frio e encoberto, agora sigo com 7.2º e durante a tarde têm ocorrido aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2014 às 17:21)

Boas,a tarde foi mais de sol do que com nuvens,as nuvens têm estado fugidas aqui pelo interior,têm estado a passar ao lado,na diração SW/NE ,neste momento a sul bastante escuro,vamos esperar a ver se chega alguma ,com 10.7ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 1.6ºC / 12.3ºC.


----------



## salgado (17 Fev 2014 às 18:26)

Neva na Guarda? Há precipitação, devem estar uns 3º e a base das nuvens está alta...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2014 às 18:43)

Já chegou ,aguaceiros,já dei para molhar a estrada,com 9.0ºC 90%HR.


----------



## Dan (17 Fev 2014 às 19:27)

4,5ºC e céu nublado por aqui.

Geada, alguma chuva durante o dia e até um pequeno aguaceiro de neve de manhã.


----------



## panda (17 Fev 2014 às 20:47)

Ao fim da tarde começou a chuviscar
 acumulada *0.5mm*
Temperatura actual *5.9ºC* e *91%Hr*

Dados de hoje *1.3ºC* / *9.1ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Fev 2014 às 20:48)

por aqui já parou de chover desde as 19h não ha vento e sigo com 7.7ºC

extremos:  1.1ºC minima  \  11.6ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2014 às 21:46)

Boas,céu nublado e vento fraco,com 8.4ºC 79%HR.


----------



## joselamego (17 Fev 2014 às 22:09)

Olá , temperatura máxima de 5,5 C
Mínima de 1 C

Atual 4,5

Dia de alguns aguaceiros e frio...

79% HR e 1013.0 de pressão

................................

Dados da estação TFA 35.1083


----------



## Norther (18 Fev 2014 às 02:07)

A pouco na nas Penhas da Saúde 

Video
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=844542008905136&set=vb.100000480342791&type=2&theater






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1065028.121153.100000480342791&type=1&theater


----------



## keipha (18 Fev 2014 às 07:52)

o nevoeiro domina a paisagem a esta hora. Temperatura 3.8° humidade 95%


----------



## INFANTE (18 Fev 2014 às 11:48)

Boa tarde amigos. Só passei para deixar a "Dica" de que o LIDL terá a partir de dia 20 uma estação Auriol com sensor de alcance a 30 metros...Não consegui descrutinar qual o modelo, por isso se alguém souber que complete as características!


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2014 às 12:41)

Na Torre, esta manhã:






SnowLândia Tuga


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2014 às 12:53)

INFANTE disse:


> Boa tarde amigos. Só passei para deixar a "Dica" de que o LIDL terá a partir de dia 20 uma estação Auriol com sensor de alcance a 30 metros...Não consegui descrutinar qual o modelo, por isso se alguém souber que complete as características!



Boas 

Vê este tópico,tens lá alguma informação:

 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/termometro-minima-maxima-lidl-7530-9.html


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2014 às 15:11)

Boas .

Manhã limpa agora pela tarde com mais nuvens ,hoje o ambiente mais morno na rua,sol quente ,com 12.9ºC e algum vento de NW.


----------



## panda (18 Fev 2014 às 17:32)

Temperatura *10.4ºC* e *49%Hr*
P 1018 hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2014 às 17:57)

Boas,tarde com nuvens,agora mais limpo,a temperatura a descer com vento NWN,com 11.4ºC 50%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.1ºC / 13.8ºC.


----------



## panda (18 Fev 2014 às 18:15)

Céu praticamente limpo com algumas nuvens altas 
Temperatura *9.1ºC* e *62%Hr*
P 1017 hpa
 acumulada *0.7mm*
Máxima de hoje *13.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2014 às 18:54)

Com céu limpo e vento de NWN,com 9.9ºC 55%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2014 às 21:18)

Tudo calmo ,com 8.0ºC 67%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Fev 2014 às 22:20)

boas

por aqui o dia foi calmo, com céu pouco nublado e também com pouco vento. 
até as 10h houve bastante nevoeiro. 

atualmente esta tudo calmo, céu nublado sem vento e com 7.0ºC

temperatura: 5.3ºC minima  \  15.1ºC maxima


----------



## joselamego (18 Fev 2014 às 22:46)

Dia de sol e temperatura máxima de 10,5
Mínima de 3
Atual 4,5


----------



## Mr.Henrique (18 Fev 2014 às 23:32)

Que se passa com a estação ESA-IPB?


----------



## MSantos (19 Fev 2014 às 00:19)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Que se passa com a estação ESA-IPB?



Infelizmente não está on-line, por vezes acontece esta estação ficar de fora durante uns dias, espero que não seja o caso...


----------



## Z13 (19 Fev 2014 às 10:42)

Bom dia,

céu limpo, sol e *7,9ºC*.

A mínima desta manhã foi de *-1,7ºC*, com bastante geada!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2014 às 11:39)

Bom dia .

Hoje está prometido 17.0ºC de máxima para a zona ...céu limpo e ambiente já a ficar morno,cheguei a agora a casa do passeio matinal ,e eu que o diga ,o sol está quente e até dá bezana ,com 13.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Fev 2014 às 11:49)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bom dia .
> 
> Hoje está prometido 17.0ºC de máxima para a zona ...céu limpo e ambiente já a ficar morno,cheguei a agora a casa do passeio matinal ,e eu que o diga ,o sol está quente e até dá bezana ,com 13.8ºC e vento fraco.



Está bastante quente , venho agora da rua e já não é muito agradável andar com o casaco.

Por agora, céu limpo, como á muito já não se via por aqui, sem vento e se olharmos para a serra da Estrela... podemos vê-la completamente branquinha a espreitar por detrás da Gardunha, com neve acumulada fácilmente a partir dos 1100m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2014 às 12:18)

Albifriorento disse:


> Está bastante quente , venho agora da rua e já não é muito agradável andar com o casaco.
> 
> Por agora, céu limpo, como á muito já não se via por aqui, sem vento e se olharmos para a serra da Estrela... podemos vê-la completamente branquinha a espreitar por detrás da Gardunha, com neve acumulada fácilmente a partir dos 1100m.



Bom dia vizinho ,tens sorte ver o panorama todo virado a norte,eu só vejo prédios e a cidade com o castelo virado a norte ...estou virado para sul,só vejo o monte do barrocal e o sul todo a perder de vista .Vai subindo,com 14.6ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Fev 2014 às 12:35)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bom dia vizinho ,tens sorte ver o panorama todo virado a norte,eu só vejo prédios e a cidade com o castelo virado a norte ...estou virado para sul,só vejo o monte do barrocal e o sul todo a perder de vista .Vai subindo,com 14.6ºC.



Também não a consigo ver aqui de casa, só reparei quando fui á rua. Antigamente era só chegar a alameda do Cansado, ao pé da Igreja, com os prédios que construiram já só se vê da zona da Rotunda Europa, mas mesmo assim, é uma paisagem espectacular .


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Fev 2014 às 13:26)

Boas

por aqui o dia nasceu com nevoeiro que levantou por volta das 11h. agora o céu está pouco nublado não há vento e está bastante agradável. arrisco a dizer que devem estar uns 14 graus.


----------



## panda (19 Fev 2014 às 13:40)

Dia de muito sol com poucas nuvens altas
Temperatura *14.5ºC* e *52%Hr*
p 1019 hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2014 às 14:06)

Albifriorento disse:


> Também não a consigo ver aqui de casa, só reparei quando fui á rua. Antigamente era só chegar a alameda do Cansado, ao pé da Igreja, com os prédios que construiram já só se vê da zona da Rotunda Europa, mas mesmo assim, é uma paisagem espectacular .



As vistas da Rotunda da Europa como paisagem de fundo as Serras da Gardunha e parte de cima da Estrela ,eu resido na Carapalha de Baixo mesmo ao fundo nas zonas das moradias,a 150 m da minha casa já é campo ,mais quente com 16.3ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## joselamego (19 Fev 2014 às 14:18)

Dia de sol e temperatura de 13,2
Mínima de 3,3


----------



## snowadd (19 Fev 2014 às 14:42)

Alguém de Bragança ou arredores que consiga colocar fotos da Serra de Sanabria, Montesinho e envolventes? Hoje com um dia de sol deve estar deslumbrante!!


----------



## panda (19 Fev 2014 às 15:46)

Temperatura nos *17.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2014 às 16:38)

Boas,por aqui a previsão era 17.0ºC de máxima...e foi mesmo lá a bater ,céu limpo e vento de WSW,com 15.9ºC 56%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.2ºC / 17.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2014 às 19:22)

Céu limpo com vento fraco de NW,com 12.0ºC 60%HR.


----------



## panda (19 Fev 2014 às 19:42)

Temperatura *9.8ºC* e *81%Hr*

Dados de hoje *3.1ºC* / *17.8ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Fev 2014 às 20:13)

por aqui a tarde foi igualmente de sol, apesar de terem chegado nuvens depois do meio da tarde. 
hoje não houve vento, o céu esta nublado e sigo com 11.0ºC

temperaturas:  5.5ºC minima  \  16.1ºC maxima


----------



## bigfire (19 Fev 2014 às 20:19)

Hoje mais um dia de primavera, com o sol a dominar, hoje já esteve bem quentinho, com as temperatura a rondarem os 20º , por agora já está mais fresquinho 12º.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Fev 2014 às 20:24)

Por aqui céu muito nublado e 10.7ºC. A manhã e madrugada foi de bastante nevoeiro. 

A mínima ficou-se nos 4.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (19 Fev 2014 às 21:03)

bigfire disse:


> Hoje mais um dia de primavera, com o sol a dominar, hoje já esteve bem quentinho, com as temperatura a rondarem os 20º , por agora já está mais fresquinho 12º.



http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08567&ano=2014&mes=2&day=19&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

20ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2014 às 21:25)

Céu limpo e com 10.1ºC 81%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Fev 2014 às 22:16)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu, hoje foi um dia bem agradável, com bastante sol e tempo ameno. O céu manteve-se limpo a pouco nublado até meio da tarde, altura em que começou a encobrir, entando muito nublado neste momento.
Quan o a vento, esteve fraco ao longo de todo o dia.

Atual 10,7°C, com máxima de 12,5°C e mínima de 2,6°C.


----------



## jotackosta (19 Fev 2014 às 22:24)

Boa noite!

Por aqui o dia começou com nevoeiro e avançou com sol e temperaturas agradáveis. Por agora sigo com *9,6ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2014 às 08:26)

Bom dia.

Céu meio nublado,devia ter chuviscado,a estrada está molhada,com 10.5ºC 92%HR.


----------



## INFANTE (20 Fev 2014 às 10:44)

Bom dia! Dia com muitas nuvens e 10.2º
Para quem quiser, site de confiança onde eu já comprei outras coisas aqui fica:
http://www.radiocenter.es/contents/es-mx/d158.html


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2014 às 11:28)

Boas,o céu mais carregado de nuvens ,vento aumentar de intensidade de WNW,com 12.8ºC 80%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Fev 2014 às 13:17)

Boas 

por aqui a manhã foi de céu encoberto com alguma chuva fraca. mas pelo que parece ainda não choveu muito. o vento sopra fraco e devem estar uns 11 graus


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2014 às 13:50)

Boas,céu já muito nublado por nuvens baixas ...mas sem chuva,com 12.9ºC 90%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2014 às 15:45)

Já  chegou,mas fraca ,com 12.7ºC 95%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2014 às 17:02)

Continua  mais moderada,quase de noite ,com 12.3ºC 100%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2014 às 17:29)

Continua a ,durante uns bons minutos choveu com alguma intensidade...já chegou aos 2.0mm,com 11.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2014 às 17:59)

Boas,não chove,esta já passou,com abertas e a temperatura em queda,a miníma desta noite ficou nos 9.3ºC...de certeza que não vai ser ,com 10.4ºC e o vento rodou de SW para NW,já se nota fresco.

Dados de hoje 7.5ºC / 13.5ºC e 2.0mm


----------



## gomas (20 Fev 2014 às 18:26)

dia diferente de ontem com chuva embora fraca.
temperatura a descer


----------



## panda (20 Fev 2014 às 18:29)

Céu já com abertas
Temperatura *9.6ºC* e *81%Hr*
 acumulada *2.0mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2014 às 21:35)

Boas,algumas nuvens e vento fraco de NW,com 8.4ºC 91%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2014 às 08:18)

Bom dia .

Céu com algumas nuvens,com 6.4ºC 89%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2014 às 10:45)

Boas,isto por aqui anda um bocado parado ,mais nuvens e sol por vezes ,com 9.7ºC...está fresquinho .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2014 às 12:23)

Boas ,muitas nuvens com boas abertas para o sol ,com 11.4ºC 51%HR.


----------



## joselamego (21 Fev 2014 às 14:16)

Por Lamego dia com abertas de sol e temperatura de 8
Mínima de 3,3


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2014 às 14:54)

Boas,nublado e algum vento de NW,com 11.1ºC 49%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2014 às 16:34)

Boas,a tarde continua nublada e sem sol,com 11.2ºC e vento de NWN.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2014 às 18:38)

Boas,céu pouco nublado com vento de NW,com 8.2ºC 65%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.4ºC / 12.4ºC.


----------



## panda (21 Fev 2014 às 19:04)

Temperatura actual *7.3ºC* e *67%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2014 às 19:54)

Tudo calmo ...com 7.2ºC 73%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Fev 2014 às 20:58)

Aguaceiros fracos desde há 10 min. O dia foi também marcado por curtos aguaceiros sendo que pelo meio-dia caíram de forma mais robusta. 

Entretanto estão 7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2014 às 21:09)

Céu limpo e vento fresco de NW,com 6.0ºC.


----------



## bigfire (21 Fev 2014 às 21:37)

Ora boas, por aqui o dia começou com sol pela manhã, mas rapidamente apareceram os aguaceiros da parte da tarde. A temperatura foi descendo durante o dia, e agora estamos com 7.4º.


----------



## jonyyy (21 Fev 2014 às 22:31)

Boas

Por aqui foi um dia de céu parcialmente nublado, sem grande vento mas com temperatura fresca, mínima de 0ºC e máxima de 5ºC, por agora céu limpo e
 1ºC sem vento


----------



## panda (21 Fev 2014 às 22:42)

Temperatura nos *4.8ºC* e *79%Hr*


----------



## keipha (21 Fev 2014 às 23:48)

Boas. Hoje o dia foi de sol e nuvens com alguns aguaceiros à mistura.  Sigo nesta altura com 5,8° e 92% HR


----------



## joselamego (22 Fev 2014 às 00:11)

Por Lamego neste momento céu nublado e já cairam alguns aguaceiros frios
temperatura de 4 graus
máxima do dia foi de 8


-----------------------------


Estação meteo TFA 35.1083


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Fev 2014 às 02:58)

Chove fraco já há algum tempo, e por vezes só são chuviscos.

6.7ºC


----------



## panda (22 Fev 2014 às 10:12)

Bons dias 
Céu nublado 
Temperatura *5.3ºC* e *98%Hr*
 acumulada *0.7mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2014 às 10:35)

Bom dia .

Céu muito nublado e chuva muito fraca,com 7.8ºC 100%HR.


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2014 às 12:00)

Bom dia.


A manhã começou com chuva e 4,0ºC. Por agora 9,2ºC e um céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Serrano (22 Fev 2014 às 12:05)

Nevoeiro no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 6.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2014 às 15:13)

O horizonte limpou um pouco e deu para tirar umas fotos.










9,8ºC e de volta o céu nublado. Ainda muito poucos sinais da Primavera por estas bandas.


----------



## joselamego (22 Fev 2014 às 15:34)

Por Lamego algum sol e temperatura de 11 graus.Mínima de 4


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Fev 2014 às 16:49)

Boa tarde. Dia bastante quentinho com temperaturas na casa dos 15ºC. 

Já que não vem mais neve, ou melhor, já que não é possível nevar a cotas baixas que venha uma daquelas primaveras que é trovoada dia sim dia não.


Já há uns anitos que não acontece isso.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2014 às 17:16)

Boas,dia de muitas nuvens e sol...dia calmo ,com 13.0ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 4.9ºC / 13.7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2014 às 17:55)

Video recente.


----------



## panda (22 Fev 2014 às 18:17)

Tarde de sol e nuvens 
Temperatura actual *9ºC* e *81%Hr*

Dados de hoje *2.9ºC* / *12.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2014 às 20:00)

Boas,céu limpo e sem vento ,com 8.7ºC 88%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2014 às 21:53)

Vento muito fraco,com 7.2ºC 93%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2014 às 12:31)

Bom dia .

O pessoal do interior...anda tudo fugido .Pela manhã céu muito nublado com o passar da horas,passou a céu quase limpo e o vento aumentar de sul,com 13.0ºC 60%HR.


----------



## panda (23 Fev 2014 às 12:50)

Boas
Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura *11.8ºC* e *63%Hr*
P 1015 hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2014 às 14:40)

Boas,céu limpo e vento moderado de SSE,subida na temperatura,com 15.9ºC 40%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Fev 2014 às 16:43)

Eu a pensar que ia ter chuvinha, e afinal aparece uma pasmaceira destas. A meteorologia tem destas coisas... 

Se isto se comportasse da mesma forma com as cotas de neve é que era, previa-se 500m e começava a cair mais baixo que isso.

Bom no meio deste cenário primaveril a mínima desceu aos 3.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2014 às 18:18)

Boas,nuvens a chegar de SW com vento mais fraco de SSW,com 12.7ºC 49%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.0ºC / 16.2ºC.


----------



## CptRena (23 Fev 2014 às 18:35)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eu a pensar que ia ter chuvinha, e afinal aparece uma pasmaceira destas. A meteorologia tem destas coisas...
> 
> Se isto se comportasse da mesma forma com as cotas de neve é que era, previa-se 500m e começava a cair mais baixo que isso.
> 
> Bom no meio deste cenário primaveril a mínima desceu aos 3.9ºC.




O molho só agora está a chegar à costa. Calma aí que as surpresas ainda as tens de madrugada.


----------



## Serrano (23 Fev 2014 às 18:52)

8 graus no Sarzedo, notando-se mais vento...


----------



## jotackosta (23 Fev 2014 às 19:40)

Boa noite! Dia calmo, com sol, apesar do aumento gradual da nebulosidade e do vento durante a tarde. A máxima chegou aos *13,8ºC*. De momento vento fraco, aproximação de nuvens a oeste e esperam-se uns aguaceiros. A temperatura ronda os *9ºC*.


----------



## panda (23 Fev 2014 às 20:06)

Temperatura actual *11.2ºC* e *59%Hr*

Máxima de hoje *15ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Fev 2014 às 20:09)

O céu já está bem tapadinho. O vento tem sido moderado, agora é só esperar pela chuvinha. 

10.4ºC


----------



## joselamego (23 Fev 2014 às 20:11)

Por Lamego o dia amanheceu pouco nublado e muito sol.Temperatura máxima de 14.Mínima de 4,1
Atual 9 e já com nuvens no céu


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Fev 2014 às 20:25)

boas

por aqui o dia ate foi agradável, com o sol quentinho. apesar de ter estado chuva na previsão, ate se aguentou. soprou ventinho fraco durante a tarde. 
atualmente o céu esta encoberto, vento está fraco e sigo com 11.9ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Fev 2014 às 20:39)

Há pouco já pingou. A temperatura subiu aos 11ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2014 às 21:02)

Boas,nublado e vento de sul,com 11.0ºC 64%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2014 às 21:59)

Por aqui...ainda só foi uns pingos grossos ,com 11.3ºC e o vento aumentar de S.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Fev 2014 às 22:09)

Chove bem com 11ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Fev 2014 às 23:04)

Chuva moderada.

10.2ºC


----------



## panda (23 Fev 2014 às 23:09)

Por aqui já chegou a 
Temperatura *8.8ºC* e *85%Hr*
P 1009 hpa


----------



## INFANTE (24 Fev 2014 às 10:56)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...a-no-distrito-de-viseu-devido-a-queda-de-neve

Estrada cortada entre Castro Daire e Cinfães


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2014 às 12:05)

Bom dia .

Sol e nuvens,com 12.0ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2014 às 12:55)

Neste momento um aguaceiro puxado a vento forte,com 10.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Fev 2014 às 13:22)

Boas
por aqui a manhã foi de aguaceiros. com algumas abertas. o vento está fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2014 às 14:07)

Boas,muitas nuvens e sol,em volta muitas e bem negras,de  vai nos 2.0mm,com 11.2ºC e vento de WNW.

Ontem até às 0.00h a choveu 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2014 às 14:44)

Mais uma a passar ,vento forte  e chuva,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2014 às 15:10)

Esta passagem rendeu 2.0mm e fez descer bem a temperatura,vai pingando,com 8.5ºC 88%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2014 às 16:24)

Boas,novamente sol e nuvens,com 11.2ºC e vento moderado de WNW.

Dados de hoje 6.1ºC / 12.8ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (24 Fev 2014 às 17:28)

INFANTE disse:


> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...a-no-distrito-de-viseu-devido-a-queda-de-neve
> 
> Estrada cortada entre Castro Daire e Cinfães



 madre mia eso e unha vergonza o unha broma, esa estrada esta perfecta para circular aqui con moita mas neve cruzei o puerto do manzanal e o trafico era fuido

En canto a situacion actual nuboso e a espera do que poda caer o miercoles


----------



## Talhada (24 Fev 2014 às 17:45)

xtremebierzo disse:


> madre mia eso e unha vergonza o unha broma, esa estrada esta perfecta para circular aqui con moita mas neve cruzei o puerto do manzanal e o trafico era fuido
> 
> En canto a situacion actual nuboso e a espera do que poda caer o miercoles



A fotografia do site não coincide com a estrada em questão.


----------



## xtremebierzo (24 Fev 2014 às 17:49)

Talhada disse:


> A fotografia do site não coincide com a estrada em questão.



A ok, xa me parecia que con esa nevada se corte unha estrada...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2014 às 18:28)

Vento mais calmo de WNW,céu meio nublado por nuvens médias,com 8.9ºC 75%HR.


----------



## panda (24 Fev 2014 às 18:45)

Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura *7.5ºC* e *74%Hr*
P1019 hpa
 acumulada *5.5mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Fev 2014 às 20:43)

Vai chuviscando com 8.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Fev 2014 às 20:55)

boas

tarde igualmente de aguaceiros. com abertas. parece não ter havido vento

atualmente sta tudo calmo, não ha vento, céu nublado e sigo com 8.9ºC. 

extremos:   7.8ºC minima  \  14.2ºC maxima


----------



## joselamego (24 Fev 2014 às 21:10)

Manhã marcada por chuva e tarde de aguaceiros e abertas.
Máxima de 9 e mínima de 4
Atual 6


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2014 às 22:26)

Boas,céu pouco nublado ne vento fraco,com 8.2ºC 77%HR.

De  4.0mm de hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2014 às 12:41)

Bom dia.

Durante a noite ainda foi de chuva fraca e madrugada,logo pela manhã muito nevoeiro,céu muito nublado e o vento aumentar de velocidade de W,com 13.5ºC 67%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Fev 2014 às 13:24)

Boas 

por aqui a manhã foi de céu muito nublado. não sei se choveu de manhã não pois não tenho janelas onde estou a trabalhar. atualmente está vento gelado fraco a moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2014 às 13:54)

Boas ,céu mais aberto e o sol meio escondido,o vento continua forte de WNW,com 14.3ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Fev 2014 às 14:25)

5.2º por aqui, a descer e a chover bem!


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Fev 2014 às 14:34)

já neva misturado com chuva!


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Fev 2014 às 14:44)

Boa tarde. O vento tem soprado moderado a forte desde o início da tarde. Abateu-se também um aguaceiro moderado a forte entre as 12:30 e 12:40, e neste momento está a ficar tudo encoberto de novo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2014 às 15:25)

Boas ,céu com menos nuvens e o vento continua forte com rajadas WNW,com 14.4ºC 49%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Fev 2014 às 15:38)

Para já vai chovendo de forma moderada, com algumas rajadas de vento mais intensas.

12.6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Fev 2014 às 15:52)

Chuva forte, 11.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Fev 2014 às 16:07)

5,5ºC e vai caindo mais um aguaceiro. Tem caído também graupel junto com a chuva. Aos 1000 metros já vai havendo alguma acumulação.


----------



## tiaguh7 (25 Fev 2014 às 16:23)

Boa tarde, manha e inicio da tarde passados em montesinho com uma subida até à barragem, onde se registou um aguaceiro que parecia ser 100% líquido. 

Já por volta das 13h mais abaixo na aldeia de montesinho começou um aguaceiro mais forte de agua-neve que se foi intensificando com o tempo, mas entretanto tive que abandonar, por isso não sei se virou apenas neve.

De registar que nos montes acima da barragem existe ainda uma acumulação de neve considerável


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Fev 2014 às 16:27)

Mais chuva forte, 10.5ºC.

Podia trazer algum granizo pelo meio, mas parece ser complicado.


----------



## xtremebierzo (25 Fev 2014 às 16:42)

NEva con moita intensidade

Temperatura actual *1.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2014 às 16:44)

Boas,céu limpo pela zona ,continua bastante ventoso ,com 13.2ºC 49%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.5ºC / 14.9ºC.


----------



## panda (25 Fev 2014 às 17:50)

De momento começou a chover 
Temperatura *10.4ºC* e *66%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2014 às 18:17)

Céu limpo e o vento a querer acalmar ,com 10.9ºC 54%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2014 às 19:41)

Voltou a muito nublado com o vento fraco,com 10.1ºC 69%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2014 às 20:53)

O céu passou a limpo e a temperatura a descer,com 8.7ºC e o vento de WNW.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Fev 2014 às 20:57)

boas

por aqui tarde de aguaceiros, e algum vento com destaque as 17h, abateu-se uma chuvada daquelas bem potentes, estava a caminho do carro, do nada alta chuvada, pingas enormes vento forte, não sei de onde aquilo saiu... so sei que fiquei a pigar por todos os cantos, ate o assento do carro molhei  e o chapeu de chuva dentro do carro. 

desde então ainda não choveu, não ha vento e sigo com 8.7ºC

extremos:  8.0ºC minima  \  16.1ºC maxima


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2014 às 21:31)

Dia de alguma chuva, de madrugada e aguaceiros, por vezes moderados a fortes.
Temperatura máxima de 11
mínima de 4,5
atual 5


----------



## Dan (25 Fev 2014 às 22:13)

Já começa a manifestar-se uma dinâmica mais primaveril por estas bandas. Ao final da tarde de hoje "apanhei" um intenso aguaceiro de graupel, a cotas superiores a 800m chegou mesmo a acumular um pouco, tendo a temperatura caído para 1ºC. 


Por agora e por aqui, 4,3ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## Célia Salta (25 Fev 2014 às 22:27)

Dan disse:


> Já começa a manifestar-se uma dinâmica mais primaveril por estas bandas. Ao final da tarde de hoje "apanhei" um intenso aguaceiro de graupel, a cotas superiores a 800m chegou mesmo a acumular um pouco, tendo a temperatura caído para 1ºC.
> 
> 
> Por agora e por aqui, 4,3ºC e chuva fraca.



Boas podem me explicar o que e graupel???


----------



## Dan (25 Fev 2014 às 22:39)

celia salta disse:


> Boas podem me explicar o que e graupel???



São pequenos grãos de gelo brancos e opacos com um diâmetro normalmente entre 2 e 5mm. O graupel ocorre geralmente sob a forma de aguaceiros, em conjunto com precipitação de flocos de neve ou de gotas de chuva.


----------



## panda (25 Fev 2014 às 22:47)

Temperatura nos *8.6ºC* e *63%Hr*
 acumulada *5.0mm*


----------



## xtremebierzo (26 Fev 2014 às 00:01)

NEvando con intensidade, esta todo branco xa. A cota debe rondar os 600-500 Metros


----------



## xtremebierzo (26 Fev 2014 às 00:14)

BUeno xa está branco incluso o asfalto da estrada, escoitase o ruido das limpaneves o pasar po la autoestrada o que significa que xa hay acumulacion no asfalto e levan a cuchilla baixa.


Actualizo.

Temperatura actual *-0.5ºC*


----------



## xtremebierzo (26 Fev 2014 às 00:45)

Norther disse:


>



A camara de noite xD o flash e moi malo  e sair afora en pijama e malo


----------



## Dan (26 Fev 2014 às 09:28)

Bom dia.

Paisagem branca esta manhã, com acumulação acima dos 800m. Havia também algum gelo.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Fev 2014 às 13:28)

Boas

por aqui o céu está muito nublado com o vento fraco e frio. segundo o accuweather estão 12 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2014 às 14:48)

Boas tardes .

A noite por aqui foi ventosa ,pela manhã aproveitando o bom tempo ...foi para o passeio matinal ,o céu desde de manhã com momentos de céu muito nublado e neste momento sol e muitas nuvens ,com 14.1ºC e algum vento de NWN.

A mínima de ontem foi de 6.5ºC já pelas 23h45m.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Fev 2014 às 16:24)

Tarde de céu nublado, algumas nuvens são bastante altas. 
A mínima ficou-se em 6.3ºC.

Mas que dias tão chochos, nem vêm temporais nem vem sol, não passamos do regime de aguaceiros. 

Espero que as trovoadas estejam para breve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2014 às 17:00)

Boas,céu com nuvens altas e médias e o sol meio fusco,vento de NW,com 12.8ºC 50%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.5ºC / 14.8ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (26 Fev 2014 às 17:05)

Unha foto da mini nevada de esta noite












Agora nubes e claros con *6.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2014 às 19:18)

Boas,céu nublado por nuvens altas,com 10.7ºC e vento mais calmo de NW.


----------



## Norther (26 Fev 2014 às 19:27)

xtremebierzo disse:


> A camara de noite xD o flash e moi malo  e sair afora en pijama e malo




Desculpa  quando escrevi essa mensagem ainda não tinhas as fotos, depois apaguei a mensagem, mas ja vi que não fui a tempo 

boas fotos, por ai neva muito facilmente, obrigado por partilhares


----------



## panda (26 Fev 2014 às 19:59)

Boas
Temperatura actual *9.3ºC* e *66%Hr*
Máxima de hoje *13.9ºC*
Chuva acumulada *0.5mm*
P 1031 hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2014 às 20:39)

xtremebierzo disse:


> Unha foto da mini nevada de esta noite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela partilha! De facto mini nevada... Este ano não foi de neve a cotas baixas, foi só amostras e pouco...  Que saudades de uma nevada como a de 1997!


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Fev 2014 às 21:01)

tarde igualmente de céu muito nublado, com vento fraco. 

realmente, ja se sente falta das trovoadas e no meu caso, do calor 
atualmente esta tudo igual, sigo com 9.6ºC

extremos: 6.6ºC minima  \  15.6ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2014 às 21:31)

Nublado e vento de NW mais calmo,com 9.8ºC 71%HR...e a pressão em alta.


----------



## Dan (26 Fev 2014 às 21:53)

Umas fotos da nevada desta manhã.










Havia também algum gelo.


----------



## panda (26 Fev 2014 às 22:33)

Tudo calmo
Temperatura *8.2ºC* e *76%Hr*


----------



## xtremebierzo (26 Fev 2014 às 22:34)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Obrigado pela partilha! De facto mini nevada... Este ano não foi de neve a cotas baixas, foi só amostras e pouco...  Que saudades de uma nevada como a de 1997!



Si, iste ano moi malo de neve, sobretodo de cotas de 800-700 para abaixo, por falta de cota, por que precipitçao de sobra.

Mesmo o ano pasado tubemos 4 nevadas bastante bonitas, e unha de elas rondando os 30 Cm de acumulacion a 700m de altitude

Unha foto do ano pasado no meu jardin










AS grandes nevadas que me recorde por aquí, 1997 1999 2004 2008 -2009 -2012

En canto o seguimento chuva debil, e *4ºC*


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2014 às 22:37)

Por Lamego alguma chuva de madrugada e manhã.De tarde sol Farrusco...
Temperatura mínima de 4 e máxima de 11
Atual 6


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Fev 2014 às 13:26)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu encoberto com chuva fraca. não há vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2014 às 14:21)

Boas tardes .

Os primeiros raios de sol do dia...estão agora a chegar há terra ,pela manhã uma leve chuva fraca e pouco mais ,com 13.8ºC 86%HR e vento de WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2014 às 16:54)

Boas,mais sol do que nuvens,se não fosse o vento de NW,ainda se estava melhor ,mesmo assim já vai nos 15.4ºC 79%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2014 às 18:21)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento de W a refrescar o ambiente na rua,com 12.9ºC 91%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.2ºC / 15.6ºC.


----------



## panda (27 Fev 2014 às 19:16)

Boas 
Céu limpo e vento calmo
Temperatura *10.9ºC* e *80%Hr*
Máxima de hoje *16.4ºC*
 acumulada *1.7mm*
P 1027 hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Fev 2014 às 20:30)

boas

tarde de céu muito nublado tornando-se pouco nublado, com o sol a espreitar durante a tarde, não houve vento. apesar da chuva o ambiente ate foi quente não se sentiu frio por estes lados. sigo com 9.9ºC

extremos:  9.3ºC minima  \  17.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2014 às 22:12)

Boas,céu limpo e vento de W,com 9.8ºC 95%HR.


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2014 às 22:22)

Por Lamego chuva fraca de manhã, de tarde abertas e algum sol
temperatura máxima de 13,5
mínima de 6
atual 7,5


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2014 às 11:29)

Bom dia .

Pela manhã muito nublado e nevoeiro pela zona,continuação de muitas nuvens e sol,o vento moderado de NW,com 14.7ºC 63%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2014 às 12:43)

Boas,continua muito ventoso de WNW com sol e nuvens,com 15.4ºC 53%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Fev 2014 às 13:19)

Boas

por aqui o céu tem estado encoberto com alguma chuva fraca, mas também com abertas. o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2014 às 13:59)

Boas,armou-se para aqui uma ventania ...anda tudo no ar ,mais nuvens altas e um sol meio fusco ,com 15.5ºC...de temperatura até está bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2014 às 19:22)

Boas,o vento continua a correr forte de WNW e agora fresco,com 11.1ºC 68%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.9ºC / 16.0ºC.


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2014 às 20:25)

Por Lamego manhã fria e ventosa.
De tarde algum sol e nublado.
Máxima de 10,5
Mínima de 5
Atual 7

............................

Dados da estação TFA 35.1083


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Fev 2014 às 20:39)

tarde de céu muito nublado, com abertas, com algum vento fraquito.  atualmente está tudo calmo, não ha vento, ceu nublado e sigo com 9.1ºC

extremos: 

8.1ºC minima
15.1ºC maxima


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2014 às 21:18)

Céu nublado e 6,8ºC por aqui.

Extremos deste último dia de Fevereiro: 5,4ºC / 9,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2014 às 21:29)

O vento continua fresco de NW,com 9.5ºC 74%HR.


----------



## panda (28 Fev 2014 às 23:59)

Temperatura actual *8ºC* e *76%Hr*

Dados de hoje 6ºC / 16.7ºC


----------

